# Do it yourself grooming



## SMARTY

If you do not use a professional groomer and are a do it yourselfer post your pictures her. We see many posts from what the professional did now let’s see what our members can do. First picture is of Smarty of course. Second are the “special” tools I use on her.


----------



## SMARTY

This what Galen thinks of my grooming. She had a professional groom before we got her. I want to let her face grow out. Everyone had nails done today.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I haven't attempted any grooming myself other than baths and daily comb outs but this will be a neat thread to follow. You did a fantastic job on Smarti. I love the silver patch on her back. Galen is just as cute as can be (love her tongue sticking out).


----------



## Sam375

What about the tools used, like, name , type etc, what is your brush and comb you bought?


----------



## mintchip

how do you like that whal system?
I keep thinking I'll get one but chicken out


----------



## lfung5

Nice job Sandi! I just groomed all 3 last night. I use the Andis clippers. My guys get cookie cutter haircuts I do them all the same with about a half inch guard all over. I go against the way the hair grows just on the belly, to make it a bit shorter. Here is how they look.

Scudder looks Asian. He was about to blink.


----------



## Sam375

CUTE!
Just think of all the $$$$$ saved!


----------



## SMARTY

how do you like that whal system?
I keep thinking I'll get one but chicken out 
The Wahl clippers do a fine job. I do not want a perfect smooth clip. Everything I use on the girls came from Walmart, Petsmart or Petco. I have large clippers for the horses, electric grinders but find these smaller quiet items work best for us and the larger ones are less forgiving for a mistake.

What about the tools used, like, name , type etc, what is your brush and comb you bought?
My brush and combs are run of the mill, Petco. If Smarty had stayed in full coat I probably would have invested in a better brush.

I was just trying to show you do not have to spend a fortune to do it yourself.


----------



## SMARTY

lfung5 said:


> Nice job Sandi! I just groomed all 3 last night. I use the Andis clippers. My guys get cookie cutter haircuts I do them all the same with about a half inch guard all over. I go against the way the hair grows just on the belly, to make it a bit shorter. Here is how they look.
> 
> Scudder looks Asian. He was about to blink.


Three in one night would be a bit much for me. All three look wonderful. You do a really nice job.


----------



## Leslie

Sandi & Linda you both did great jobs! Your babies look beautiful.

Here's Tori's latest haircut, done about a month ago. I used my DDIL's Whal clippers w/a 1" guard (I'm not too fond of my Andis pro clippers. They're too big to easily use on little Tori. Nothing like wasting $$, huh?). Like Linda, I clip in the direction the hair grows. Her coat ends up being about 3" long in spite of using a 1" guard. I also trim her tummy shorter. I use the Andis Safe-T-Light trimmer for pads and sanitary trimming.

I use the CC Buttercombs (7.5" fine/coarse, 7" fine tail comb), CC Wood Pin brush, curved & straight shears. For nails I use the Peticure and my DD uses thinning shears on her bushy 'stache


----------



## Scooter's Family

You guys all do great! I'm too scared to try. We don't even like doing their nails and we have a Peticure, wish we weren't so nervous about doing it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> You guys all do great! I'm too scared to try. We don't even like doing their nails and we have a Peticure, wish we weren't so nervous about doing it.


Me too, Ann.


----------



## luv3havs

Wonderful grooming, gals.
If I lived near you , I'd request a lesson.

With 2 dogs, it costs lots of $$$ to have them groomed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You brave hearts are the greatest! You give us new Hav owners HOPE! I want to groom Dexter myself! I love the grooms you have done with your Havs!

I have been researching the grooming cutters. I have to get comfortable spending the money on the clippers first! And, then know...I will do the groom! Because I am not going to waste the money! 

The grooming clippers? Have you tried others? Please make sure whoever uses the clippers to give us names/models.....In August or September, I am going to do something! Either buy the clippers or have Dexter groomed again!


----------



## SMARTY

HavaneseSoon said:


> You brave hearts are the greatest! You give us new Hav owners HOPE! I want to groom Dexter myself! I love the grooms you have done with your Havs!
> 
> I have been researching the grooming cutters. I have to get comfortable spending the money on the clippers first! And, then know...I will do the groom! Because I am not going to waste the money!
> 
> The grooming clippers? Have you tried others? Please make sure whoever uses the clippers to give us names/models.....In August or September, I am going to do something! Either buy the clippers or have Dexter groomed again!


I have several clippers that I paid over a hundred dollars for (used on the horses and Boxers). I could use these expensive clippers on the girls but wanted to show I have been using the Wahl human clippers that I think were like $30 +- at Walmart. You don't have to have the very best/most expensive equipment to start with.

Why wait to August or September? If you have a good groom it is easier to follow and keep fresh looking than to try to recreate it.


----------



## mintchip

Sandi you make it sound so easy! :decision:
Your 2 always look so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I really am terrified! I would rather cut nails!


----------



## mintchip

HavaneseSoon said:


> I really am terrified! I would rather cut nails!


I'm the opposite. Wish you lived closer! We could share grooming jobs


----------



## SMARTY

HavaneseSoon said:


> I really am terrified! I would rather cut nails!


:fish: Hair does not hurt when you cut it and it grows back really fast.


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> Sandi you make it sound so easy! :decision:
> Your 2 always look so cute!


Thank you they are very cute. Once I decided to cut or clip, worse case no pictures for a while. If I screwed up no one to blame but me, they are not going to get lost, hurt or come home looking like something I have to do a double take to recognize my dog.

I have to say I love your boys. Oliver's face has been my very favorite from day one. I missed that picture you had of him a couple of years ago, he was smiling. I wish the old pictures would stay with the old post.


----------



## BeverlyA

This is a great thread! Thanks for starting it!

Nails are the worst for me! The hair grows back, doesn't hurt or bleed.

Three in one night?!? I can't get all the way through one in a night! I am soooo slow, I feel sorry for my fur kids.

How are you guys doing their faces and heads? Do you use the clippers under their chins and under their ears?

Are you using the clipper on the legs?

Do you pull the ear hair?

As soon as I get a little bit of time I'll post some pictures, but they sure aren't as nice as what we've seen so far.
You guys are doing fantastic!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722

If I ever get brave.... I will have to come back to this thread  I keep mine in coat for a reason... you should see how butchered I can make the feet look


----------



## LuvCicero

Amanda....I hear you!!!!!

Sandi, seeing Smarty at the playdate is what 'really' got me thinking about cutting Cicero. She looked cooler and so much easier to care for. You do a great job!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hey Dale-Maybe we could talk Sandi into doing our guys??? LOL


----------



## SMARTY

LuvCicero said:


> Amanda....I hear you!!!!!
> 
> Sandi, seeing Smarty at the playdate is what 'really' got me thinking about cutting Cicero. She looked cooler and so much easier to care for. You do a great job!!


Thank you, Smarty is much cooler. The reason for the first cut was a second round of blowing coat and being at the lake. She was a real mess and headed for a very painful comb out. I just could not do it to her again, it seemed like every time I touched her I was looking for mats, so I got some scissor, "cut" through the mats to get started. Cut the hair down to about 2 inches, she was like a puppy running around. Next stage was the clippers, 1 inch then 1/2 inches.

My only regret was cutting the top of her head. I'm still working on the blending of her head and neck. And the way I did the legs once, but like I said it grows back very fast.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> Hey Dale-Maybe we could talk Sandi into doing our guys??? LOL


You are more than welcome to come to our home for a small grooming party. I'll put the grooming table on the porch. I never use it anymore as I like the table better. I will lay out all my stuff, you bring what you have and we will have a trimming party.

No margarita until the job is done. We just need to set a date.


----------



## SMARTY

Anyone know how to correct the spelling as it appears on the title. I did the edit but it did not fix the public title "Grroming"


----------



## Evye's Mom

Is there an age where I can expect blowing coat to begin? I would imagine it's different for every dog but is there a "ball park" ? What are the tell-tale signs? Or are people laughing thinking "you'll know when it happens."


----------



## Scooter's Family

SMARTY said:


> No margarita until the job is done.


:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> Is there an age where I can expect blowing coat to begin? I would imagine it's different for every dog but is there a "ball park" ? What are the tell-tale signs? Or are people laughing thinking "you'll know when it happens."


All start at a different age, I remember Smarty's first mat was around the 8 month mark, we were at a show and I was just doing a little touching up before going in the ring. I thought she had gum in her coat under her front leg. No gum just the beginning of coat blowing.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We didn't notice it too much with Scooter, perhaps because he's curly and we keep his hair short but we did see more matting. It was around 10-12 months I think.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks. Evye is approaching the 9-month mark so I guess anyday we can expect that dreadful blowing coat. :fear:


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> I thought she had gum in her coat under her front leg. No gum just the beginning of coat blowing.


Off subject, FYI, I found a dried slug in Bentley's coat (his belly). I had no idea what it was other that it had to be gum. I just cut it out with scissors. A few nights later when they went out to potty at night, Evye came back in with a slug on her, so mystery solved. I liked thinking it was gum much better. So we can add slugs to the list of the many other things that get stuck in their coats.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We've had that problem too, almost made me sick!


----------



## Leslie

Blue print is mine...Beverly posted: This is a great thread! Thanks for starting it!

Nails are the worst for me! The hair grows back, doesn't hurt or bleed.

Three in one night?!? I can't get all the way through one in a night! I am soooo slow, I feel sorry for my fur kids.

How are you guys doing their faces and heads? Do you use the clippers under their chins and under their ears? 
I'd be interested in finding out what others are doing, too. As for me, I don't cut her head at all and I let DD (licensed cosmetologist) thin her moustache w/thinning shears. Tori had bangs once (cut straight across) and I hated the look. What I'd really like on her is "Sierra bangs" I've asked DD if she'll try to do them. She agreed, now we just need to set a date/time.

Are you using the clipper on the legs?
Yes.

Do you pull the ear hair?
Yes.

As soon as I get a little bit of time I'll post some pictures, but they sure aren't as nice as what we've seen so far.
We'll be waiting! op2:
You guys are doing fantastic!

Since summer seems to be finally arriving, I may use the 1/2" guard on Tori for the next cut. If so, I'll post some hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Evye's Mom said:


> Off subject, FYI, I found a dried slug in Bentley's coat (his belly). I had no idea what it was other that it had to be gum. I just cut it out with scissors. A few nights later when they went out to potty at night, Evye came back in with a slug on her, so mystery solved. I liked thinking it was gum much better. So we can add slugs to the list of the many other things that get stuck in their coats.


Gross! uke:

Those thing are nasty! Usually they hide out under stuff. I would really love a grooming get together! I am on the verge of buying clippers and scissors.

Oh! I think only the original writer can correct the original post spelling.


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie said:


> What I'd really like on her is "Sierra bangs" I've asked DD if she'll try to do them. She agreed, now we just need to set a date/time.
> 
> I have tried and tried to do the Sierra bangs and just can not get the look.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Because the hair is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fine, it is really hard try to get the bangs to look right. I tried with Dexter before the groom and I ended up making a shelf for the hair to lay on. The shelf worked, but the bangs needed more work.


----------



## iluvhavs

I love this thread. Great seeing and reading about everyone's experiences.

I've tried the Wahl clippers on Rico, with no luck. The clipper extenders get caught up in his hair. I clip/shave his belly and then use a narrow clipper for between his eyes and around face. Lucy is a nervous wreck, so I do her in fits and starts. 

The majority of the cutting is done using blunt nosed scissors. It's all a work in progress. I'm always clipping something....legs, feet, nails, face, belly........
I just recently clipped in little off their ears, cause they were getting a little ratty looking. But I have to say, I like my work better than any groomer I've taken them to. AND IT'S FREE!


----------



## SMARTY

iluvhavs said:


> I love this thread. Great seeing and reading about everyone's experiences.
> 
> I've tried the Wahl clippers on Rico, with no luck. The clipper extenders get caught up in his hair. I clip/shave his belly and then use a narrow clipper for between his eyes and around face. Lucy is a nervous wreck, so I do her in fits and starts.
> 
> The majority of the cutting is done using blunt nosed scissors. It's all a work in progress. I'm always clipping something....legs, feet, nails, face, belly........
> I just recently clipped in little off their ears, cause they were getting a little ratty looking. But I have to say, I like my work better than any groomer I've taken them to. AND IT'S FREE!


Rory, Rico and Lucy look like very chic Havanese. You do a great job. I love the faces.


----------



## mintchip

They look great!
I got the clippers but this weekend is really busy :bolt:


----------



## Sam375

*coat handler & wood cc brush*

Well, Harry got his bath.
I didn't see much difference in using the coat handler versus the cheaper conditioner I have, BUT he is a little soft, and he definatley doesn't get as tangly when I pet him. He is super puffy after the coat handler more than he was with the cheaper conditioner. I tried to float his coat, but I think I diluted it too mush, since I do not know how to measure the 15-1 or the size of my small laundry tub. I did leave it on him full strength while the tub filled up with waterand put some in the water. I am going to try and make up spray and see how I like that. I was also thinking of trying to oil him sometime. I know oiling does wonders for my hair.

As far as the CC wood brush, I like it. It does get out the hair, but it does pull just not like the cheap brush did and doesn't make as much sound. I can't compare it to a ccc metal pin brush. I do wish I had gotten the bigger sized instead of the small one.

So, I guess to summarize I am happy with my purchases and don't think I wasted my money, but don't feel like jumping for joy, but yet over time that may change.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I think our Havs look so good when we groom/clip them is because we want a certain look to our Havs and the professional groomer always clips the hair too short. 

I am really looking forward to clipping Dexter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

iluvhavs said:


> I love this thread. Great seeing and reading about everyone's experiences.
> 
> I've tried the Wahl clippers on Rico, with no luck. The clipper extenders get caught up in his hair. I clip/shave his belly and then use a narrow clipper for between his eyes and around face. Lucy is a nervous wreck, so I do her in fits and starts.
> 
> The majority of the cutting is done using blunt nosed scissors. It's all a work in progress. I'm always clipping something....legs, feet, nails, face, belly........
> I just recently clipped in little off their ears, cause they were getting a little ratty looking. But I have to say, I like my work better than any groomer I've taken them to. AND IT'S FREE!


I love your clip on Rico! I want to clip and have Dexter still look like a Havanese! I love the way you use the narrow clippers between the eyes.


----------



## iluvhavs

The narrow clippers were suggested by a groomer at the kennel that Rico used to go to. She pointed out his tearing and thought that shaving between his eyes and keeping the hair shorter over and around his eyes would stop the gobbers he was getting from hair being in his eyes. It works! I just grab hold of his beard with one hand and clip with the other. You'll need a fine (flea type) comb to comb the hair and remove what you just clipped. The trimmer I use is battery operated, so I can do it wherever he's comfortable, which is usually laying on the kitchen floor. It was under $20 from Petco and has worked well for several years now!

http://www.petco.com/product/12228/...r-Liner-Pet-Trimmer.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Sandee

Rory- Great job. I am going to print the pictures as a reference for myself. And Linda can do more than three in a night. She is very quick and gave me a lesson. I think the trick is to bath them the night before. I'm still too chicken but the expense is getting do their nails every two weeks. Just a little off at a time. Figured that was a start. When we get back from vacation in two weeks DH made me promise to order the clippers. First cut will be trial and error but if it's too short is does grow back quickly. Figure summer is the best time to start- at least they will be cooler even if they look funny. Love this thread. Can't wait to see more pictures.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*UTube Video*

Not sure if this link will come in, but I will try; it talks about using a #10 blade and what to trim.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Using Clippers*

Short session on clippers


----------



## Sam375

*NEVERMIND*

I think I have fallen in love with the cc brush and coat handler.
Harry really is soooo much softer even today, and definatley less tangly. He is still easier to get the wood brush through him. This would not be the case with the other products I used before after it has been almost 2 whole days.


----------



## iluvhavs

Linda- I love those videos! It inspired my to get out my #10 blade and give Rico a sanitary clip, plus his ears. I have never clipped inside his ears. It does make it so much easier to get at those darn ear hairs! And I tried clipping his fur and was much more successful with the clippers. 

I guess practice makes perfect!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I wish I had the guts to try clipping them myself! Both of mine needed their nails done and we have a Peticure but for some reason DH wants nothing to do with nail clipping, he's terrified we're going to cut too far on one of the nails so we haven't been doing it. This morning I told him Scooter had to go in this week for a shot so I'd take them both and get their nails clipped. The more I thought about paying for that when it would take about 5 minutes the more I thought I could do it. I got out the inexpensive nail clipper I've had for over a year and did Murphy. Then I had to have DH hold Scooter, he's too squirmy, and we did him. Took about 20 minutes to do the two of them but I'm so glad we did it! We're big wimps, I know, but we were both nervous before. Guess I just got tired of paying for something so simple!


----------



## SMARTY

Congratulations Ann and Gavin. We knew you could do it. A trip around the world starts with one step.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're such babies when it comes to them! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

One thing I am very thankful for with my 1st groom....is that the groomer totally removed all the ear hair! 

I have been looking at clippers and I am coming REAL CLOSE to buying! I probably ought to start with those narrow clippers first for the eye area because I want to be able to see the eyes. Dexter's hair at the eye area is perfect now for trimming, plus I could probably do the pads of the feet too!


----------



## WhatsinAname

I also wish I had the guts to groom my pups. You all did a fantastic job and makes me want to do it but I'm chicken  
Do youuse a grooming table?


----------



## marjrc

Rory, great job on your furkids! I really like their faces.

Sandi and Linda, your Havs are very nice! Lovely job.

I will have to take some pictures soon as I intend on washing at least one dog tomorrow. It's been raining off and on for days now, and am too busy, but they are way due. 

I have simliar tools to what you use, Sandi. Not much, but what I have works well and I don't need a bunch of fancy gizmos. lol 

Ann, great for you for doing your boys' nails!! I still dont' have the guts to do Ricky's black nails. They both get done once/month for $5 each. Easy!


----------



## CinnCinn

It took me a while to work up the nerve to groom my dogs. I started buying the supplies when they were puppies. 2 years later, I've got a toolbox of Havanese styling gets, shampoos, combs, clippers, etc... Many more than I have for myself personally! Sheesh.
I had a professional groomer take their full coat off and cut them into a puppy cut with bobbed ears. I've tried to just follow the cut she gave them. I've done their grooming several times now and am feeling more confident with each groom. What I've learned:
1. They're much easier to groom on a grooming table with arm than my kitchen counter.
2. The #3, 3/8" guard for the clipper is perfect for the length of hair I wanted. #4, 1/2" on the head.
3. Sharp grooming scissors & a pet hair dryer are worth the price!

I still struggle with their nails and pop into the groomers every other time for a better nail cut. She only charges $5 - well worth it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice Job Cindy! I have been looking/studying clippers all night....I need a break, so I am here!


----------



## iluvhavs

Cindy, the dogs looks great! I use my kitchen table to comb and cut. It at the right height and near the sink, etc.. Rico stands perfectly still and let's me do anything (except the ear hairs) and Lucy just squirms the whole way through.

I was reluctant to do the grooming table with the head noose. What do those that have them think?


----------



## luv3havs

Cindy,
Your dogs look perfect. That's the look I like for mine, when they are groomed.

Wish I had the confidence to do it myself. I need someone to show me how!


----------



## SMARTY

WhatsinAname said:


> I also wish I had the guts to groom my pups. You all did a fantastic job and makes me want to do it but I'm chicken
> Do youuse a grooming table?


I hve 2 grooming tables but use my lap or the floor for most brushings. Bath day I use the deck table for for blowing and brushout. In cold weather I set up in my bath room.

I could never clip in my kitchen, Smarty's hair floats.


----------



## CinnCinn

I really like my grooming table/arm. I just got it about a month ago and it makes grooming so much easier and faster. The boys are very squirmy, interested in every comb, product, etc. They want to sniff and see everything I use. I got a big enough table that they have plenty of room to be safe (no wobbling), and my combs/brushes/clippers/scissors are easy to grab.

Nan, come one over, we'll figure it out together!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cindy they look great.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My husband has a mustache/beard trimmer.................Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I have been thinking about those "clippers" for weeks now and I finally got up the nerve to try them between Dexter's eyes. I DID it! On the 2nd attempt anyway! 

The first attempt (cordless /trimmer) I let Dexter see it and hear it and I buzzed the body of the clipper over Dexter's body and then went for the face area and the clipper died! :frusty:

So..........................I had to recharge the clipper!

After about 40 minutes or so, I go back to try the trimmer again and I was so nervous and shaky that I had to steady my hand on Dexter's face. It took less than 2 minutes to trim between the eyes....I probably only took off 1/8 of an inch. 

I will try the foot pads next later today. I can tell I am going to be one of those groomers who is going to tweak the haircut each day if I have a chance! :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin

I am so impressed by all of you who are using clippers. I almost bought some and chickened out when a groomer at Petsmart said she would definitely hand scissor him to leave 2" or more. So . . . . I took off about 1-2" yesterday and may try more today. I just can't shave him down . . . just too in love with his hair. I can already tell he feels better, though, so I'm inspired looking at all these photos.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

One pad done! I pretty much cradled Dexter, he didn't like it and fought like he usually does with nail clipping. 

Not the greatest cutting clippers, but they did the job very slowly for a new groomer! I tried these clippers on my skin and fingers and it does not hurt. 

Ok.....Just did the next paw....some struggling....as usual.....soothing tones and being FIRM..stop and go....getting Dexter settled because once I start on a foot...it will be finished! Dexter will not Win! Lots of readjustments of Dexter, lots of "Eths" "Good Boy" "Stay" "Almost Finish" Gave Dexter an extra treat for the 2nd paw, because he finally settled and not moving. I got a lot more trimmed on this paw. Break Time!

I think once you drive into grooming and get that Firm voice and your pup is corroborating most of the time, grooming is really fun and hard to stop!

Ok! I am ready for some real clippers!

If I can get the last two paws and a little bit around the inside of the ears and maybe check out the armpits, I think I will be done for a little while.


----------



## marjrc

Sandi, I think "grrooming" was a Freudian slip, because there are probably more than a few Havs would love to "grrrr" when being groomed!! lol

Cindy, they look gorgeous! Great cuts. 

Kathy, I would not use clippers on Jackson if you want to keep the flow to his cut. Scissors would do a better job, but they do take practice. His coat is stunning!

I bought a grooming table 1.5 yrs. ago and love it! It's always set up in the family room dnstrs. and I can watch t.v. and be with the family while I groom Ricky and Sammy. I have bins under it that contain my supplies and their hankies, coats, etc... I do have the arm/noose, but have only used it a handful of times a while ago. I am going to install it again though, because Sammy has been a real pain whenever I try and comb his butt/tail and back legs. He squirms and wriggles so much and I have to raise my voice. Time for the noose!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

3rd paw done! :whoo: I can do this!


----------



## SMARTY

HavaneseSoon said:


> *My husband has a mustache/beard trimmer.................Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....*I have been thinking about those "clippers" for weeks now and I finally got up the nerve to try them between Dexter's eyes. I DID it! On the 2nd attempt anyway! :


Bold is mine, see the little gold clippers on post #1, that is what those are. Mine stay charged long enough to do around the eyes and all 8 paws and are still going.

We are proud of you keep going.


----------



## SMARTY

kelrobin said:


> I am so impressed by all of you who are using clippers. I almost bought some and chickened out when a groomer at Petsmart said she would definitely hand scissor him to leave 2" or more. So . . . . I took off about 1-2" yesterday and may try more today. I just can't shave him down . . . just too in love with his hair. I can already tell he feels better, though, so I'm inspired looking at all these photos.


the first time is the hardest.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will probably learn the art of scissoring also because I really do love the long flowing hair. Dexter back area along his spine is probably about an inch long now and I could live with this until the coat blowing stage is over. Huh.......this stage hasn't even started yet and I am dreading it BIG TIME! 

I plan to let Dexter grow out his bangs, keep the hair long from the top of the hip bone going across to the other top of the hip bone, and keeping the leg hair trimmed. 

But, his belly will be short, which you will never see because of the skirt flowing down, Dexter will look like he has long hair, but he won't. 

I will keep the hind area trimmed and tidy. Oh!  Mmmmmmmmm.....and I will continue to take real good care and spoil Dexter rotten every day! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

SMARTY said:


> Bold is mine, see the little gold clippers on post #1, that is what those are. Mine stay charged long enough to do around the eyes and all 8 paws and are still going.
> 
> We are proud of you keep going.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....just might have to borrowing these "clippers" permanently! I now have the clippers charging on the end table next me in the living room, so if I get a chance I can get Dexter's last paw!

The 3rd paw went so much better! I am still cradling Dexter, so I can see what I am doing when I do the paws.....Dexter is always looking to see what is going on when I am clipping, then I cannot see the paw because Dexter's head is in the way! :frusty: I am trying to get the hair out between the paws and these clippers work pretty good....kind of wish they were little sharper though.

Let me read the post again to see what brand your Mustache trimmer...I could not remember if you posted it.

How does your trimmer trim the paws?


----------



## SMARTY

HavaneseSoon said:


> Let me read the post again to see what brand your Mustache trimmer...I could not remember if you posted it.
> 
> How does your trimmer trim the paws?


I bought this one 2 years ago to do between Smarty's little puppy pads. It is the Conair Turbo model GMT180E, cost less tha $20 as I remember

For this job sometime it is easier to put them on a table and turn the paw back to you. This keeps the little faces out of the way.


----------



## lfung5

CinnCinn said:


> It took me a while to work up the nerve to groom my dogs. I started buying the supplies when they were puppies. 2 years later, I've got a toolbox of Havanese styling gets, shampoos, combs, clippers, etc... Many more than I have for myself personally! Sheesh.
> I had a professional groomer take their full coat off and cut them into a puppy cut with bobbed ears. I've tried to just follow the cut she gave them. I've done their grooming several times now and am feeling more confident with each groom. What I've learned:
> 1. They're much easier to groom on a grooming table with arm than my kitchen counter.
> 2. The #3, 3/8" guard for the clipper is perfect for the length of hair I wanted. #4, 1/2" on the head.
> 3. Sharp grooming scissors & a pet hair dryer are worth the price!
> 
> I still struggle with their nails and pop into the groomers every other time for a better nail cut. She only charges $5 - well worth it!


Nice job Cindy. Now Rudy and Scuds really look alike!


----------



## CinnCinn

Thanks Linda. I'm a work in progress as a groomer. If you were to look closely you'd laugh a little. LOL I'm still in the hole as far as the cost of going to the groomer vs. products purchased. By next year I should be ahead. :laugh:

The brothers DO look a lot alike! Rudy is so mellow and laid back. He's #3 in the pack and doesn't care. He's also my love bug.


----------



## SMARTY

Cindy, are you kidding your two look wonderful? I bet those two cuts would have cost you $100 plus. and you would have been happy to pay it. No one laughs here except with each other, we are all trying to learn and pick up as many pointers as possible from each other. 

Have you not seen what some of the members got from their professional groomer? 
I’ve had a good laugh, choked and spit drink all over my computer screen at some of those.


----------



## CinnCinn

Sandy, Thanks! I've been using a Mobile groomer and it WAS $100 each time she came over. I really like her, but both the boys got increasingly more nervous every time she arrived. That's a sign. Figured I might as well figure it out and then I can have them groomed whenever I need to. ) PLUS, I have plans for a 3rd - so it's going to become a necessity!

Do you live near Savannah?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Earlier today, I got enough nerve to trim up and neaten Dexter's mustache, beard and neck. I just followed the line after Dexter was combed through and hair fluffed out and I am guessing, I probably took off about 1/2 inch. Success! Still trying to get Dexter to stand still and keep the head up, Dexter will be learning "Stand Up" and "Head up" commands soon enough. 

After our late supper (almost at 10pm)....I wanted to trim that one last paw on Dexter before I forgot about it. 

Well............Dexter was not at all happy with me doing that last paw! I proceeded to try and cradle him again and immediately Dexter growled. I quickly let Dexter know who was the boss! Then, I put Dexter on my chest with his belly up and his head right under my chin and I held Dexter firmly while I rubbed Dexter's chest (submission position)...also, wanted to relax Dexter too. We kept this position less than a minute, while I talked calmly to Dexter. 

I then put Dexter on my legs to get at that one last paw (his right paw), I cannot see the right paw really good if I am cradling him. With Dexter on my legs, the paw trimming was completed in less than 2 minutes. Dexter did not fight at all and was very submissive during the trimming. We finished and I immediately said "All finished, Treat!" 

Dexter gets so excited and knows exactly which cabinet has the treats and he runs in the kitchen and Dexter is jumping around, and I give Dexter a treat.

I am so sorry if I sound mean to Dexter but, I really am very calm, loving and gentle, but I am firm with Dexter. Dexter challenges me all the time to be the boss and Dexter is not going to be the boss. 

I tried to do the standing with Dexter, but Dexter is not going to stand up for me yet, and.............. cooperate, while I am trying to learn to do the paw hair. 

I need to get some pictures of Dexter, it has been about a month since he got his first groom. His hair has probably grown at least 1/2 inch and Dexter is starting to get a little bit of hair on top of his head. I am so looking forward to those bangs! 

I will work on some pictures tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## iluvhavs

Good work, Linda! It takes a firm hand to be a confident mommy.


----------



## kelrobin

Linda, I have learned with Jackson that one of the beauties of home grooming is that you can do it in stages. Two days ago I did the scissoring, yesterday I did the front nails and a little more touch-up trimming and face, and today I will probably do the back paws. Dexter will get better and so will you! I was terrified at first. 

Jackson gets tired of standing so I do it as quick as I can (the scissoring is NOT quick!) I also trim the hair between his pads with him lying on his side on the kitchen counter or dryer. I have learned to never groom Jackson late at night when he is tired. He gets very grumpy if I start messing with him from dinner time on, so we try to do it during the day. Since he gets combed or brushed every day, he is very used to it, and doing the eyes every day is the one little thing I do try to be diligent about. I also talk with him in a soothing voice almost the entire time telling him how good he looks which seems to keep him happy . . . he has never wanted a treat until the grooming was over, and then he wants a BIG treat!

I do think the clippers would give a smoother overall look, but I have yet to try that. I think you can use them to finish the coat and still leave some length.


----------



## mintchip

Great job Linda!!
I can do touch up grooming but I'm nervous about the full groom
They can sense when we are nervous and feed off that.I can show them I'm in charge all the other times. I need to show them I am the grooming boss and they will be OK. (then I will try the full groom)
I wish I could take a course or something


----------



## SMARTY

CinnCinn said:


> Sandy,
> Do you live near Savannah?


No not near Savannah, wish I did. We are about 30 miles east of Atlanta. 3.5 to 4 hours drive Savannah.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I really thought I was going to get blasted for being firm with Dexter. 

No grooming yesterday. I do need to see how a few of the nails are doing today and check ears (clean, pluck, trim ears).

You are right....our grooming can be an on-going basis....everyday and therefore our dogs look great everyday! Right!

I also want to check out the small trimmers today, the ones with lots of attachments.


----------



## CinnCinn

Sandi,
my parents retired in Savannah. I'm heading there next Friday. I hope this Seattlite can handle the heat. )


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Plucked a few ear hairs from Dexter, trimmed the little tuff of hair just at the base of the ear when you lift the ear. I did not trim around the entire ear...I let that one slide................... I did clean out the ears. 

I just need to check Dexter's nails and see which ones could use trimming. Oh! I checked the armpits....No Mats. I will probably get a hold of his belly next week. Dexter will get a break for awhile because I will be working.


----------



## fibtaylo

Wow, this thread is great and thanks to Rory for the tip on the trimmer for the eyes! I also am totally encouraged by the videos. When we decided to get the second puppy, my DH made me agree to try to learn how to groom them so save the $100+ every few weeks. Now that they are almost 9 months old and time for their first trim, I am scared to death and like others, just keep looking at the trimmers and other tools, but never ordering them. We are taking the pups camping the first of August and I know if I don't get their hair cut a little shorter before we go it will be a MESS and probably require a very tramatic trip to a professional for the pups:hurt:

Can't thank everyone enough for the all the advise and encouragement in this thread!!!


----------



## kelrobin

Linda, great job on Dexter . . . he looks adorable! And also as if to say "are we through yet?"


----------



## joytrink

Does anyone have a hard time cutting your dogs nails? Koda is particularily paranoid. Perhaps he had a bad experience at a groomers, unbeknown to me. Any suggestions? He also Hates to be brushed. I have tried treats and all but he still is uncomfortable with brushing. I keep his coat short but have difficulty keeping his ears and tail from getting matted. Again, any suggestions would be great. My final dilemma is that he has started to dislike his crate. What size should he have (about 14 lbs)? Perhaps it is ours is too small for him now. Thanks everyone
Joyce


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am trying out a little trimmer for Dexter. The only thing....well maybe more things! Pups are so wiggly and move around! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....where are the dogs that totally stay still???????? :frusty: I guess Dexter will get better at standing still when I get better at grooming. 

Dexter stayed pretty still when I ran the trimmer along the spine, but try to do the feet with scissors when he is standing....now, that is another matter! I used the longest guard along the spine....you can't even tell where it cut, but I did hear it once in awhile.

I did try to do a little bit of the belly....Dexter is NOT ready for the belly yet! Way too wiggly and uncomfortable, so I stopped.

I will also tell you this......Grooming is ADDICTING!!!!! You are always trying to treak this and treak that! :bounce:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter hated his nails cut when I first started out, he will tolerate it now, but I have to remain firm. Don't give in to the whines or fussing, finish that one nail and then quit for awhile. Cutting Dexter's nails is an on-going process, I will check his nails 1-2 times a week and see which ones are the longest and go for those nails. 

As for the brushing....do very short sessions and praising all the time. I still have not got Dexter to lay down and do line brushing....I am thinking....when Dexter is comfortable enough for me to shave his belly....the line brushing will follow very soon. 

I am constant touching Dexter when I am holding him, so he gets use to the touching....Well, I just really like touching Dexter, I can't help myself! He feels so soft! So, Dexter gets touched a lot when he is in my lap, toes get touched too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

joytrink said:


> Does anyone have a hard time cutting your dogs nails? Koda is particularily paranoid. Perhaps he had a bad experience at a groomers, unbeknown to me. Any suggestions? He also Hates to be brushed. I have tried treats and all but he still is uncomfortable with brushing. I keep his coat short but have difficulty keeping his ears and tail from getting matted. Again, any suggestions would be great. My final dilemma is that he has started to dislike his crate. What size should he have (about 14 lbs)? Perhaps it is ours is too small for him now. Thanks everyone
> Joyce


How heavy/big is Koda? I do not crate Dexter, but I have learned that the dog should only have enough space to stand/turn around/lay in....any extra space will be used by the dog for peeing....with that being said... do not expect a pup to hold onto his urine very long.

I learned....do not use crate for discipline.

On night two -four, Dexter did hold his urine for about 6-7 hours and that is with a potty break at 10pm and pretty much stopping all fluids after 7pm.

I have no idea how Hav owners crate during the day when they are home or not home. Hopefully someone else will answer this question for you...Geezzzzzzzzzz I bought the crate and NEVER used it!


----------



## christie6104

I've been really lucky with Lucky (well that was a bit redundant). I've only had him for about 3 months and when I got him I had to have him almost shaved. His hair really grew in quickly since then and I've been giving him little trims about once a week. I usually do it right before we go to bed (when he's really sleepy) and I'm amazed at how still he sits for it. I've had another dog before and she HATED for me to cut her hair, but Lucky actually acts like he likes it. Maybe he's just still on his best behavior for me. (I rescued him in March).

Here's a picture of him the day I got him in the shelter










Here he is the same day after a bath










The next week after he got shaved. :Cry:










After his trim last night. (Hey, I never said I do a good job...just that I can cut his hair) :biggrin1:


----------



## fibtaylo

joytrink said:


> Does anyone have a hard time cutting your dogs nails? Koda is particularily paranoid. Perhaps he had a bad experience at a groomers, unbeknown to me. Any suggestions? He also Hates to be brushed. I have tried treats and all but he still is uncomfortable with brushing. I keep his coat short but have difficulty keeping his ears and tail from getting matted. Again, any suggestions would be great. My final dilemma is that he has started to dislike his crate. What size should he have (about 14 lbs)? Perhaps it is ours is too small for him now. Thanks everyone
> Joyce


We have the same problem cutting Macie's nails and I don't think she has ever had a bad experience, but she tries to bite the nail trimmer. We have learned that DH has to hold her and turn her head away, then I can cut one nail until she hears, then give her a few seconds to calm down before we move on to the next nail...the things we do for these babies of ours...

As for the crate, we have the same problem. After 7 months of sleeping in her crate, Macie has now decided that she hates it. She won't go in, you have to put her in, then she growls and sort of "hyperventelates." This has been going on for weeks, but we have stood firm and not let her out when she does this, but it just got worse to where she would wake up in the middle of the night and do that. So three nights ago she started sleeping on our bed. Seems to be working fine (except for the puppy kisses in the middle of the night when you are sound asleep). Only problem is that her sister Cali can't seem to get the clue to not pee on the carpet upstairs, that's a whole other issue, but Cali loves her crate and doesn't seem to mind that Macie is not in hers until about 5:30 in the morning, then Cali wants out. Take them both downstairs at that point and go back to bed:biggrin1:


----------



## Sam375

I would think a long lasting favorite treat while cutting nails may help, like peanut butter or cream cheese or something else which takes a while to eat while snipping. I also take the firm but gentle approach, Harry is going to let me do these things he has no choice, and I will stop when I say so, not when he says so. He is never hurt, he just doesn't enjoy it that much. The wood pin CC brush might be helpful here.
Also, as far as the crate goes, you have to maybe turn it into the positive thing again, using commands and then treats as reward when in the crate. I know cesar had some good info on TV and DVD about crate training which was all on a positive method, like making sure the dog is calm and relaxed before closing the door, etc. There is even "crate games" do a you tube search on that to get a better idea.
I would think the crate would need to be over 24" long to be comfortable, but that all depends on if you have a super small Hav or a bigger sized one.
Harry is reaching 15lbs, and we had him in a 24" crate, and though he fit according to the ...stand, turn laydown size....he looked mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## CinnCinn

Christie - love the picture of Lucky after he was shaved with his ear flyin'. Super cute!

I've been acquiring grooming supplies slowly over the last couple of years. 
I was nervous at first, but with a guard on the clipper, it's really pretty simple. Still hate trimming nails. 
Here's my set up:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Cindy! I would of been grooming Dexter a lot sooner!


----------



## CinnCinn

I know Linda! I'm a nut! Like I said, it's taken a couple of years to acquire, but we're cookin' now! Should I apply for Groomer Has It on Animal Planet? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

If I had known I wanted a Hav two years ago...and wanted to groom, your idea of getting the supplies a little at a time is great!

I came really close to getting a grooming table!


----------



## christie6104

Cindy-that set up is awesome!!!! But what I'm really admiring is the beautiful sideboard behind it. Gorgeous!


----------



## CinnCinn

My avatar doesn't show the true age of my dogs. Rudy (black) is 2 1/2 years old & Rocky was 2 in May. I should change my picture.

Thanks Christie! It's one of my favorite things. )


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Put some update photos in your signature.


----------



## Lynn

I have been reading though and trying to learn some stuff on this thread, I think it is a great idea.

I groom my two, *but I miss some areas....live nails and tummies and teeth and trimming the feet*. So my goal this year is to do learn more and do the complete job.

I just read though the pedicure thread again and I ordered that for the nails.

*But what do I use to shave the tummy area with? * Casper gets light hair with mats tight to the skin.

The groomer has been shaving it, but I think I can do it...I just don't want to cut him with the shaver. *What is a good shaver for the tummy area?*


----------



## iluvhavs

I use electric trimmer's like the #10 Wahl for the tummy area. I would not use a razor type shaver. The electric clipper/trimmers have guards so they won't cut or nick. It's a good idea to keep this area shaved close to the skin to help keep it clean. Especially with boys!

RE: CRATE problems. Have you graduated to a kennel type crate, or are you still using the travel crates? Rico and Lucy love their kennels (which I also put in the car for them to travel in) but hate their old travel crates. The wire kennels are large enough to turn around in comfortably and they are open and airy.









Cindy- I LOVE your grooming equipment! Do you think one of those arms would work on a regular table?


----------



## Lynn

iluvhavs said:


> I use electric trimmer's like the #10 Wahl for the tummy area. I would not use a razor type shaver. The electric clipper/trimmers have guards so they won't cut or nick. It's a good idea to keep this area shaved close to the skin to help keep it clean. Especially with boys!
> 
> THANK -YOU! I will look for that electric trimmer/clippers, that is what I want something that does not cut or nick.


----------



## luv3havs

Cindy,
Wow, you have a great grooming set-up.

I think I'll fly out there with my 2 and have a lesson from you. You are quite the groomer!


----------



## Lynn

WOW...when I went to find Wahl clippers /trimmers, I got confused too many to choose from.

Any suggestions? I only want to trim tummy area, inside of legs.

I was looking at Wahl 9160-503

http://wahlanimal.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/1842/Home-Pet-Homepage.html


----------



## SMARTY

My Wahl clippers are for humans they are not animal clippers, they came from Wal-Mart I think. I have regular animal clippers that are larger, this pair just had so many different attachments for lenght and I was not sure at the time I was going to go through with grooming Smarty. They have worked very well for the last year, but are not professional at all.


----------



## Leslie

Lynn said:


> WOW...when I went to find Wahl clippers /trimmers, I got confused too many to choose from.
> 
> Any suggestions? I only want to trim tummy area, inside of legs.
> 
> I was looking at Wahl 9160-503
> 
> http://wahlanimal.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/1842/Home-Pet-Homepage.html


Lynn~ I use the Andis Safe-T-Light trimmer for Tori's tummy and inner legs. I use the trimmer instead of the clippers because she's so small. My clippers are way too big to use comfortably on those areas. In fact, I'm thinking of selling them and getting one that's smaller.


----------



## mellowbo

Just trimmed up Lulu. I'm taking such baby steps with the trimmer. Her back and sides are about 1 1/2 inches but I'm having a harder time on the legs. Didn't someone post that you trim the legs with the same blade but you go against the grain?
Carole


----------



## fibtaylo

Thanks for the tips Cindy. Can I ask one more question...what blade do you use? I just bought an Oster clipper last night that comes with a #10 blade. Then I bought extra guards so that I have the range up to 1 1/4 inch. I see in one of the other posts, that she uses a #40 blade, so I don't know if I need to buy a different blade...looks like all the clippers come with the #10. 

Thanks...this whole thread has been sooooooo helppful and encouraging.


----------



## SMARTY

ALL THREE OF MY OSTER CLIPPERS CAME WITH THE 10 BLADE. YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK THEIR WEB SITE IT SHOULD TELL YOU.


----------



## lfung5

mellowbo said:


> Just trimmed up Lulu. I'm taking such baby steps with the trimmer. Her back and sides are about 1 1/2 inches but I'm having a harder time on the legs. Didn't someone post that you trim the legs with the same blade but you go against the grain?
> Carole


Hi Carole,
Please keep in mind, I'm not an expert, nor do I have training in grooming my guys. I use the same guard for the body and legs, 3/8 inch. I go 1/2 inch on the head. I like to keep hair on the legs. I don't like when the legs are contoured to the shape of the foot. I just go straight down the leg with very light pressure. I try to not push too hard or it will contour the leg. Legs and head are my trouble areas. Good luck!

Here's a close up picture of how the legs come out.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh Scudder, you look adorable! Nice job Linda.


----------



## mellowbo

Thanks Linda. I always love the way your dogs look. So far I've been kinda sissoring the legs, a little here, a little there. Lulu's not too sure of this whole thing and won't stand still yet. 
I think I need to do the top of the head a little shorter. 
This sure is a slow, cautious learning process but luckily hair grows back. She just hates the groomers and I'm enjoying learning.
Carole


----------



## Sheri

You are all doing such a great job grooming your own dogs the way you want them! Kudo's! If I ever reach the point of needing Tucker's hair to be easier to groom, you are all giving me inspiration that I could take it on and do it the way I want to. I love the tips here, the photos, and the info about clippers and sizes of the blades for that look.


----------



## Lynn

Leslie said:


> Lynn~ I use the Andis Safe-T-Light trimmer for Tori's tummy and inner legs. I use the trimmer instead of the clippers because she's so small. My clippers are way too big to use comfortably on those areas. In fact, I'm thinking of selling them and getting one that's smaller.


thank you Leslie, I think I am going to order some of these


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Groomed up Dexter's the hind end this morning and somehow I got part of the hind end too short the other day, because when I watch him walk, you can tell part of the hair is too short, so now I am trying to even it up....Hair grows, thank goodness! Might have to take some scissors to the hind end to even it up a little. 

Dexter loves his treats after grooming! Clipped some more nails this morning...I am trying to get a little closer to the quick....can't figure out where the "gummy stuff" is..... but, I am trying.


----------



## lfung5

HavaneseSoon said:


> Groomed up Dexter's the hind end this morning and somehow I got part of the hind end too short the other day, because when I watch him walk, you can tell part of the hair is too short, so now I am trying to even it up....Hair grows, thank goodness! Might have to take some scissors to the hind end to even it up a little.
> 
> Dexter loves his treats after grooming! Clipped some more nails this morning...I am trying to get a little closer to the quick....can't figure out where the "gummy stuff" is..... but, I am trying.


That's great. You'll get better each time you do it. My guys have areas that are uneven. I have large scissors I use after the clippers, to eyeball and even things up. 
When you're cutting the nails, just cut off tiny thin pieces at a time. Look at where you cut, you can keep taking slice,s until you see a black dot, this is the quick. You'll then get a better idea how short you can go. I don't cut my guys nails that short because it's time consuming. and I don't want to chance cutting the quick. I just cut a tiny bit every 2 weeks and make sure the nail isn't too curved.


----------



## BeverlyA

Everyone is doing such wonderful jobs!
I'm so proud of all of us!

I still can't talk myself into doing the nails, and since DH had the major blood event cutting Emma's nails, he won't do the nails anymore either.

I am soooo slow with my work, which isn't unusual for me, just a bit frustrating when you have four dogs! 
We have a table with a noose and I love using it because they realize that's the "serious" grooming time and not just the sit on the couch and brush time. I have ordered a dog hair dryer and I can't wait for that to arrive. I use an Andis Plus Model AG clipper and have been happy with that, and a Wahl Tid-Bit trimmer that is perfect for pads, faces, inner thighs, etc. 

One problem I have is that I ordered a couple blades from Pet Edge that I can't get to work on my clippers, but I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. They're titanium ceramic blades, and I got a skip tooth and finish blade, but they just don't cut. I must not be getting them on the clipper properly or something.

The area that all my dogs seem most sensitive about is their front legs. I am always extremely gentle when I brush and comb, but they HATE having their front legs touched for some reason.

Beverly


----------



## mintchip

Beverly I am the same way about nails. Hair will grow but doing their nails :jaw:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You need to try those nails! The biggest problem I was having with Dexter is he would not HOLD still! I would get the nail ready with all the hair out of the way and Dexter would pull his paw away! :frusty:

If you can get the nail nice and ready to be clipped, you can just nip the end of the nail. The sound and the pressure is enough to scare the Hav, plus......you are now holding your Hav very still and playing with his paw, and then trying to get the nail out....Havs do not like you messing with their nails! It can be very frustrating!

It does get easier, but you do have to start.


----------



## mintchip

HavaneseSoon said:


> You need to try those nails! The biggest problem I was having with Dexter is he would not HOLD still! I would get the nail ready with all the hair out of the way and Dexter would pull his paw away! :frusty:
> 
> If you can get the nail nice and ready to be clipped, you can just nip the end of the nail. The sound and the pressure is enough to scare the Hav, plus......you are now holding your Hav very still and playing with his paw, and then trying to get the nail out....Havs do not like you messing with their nails! It can be very frustrating!
> 
> It does get easier, but you do have to start.


What type of nail clippers do you use? Pedipaws?


----------



## Leslie

BeverlyA said:


> The area that all my dogs seem most sensitive about is their front legs. I am always extremely gentle when I brush and comb, but they HATE having their front legs touched for some reason.
> 
> Beverly


That would be Tori, too. Hates her front legs and feet to be messed with (brushing, trimming pads, etc). But, she does ok when I do her front nails. Weird... :suspicious:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mintchip said:


> What type of nail clippers do you use? Pedipaws?


I gave up on the Pedipaws because they took too long to trim a nail. I use small pet nail clippers, not the guillotine type clippers.

Oh! Since Dexter is in a short cut, I do not have to bathe him as much.


----------



## LuvCicero

I don't have a problem with doing Cicero's nails....but that is because I learned from other mistakes. I started him from day one with being on his side and clipping one nail each day so he would get use to the sound and feel of the clippers. It's better to take off a tiny amount in 3 or 4 clips than to try to cut more and hit blood, because I don't think most of them ever get over that and feel comfortable with it again ~ from my past experience with my Pom!!

Cicero really does like his grooming!!
View attachment 24024


View attachment 24025


----------



## HavaneseSoon

LuvCicero said:


> I don't have a problem with doing Cicero's nails....but that is because I learned from other mistakes. I started him from day one with being on his side and clipping one nail each day so he would get use to the sound and feel of the clippers. It's better to take off a tiny amount in 3 or 4 clips than to try to cut more and hit blood, because I don't think most of them ever get over that and feel comfortable with it again ~ from my past experience with my Pom!!
> 
> Cicero really does like his grooming!!
> View attachment 24024
> 
> 
> View attachment 24025


Have you tried other nail clippers? I see you have the guillotine type clippers, are they super sharp? Why do you like them over the other clippers?


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, I have tried other kind over the years and I do like the guillotine over the bypass kind. The reason is that I can rest the stationary part on my finger that is at the edge of the nail ~ knowing I'm only getting a tiny amount ~ and the blade moves up under the nail to cut. They are sharp and don't make noise. Also, I think I pay ~ on sale ~ around 10 dollars so they pay for themselves in one or two clippings. I replace them at the slightest dullness....about every two years. For me...these work better on small dogs.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Look at Cicero just lying there as cooperative as can be !!! Not only is he beautiful but he is such a good boy.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thank you Sharlene....Cicero learned a long time ago that grooming was going to happen!! I had someone ask me a week ago if I was retired and I told them, "No, I'm a dog groomer."ound: "A dog" being the important words!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

ound: I am going to remember those words!


----------



## juliav

Aww, Cicero is just gorgeous!!! I can't believe how much he has lightened up! I love that silver.


----------



## mintchip

Cicero is beautiful!
I think Oliver can read my mind. I went out and got nail clippers. When I got home I found Oliver limping and favoring his front paw. :Cry: He will walk a little but stops and looks so sad. I wish I knew what happened. At least I know I didn't hurt him cutting his nails. I can touch his paw and no sign of pain????????


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Check between the paws?


----------



## LuvCicero

Sally...I think Oliver is pulling your leg. I know that since he is smart enough to blow bubbles...he can smell new nail clippers. 
But...I will tell you that one time my Pom got her nail hung in the carpet loops and jerked loose before I got to her. She limped for a couple of days but didn't seem injured or bleed. Maybe wiggle his nails to see if he seems to jerk back with one.

Julie and Sally....thanks for thinking my boy is pretty. He's not perfect, but to me...he's sooooo close. :wink:


----------



## fibtaylo

Ok stupid question...I have always taken my past dogs (not havs) to the groomer because I know from past experience that not only do the dogs not get over hitting the quick, neither do the owners:hurt:

However, with two havs and learning how to do my own grooming, I have been doing their front paws every couple of weeks and just taking a little bit off the tip. Here is the stupid question...back paws too or just front? Every picture of someone triming a dogs nails it is the front paw, lol so I just don't know


----------



## Sam375

All nails grow, including the back, although they might not be as long as the front, I think they get more wear....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I try to put Dexter with his back on my belly and go for the back nails. He doesn't like it, but I stay firm.....Our latest trick...is "Do three get a treat" not sure if he understands yet, but I do count them out and once three is done, it is treat time. 

I check the nails every few days because I do not do them all at once.


----------



## marjrc

Cicero is such a good, happy boy. 

Linda, that sounds like a great approach. Eventually Dexter figures out at 'three' is when the agony stops. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I posted on the "Blowing Coat!" It started! So, I will be posting on removing Mats over there and cutting and trimming Dexter on this thread.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter After Bath*

Dexter in July after bath. He is almost 9 months old; 11 pounds.


----------



## SMARTY

Dexter is a very cute boy. The feet look great, you are doing a great job on grooming.


----------



## iluvhavs

Dexter looks great!! 

I just returned from 8 days away on vacation to pick up the dogs. Rico is in pretty good shape, but Lucy is one giant mat! I'm going to shave her very close instead of trying to torture her with the grooming. She's blowing coat and an awful mess! I'll have to post pictures after I get to the bottom of the mess................


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Where are the Mats?

When Dexter was groomed the groomer left the legs feathery and long, left a skirt hanging.


----------



## iluvhavs

Lucy's mats are all around her neck, under chest, armpits, down back, basically her whole body. The legs, ears and face are OK. I have a feeling they had a harness on her a lot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Poor Baby! It sounds like a puppy cut! How long is the hair? And, how old is Lucy? I would think the harness created some of those mats and not being brushed each day. 

Now......If Lucy is blowing her coat, well, that is another matter.

I would try to save some of the length even if it is just a skirt, hair on the legs, and hair on the top of her head. Oh! Save the hair around the muzzle, with Dexter, I call it his mustache and beard!


----------



## iluvhavs

She's definitely BC and I believe the harness did not help. But without a doubt the biggest cause is that we left her at the dog sitters for a week. Jeannie is a great sitter, but she does not groom. So one week of RLH with other dogs, getting pet by Jeannie's kids and no combing does make a giant mat.
I'm shaving her body, but leaving legs and head alone, except for under ears and neck. Starting now. I won't know how much I had to do until I'm done.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks great Linda!


----------



## Mraymo

Maybe you could just shave her underside. I found this really helpful when Izzy was blowing coat. I find the hardest mats to get out are the one's under her arms anId on her chest. That way she still looks like she has her full coat, my groomer called it the camouflage cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter is GOING to be groomed close in the belly area real soon! The belly area is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sensitive and those armpits! And, I am NOT looking forward to removing ANY mats in these two areas. 

I am off for a few days and this is my main goal for the week! Ok, I have said it, now, I need to do it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

iluvhavs said:


> She's definitely BC and I believe the harness did not help. But without a doubt the biggest cause is that we left her at the dog sitters for a week. Jeannie is a great sitter, but she does not groom. So one week of RLH with other dogs, getting pet by Jeannie's kids and no combing does make a giant mat.
> I'm shaving her body, but leaving legs and head alone, except for under ears and neck. Starting now. I won't know how much I had to do until I'm done.


See if Lucy has a little hair coming down from her front hip down going across to the back hip. I am going to guess Dexter has maybe 1 1/2 - 2 inches thick of this hair and it gives the illusion of your Hav having long hair...when in fact the belly is cut close and the backside (back spine area) is cut short. Let me see if I can find a picture of the "skirt hair" I am talking about.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is a groomed picture from June. Look at the legs and "skirt hair" (the hair between the front and back hips. 

This extra hair is what gives the illusion of long hair.


----------



## iluvhavs

I see what you're describing, Linda. That's how I usually leave Rico. 
I just ordered a professional clipper. This old Wahl I bought for DH's hair is not that good on the dogs. I started Lucy last night. Have to finish her off today and get her in the bath! She'll have no skirt for this one. All her body hair is going short and I'm starting over. I had to clip the major mats right down to the skin. She is such a wimp about it (and so am I) I didn't want to torture her for hours. So off it goes!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Where is the picture of precious Lucy?

I trimmed up the belly on Dexter. Also found a small mat in the right arm pit. I tried the smaller clippers and I could not get close enough. 

So.............later on, I was going to play with Dexter on the floor and get him relaxed enough to roll-over on his back, this took time and several attempts because of all the resisting he was doing, so I waited and I did a slow groom.....I had to use the scissors and being so VERY careful as not to nip or puncture Dexter....scissored the belly to about inch short and I finally got the little mat removed with scissors. 

You will need to pull hair up under the arms with two fingers and look for skin, then you can trim....as long, as your pup DOES NOT MOVE! It is so easy to nip the arm pit skin! The under arm area has loose skin!

I have finally figured it out!

1. If you have not trained your dog with some obedience, you will have lots of problems if you are grooming your own dog.

2. Hair grows back!

3. No matter how intimidating grooming your own dog seems....You can do it!

4. Dogs will wiggle and if you are firm and remain the boss, the dog will give in and go limp and let you do what you need to do. 

5. Keep praising your pup when they are doing the behavior you want. 

6. Keep grooming sessions short in the beginning of learning. 

7. Reward with a great treat after a good groom!

8. If you make a pup yelp, stop immediately and quiet pup for a few seconds and then get their attention off the session quickly by playing and return to grooming much later that day. 

9. Beginning groomers learn as they go, your confidence will build after each little grooming session. You will begin to learn your dog's behaviors and you will soon become the boss to your little one! 

6. Also, know that when a dog is on his back exposing his belly, he is being submissive and this is very hard for dogs to do unless they have no choice, if they have a choice to win, they will, and pups will fight you trying to get control of this submission position. 

Dogs will roll on their backs when playing with other dogs and they will show their submission to other dogs who are more dominant, so a fight does not start between them. 

Dexter belly is finally clipped, I must of clipped at least an 1 1/2 of hair off and leaving about 1 inch left. The belly area is soooooooooooooooo sensitive! I am thinking because of the submission position.

For me, I think the belly and the arm pits have been the most challenging to clip/trim.

Dexter survived and so did I and I am going to keep grooming Dexter myself. I am going to get better with time and practice and so can you!


----------



## iluvhavs

I managed to only cut her body. Used the 1/4" blade guard, but her hair is more like 3/4" in most places. Bath is next. Clipped her belly closer, but sometimes ya just gotta start over ;-)


----------



## Pixiesmom

I've decided that I'm going to be a "do-it-yourselfer" also. I think my groomer does a fine job, but she has gotten soo busy that I'm tired of leaving Pixie there for 3.5 + hours. The thought hit me that I know how to demat her, clean her eyes, face and body-why the heck can't I do the rest myself??!! So, I got an incredible deal on a professional grooming table (came with arm and loop too) for under $60.00, got a set of 4 grooming shears for under $11.00 including shipping, and I'm ordering my dremmel, clippers, ear powder, hemostat, safety scissors and mini trimmer, then we'll be in business. The Diane Klumb book I have shows how to do much of it. The rest I'll research, with some trial and error thrown in. I'm excited!!!


----------



## SMARTY

*Rory you did an outstanding job, good work. We are proud of you*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great job Rory!!!! 

Welcome to the club Beth!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucy is adorable. I love that sweet face. You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## ItsMare

Within the past few months i've been grooming for some puppy owners mainly. I have learned and made a ton of mistakes with my own along the way. Sometimes things come out great, sometimes not so much. My family says though I'm my own worst critic. Do you notice that when you do your own groom?

Here is a shot of Cooper, he is 10 months old. A cutey I must say! His Dad is Willow (that dirty dog that went swimming) and his mom Mya (a beautiful apricot with white markings). I dont have a real clear before shot, but I took an after. What do you think? The parents requested that I take him really short so he could enjoy their pool. This is what I did.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks beautiful, such pretty colors.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great Job! That will work for the pool! Glad to see you in "Do it Yourself Grooming!"


----------



## mintchip

:clap2::clap2:Great jobs!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## SUZIEQ637

SMARTY said:


> If you do not use a professional groomer and are a do it yourselfer post your pictures her. We see many posts from what the professional did now let's see what our members can do. First picture is of Smarty of course. Second are the "special" tools I use on her.


Hi,

Well, I finally got up the nerve to buy clippers to groom Gracie. Now I have to get up the nerve to use them. I am such a visual learner. If I could watch someone do it I think I would feel better about trying. Your dogs look beautiful. Much better than the "professional" grooming that Gracie had.

Any tips for a first timer? What part of the body to start on? What size comb guide to use to leave 1 1/2" length on body? ETC>


----------



## ItsMare

What size guides do you have? what is the largest. My suggestion is to start with the largest one if you have it... say your trying to achieve 1 1/2 end result .. if you have a 2 or 2 1/2 brush her well then do the *rough* clip. Then bathe and blow dry her and do the same thing again. You wont believe how uneven she will be after blow dry no matter how good the *rough* in looks. This I find is a real refined approach. You get the most off the first *rough* in then you are refining it after blow dry. I'll talk more if you want me to or I can just be quiet  Good luck.


----------



## Leslie

Even though I started a thread with Tori's "vacation cut" I thought it might be a good idea to post some of the pix here, since I did "do it myself" :biggrin1:

To get this look I followed Linda's (lfung) lead. I used a 3/8" guard on body/legs, a 1/2" guard on her head. I used shears for her ears and to neaten things up on her face, head and feet.

The 1st shots were taken immediately after I finished. The reason the bangs are staying back so nicely is because they'd dried while in a pony tail (pre-cut). As you can see from the others, the bangs eventually fell forward.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice Job Leslie!!! Thanks so much for the measurements!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

SUZIEQ637 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I finally got up the nerve to buy clippers to groom Gracie. Now I have to get up the nerve to use them. I am such a visual learner. If I could watch someone do it I think I would feel better about trying. Your dogs look beautiful. Much better than the "professional" grooming that Gracie had.
> 
> Any tips for a first timer? What part of the body to start on? What size comb guide to use to leave 1 1/2" length on body? ETC>


First you have to get your Hav to stay STILL in order to do anything. Let your Hav see the clipper and smell it. Practice running the clipper with attachment along the back side of your Hav.....with motor OFF......So, you get use to the weight and so the Hav gets use to the weight of the clipper...take little steps at a time....and take your sweet time. Praise!!!

Then let your Hav see/smell the clipper with it ON....but, DON'T CLIP....just run the clipper along the Hav's back side to let him get use to the fibration and weight of the clipper. Praise! Praise! Praise!

Now, take a break! Breathe! Or take a chill pill! Because I know you are nervous!

I would practice in little steps....I practiced on the foot pads first with a little clipper to get the hair out from between the pads or however you want his feet to look.

A little grooming each day with you handling the clippers and holding your Hav and being firm with your Hav and at the same time....Praising your Hav, you will become better with each little cut.

I have not done really anything to Dexter....I am letting it grow out a little, especially the top of the head....keeping the backside short, belly short, private areas short. I did trim up the belly yesterday, feet were done a week ago. I am trying to maintain the 1st groom, but longer.

When you are doing your own grooming...you can groom anytime you want! Do little sessions (1-5 minutes)....until your Hav gets use to you grooming. Be firm and praise and treat after you are finish.


----------



## fibtaylo

I tried grooming myself for the first time a couple of weeks ago. Below is the link to some before and after pictures. I have much room for improvement, but I know for me the biggest issue was knowing what size of blade and guards to use. So here is what I did:

Macie (black and white) has much finer hair, so I ended up using a 1 1/4" guard on all of her body and legs, then taking the guard off, and using a #10 blade to shave her bottom, ears, and around her eyes (she didn't need her belly done because she was spayed recently, but next time I will shave it too). I then scissor trimed the edges of her ears, her bangs, her feet and did a little scissor shaping on her legs.

Cali's hair is a little courser, so I wanted it a little shorter to manage it better, so I used the 3/4" guard on her body and legs and then followed all the other steps as I did on Macie.

Good luck. It really is a nice since of satisification when you finish:whoo:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9334&referrerid=6815


----------



## lfung5

Nice job everyone! I think we're all doing a nice job and saving money!!


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie you can see Tori!!!!! She is not just a mass of black hair. I love it you did a great job.

Barb I commented on you thread about the beautiful cut.

We just might have to start out own home grooming, called "No Choice of Cut" but they will be darn cute when you pick them up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

First time working on a leg! The leg hair is getting too shaggy. I see I need to work on the command "Stand." I am using scissors to trim the leg. 

I am combing the hair down, trimming bottom edge....then trying to comb hair out (sticking out to the side) and scissoring down. Do I know what I am doing? NO! But, this leg looks better than the other legs!

I am taking very little hair off at a time. Combing the hair down again and fluffing the leg hair out to the side again and scissoring down again...to thin the leg out. That's all I am doing tonight. 

We will be working on the command "Stand" for a few days, then I will go after another leg!

is getting too thick


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Worked on the back left leg! I found if you hold your Hav with your left hand under the chest area the pup will stay still longer while you are working on the back leg. I do not have a grooming table or noose. 

Dexter is so much better at standing, plus the hand position, plus the praising all the time, "Stand" "Stay" "Good Boy" with a nice calm happy tone. And, a treat when you are finished for awhile.....it will never be finished....an ongoing learning process. 

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....Also, finding out the scissoring method is work! And scissoring is an art! .....and time consuming! So wonder, groomers are paid more to scissor cut!

I am going to see if my dh will hold up Dexter so, I can get a picture of the back legs (one untrimmed and one trimmed). I've got to charge my camera battery again.....I tend to leave the camera on when I am downloading the pictures to the computer....because, I forget to turn the camera off!

I am having so much fun with the scissors!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Holding Dexter like this was NOT the easiest thing in the world. 

The left leg is trimmed, while the right leg is not. I just took a little of the weight off. The cut is is hardly noticeable, but the left leg is trimmed.

I see a few little hairs I missed, but it looks good to me!


----------



## SMARTY

That left leg looks wonderful, you go girl.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I had so much fun! I can't wait for the day that Dexter just stands there and let's me cut away!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sandi, 

I want to thank you so much for encouraging us to groom our own dogs! 

Not only are we learning to groom, but we are also creating another bonding experience with our pup.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter's right side (front leg)............Ok! I am right-handed and this leg is hard, I wish I was able to use my left hand to cut too!

With Dexter moving his head so much, it took a little more time compared to Dexter's left side, but, I did it! I cut outside this time on a small table on the porch. I could not believe all the hair coming off! Really glad, I went outside this time!


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're all doing great cutting their hair, I think I may give it a try. My CC wooden pin brush arrived today and I bought some thinning shears, now I have to get regular scissors.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Cooper looks so handsome.


----------



## ItsMare

Thanks for the Cooper compliment. I am in a tough position tonight. I am puppy sitting a 4 1/2 month old of ours. I groomed this gorgeous girl last week and 4 weeks prior. My tough position is this........ I have to do what the family asks of me and they have asked me to "cut her shorter" Whaaaaaaaaaaaa I took a ton of hair off last week. She has the perfect little hava bear look right now, but they want her really short. They are coming home mid day tomorrow so I think I have to get goining on her tonight. Her name is Chloe. She was born (in my best guestimation) a brown sable. She has developed into silver black tones with apricot underneth. How can I cut this girl shorter Whaaaa. Give the people what they want right?  I'll show you the results when I finish.


----------



## Sheri

I don't blame you for not wanting to cut her shorter! She's beautiful the length she is, and as you said, still looks like a hav! Good luck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Are they paying you to groom? That could be a reason....they may want to save some money and space out the grooms.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will be working on the last leg today in between sleeping/resting so I can work tonight. I am getting ready to drift off, but I did want to mention a spot that I found so a nice mat on Dexter. And, that would be at then end of the leg where the foot turns. So, check these areas for mats.


----------



## fibtaylo

I feel your pain with Chloe. I did my first grooming (and theirs) a couple of weeks ago and was so happy that they still looked like havs (actually my Cali looks a lot like Chloe in coloring and cut). However, we are getting ready to go camping in the mountains for a couple weeks and taking the puppies with us, so I think tomorrow they are both going to get cut short...I can't hardly even type the words, it just makes me sick to think aboutuke: I just don't know how to keep all the "stuff" from the forest out of their coats. 

Do please post your pictures of Chloe when you are done...may be I can try to copy your cut.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I got my grooming table today-it's soo cute-I love it!! I also got my shears. I bought clippers yesterday but I'm holding off on the dremel. I successfully clipped a few nails with her tiny nail scissors. Her nails are mostly white, and 9/10's of it is my nervousness. I think I'll give it all a whirl this weekend.


----------



## SUZIEQ637

I tried out my clippers today. Just a little lite trim to get the feel of it. Not too bad. I need to buy a 1 1/2 inch guide comb so it will be more even. 

Question for anyone: Do clippers that cut faster (like 4400 strokes per minute) really make a difference in the smoothness of the finished look?


----------



## SUZIEQ637

I just noticed that you live in south Fla. I live in Lake Worth. Are we near each other?


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm in Tampa/st. pete area ! I know Mikie's furparent lives in Lake Worth though.


----------



## lfung5

HavaneseSoon said:


> Holding Dexter like this was NOT the easiest thing in the world.
> 
> The left leg is trimmed, while the right leg is not. I just took a little of the weight off. The cut is is hardly noticeable, but the left leg is trimmed.
> 
> I see a few little hairs I missed, but it looks good to me!


Nice job on his leg!! How did you do it?


----------



## ItsMare

Well Its done. I am not extremely pleased with Chloes overall cut when complete. It was extremely difficult I found taking a puppy this short and especially scissoring in the legs. I kept finding more to do. Good news is her owners picked her up and loved the cut! Ok! If I had to do it again, I'd leave more leg and not blade them at all. I'd only scissor them. This is my learning lesson of today. Here is a before and af few afters.


----------



## fibtaylo

Choloe looks great. That is what I am hoping that Macie and Cali will look like tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fibtaylo

Pixiesmom said:


> I got my grooming table today-it's soo cute-I love it!! I also got my shears. I bought clippers yesterday but I'm holding off on the dremel. I successfully clipped a few nails with her tiny nail scissors. Her nails are mostly white, and 9/10's of it is my nervousness. I think I'll give it all a whirl this weekend.


Good luck this weekend! Don't forget to take the before and after pictures so we can see how beautiful your cut turns out.


----------



## iluvhavs

My grooming arm came today and the extender combs for my new Andis clipper. WOW, what a difference! I'm a professional now........................look out pups!


----------



## Pixiesmom

fibtaylo said:


> Good luck this weekend! Don't forget to take the before and after pictures so we can see how beautiful your cut turns out.


Thanks-I will !!

I'm getting a kick out of all of the enthusiasm we're all having over our new grooming adventures!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Think of how much $$$ we could save doing it ourselves! Then I can have more shoes and purses!:whoo:


----------



## SUZIEQ637

Good luck. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Suuske747

Oh wow! Great to see so many brave new souls!!! You can be sooo proud of yourself!

My Tutorials on "Sierra Style" (I saw them it mentioned *grins*) are in the below thread, bangs are in the beginning, body is somewhere halfway

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882


----------



## Pixiesmom

Holy cow, this is hard!!!
I've already learned a few things from this afternoon. She hates having her nails clipped. I did seven (no blood), then stopped. Jumped on Amazon.com and ordered the Dremel. I washed and conditioned her. I have a ionic dryer which works fine on her. I bought a Wahl clipper set which supposedly has 30% more power than the regular set, and it worked like poo. I hate it. It seemed to just cut a few hairs and rip out a few. I was trying to clip her hiney down a bit. I finally used the scissors and that was that. It's not a pet set, but meant for humans, so I wonder if that's the problem? I know some of you use human clippers, so I'm confused. Her coat is soo thick and cottony-like a sheep. I trimmed her eyes a bit, then did the bangs. I trimmed the hair on one pad (with shears) to try it. I did nothing major at all. I didn't want to push it and I was nervous. She didn't like being in the grooming loop either. She tolerated what I did, but I know she was cursing me under her breath. Of course I'm starting to doubt my decision to take on any of this, but I'm still going to press on. I guess it can only get better over time, right (??????).


----------



## Evye's Mom

All of you amaze me !!! I wish jealousy would transform into courage. I surely am jealous but still don't feel courageous enough to attempt it myself.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beth-If you did it once I would think that's the hardest time, it can only get easier right??? I've bought some stuff but still have to gather more, scissors will be my next purchase. Can you take a photo of Pixie so we can see your handiwork?


----------



## fibtaylo

I think we all have to just keep at it and it will get better. I did my second grooming last night, but my first going short for camping. I messed up and went lengthwise across Cali's side, so she doesn't look great, but the good thing...hair grows back, thank goodness. I am hoping after this grows out, to keep them in a kind of short version of a full coat. As I said on one of the other threads, I have got my fantastic new CC wood brush and the CC long-tooth butter comb...I am ready for anything:boxing: Here are a couple pictures of the cut. I posted more today on the puppy forum, but I couldn't seem to get the link to work. 

I figure we will all get a little better each time we do it (like I will never go lengthwise across their sides again), and if not, we just just tell people that we know they don't look very good, but we have this special groomer and we just can't bring ourselves to fire her:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

I can't figure out how some of you are getting cuts with longish hair, when you are using blade/guards (whatever they are called,) that are only 3/4 of an inch, or even less....I'd love if several of you would post videos of working on your dogs, what size tools you are using, and what the length of hair is when you are done...

Pretty please? :hail:


----------



## christie6104

Sheri said:


> I can't figure out how some of you are getting cuts with longish hair, when you are using blade/guards (whatever they are called,) that are only 3/4 of an inch, or even less....I'd love if several of you would post videos of working on your dogs, what size tools you are using, and what the length of hair is when you are done...
> 
> Pretty please? :hail:


I love YouTube and there are a ton of videos on how to groom dogs. I did a search on "How to groom a long haired dog" and this one came up. I got a kick out of the lady in the video...she seems really down to earth. She has a series of videos...everything from how to use the clippers to how to trim each part of the dog's body.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, Christie, I'll go explore that idea.


----------



## fibtaylo

Sheri said:


> I can't figure out how some of you are getting cuts with longish hair, when you are using blade/guards (whatever they are called,) that are only 3/4 of an inch, or even less....I'd love if several of you would post videos of working on your dogs, what size tools you are using, and what the length of hair is when you are done...
> 
> Pretty please? :hail:


I bought an Oster clipper and I was able to find a set of guards that included a 1 inch and a 1 1/4 inch, which are the ones I used last time for the longer cut.


----------



## Leslie

Sheri said:


> I can't figure out how some of you are getting cuts with longish hair, when you are using blade/guards (whatever they are called,) that are only 3/4 of an inch, or even less....I'd love if several of you would post videos of working on your dogs, what size tools you are using, and what the length of hair is when you are done...
> 
> Pretty please? :hail:


Sheri~ I posted this in Tori's "gettin' ready for vacation" thread, but thought it would be good to put it here in case others want to know how to get the longer cut using a shorter guard.

_You cut in the direction the hair grows, which leaves it much longer than the guard length you're using. Before I did this 'drastic' cut, I'd use a 1"-1.5" guard on her and the coat length came out to be about 3" long, because I only cut in the direction of the hair growth. If you want/need it shorter, go the opposite way and you'll end up w/the coat being the length of the guard. Make sense???_


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Keep it up everyone! Keep trying! You will create a stronger bond between you and your Hav. 

We CAN groom our dogs! But, your groomer is hoping you will give up and return to them.

It takes longer to groom our Havs because we are learning AND we have to make sure the Havs behave for us!

I find it very rewarding grooming Dexter....I love using the scissors!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pixiesmom said:


> Holy cow, this is hard!!!
> ..... She didn't like being in the grooming loop either. She tolerated what I did, but I know she was cursing me under her breath. Of course I'm starting to doubt my decision to take on any of this, but I'm still going to press on. I guess it can only get better over time, right (??????).


Yes, it is HARD! We can groom and we are going to groom because we like to groom! It has got to get easier, just do a little each day. It took me almost 4 days to finish taking the bulk out of Dexter's legs! And, I was not using a noose....I do not have one! It was hard! Dexter is always checking to see what I am doing!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Ann-I'll try to take a pic today and post. I need to find my USB thingy for the camera first. 
I admit that I'm just lousy at taking/posting pictures.
I'm wondering whether to pursue learning how to scissor vs. clipper her (since I'm very deflated that my clippers bombed). Maybe it's like saying I'm going to learn to rebuild the engine instead of change a spark plug-I don't know. 
Petedge has a trimmer for feet, ears and hineys that I'm going to order. My Dremmel is en route, and I bought some curved shears. I'd like to get the 10" shears and learn the correct way to use them with the curved shears. I think I'm going to pursue this even further, why not. My mom asked why the heck don't I just learn to become a groomer at this point. I actually thought about it for 5 seconds. Then I could groom my havanese and the shih tzu farm the rest of my family owns. 
Linda-do you clipper Dexter? What kind of clippers do you use? I love your enthusiasm-will you be my "sponsor" through the rough times???!!!! :Cry:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Is scissoring more difficult to learn and master than clippers? I would feel a whole lot more confident with scissors in my hands than clippers. Scissors I feel you would have more control over how much and what is coming off. Yes? No?


----------



## Pixiesmom

This lady is really good. Lots of good info here. My groomer did this scissoring with Pixie. I'd love to learn this technique.


----------



## ItsMare

Hi Beth. Great job on working it out! It will get easier with time. Like i've said before I just recently (past few months) am grooming other than my own 6. I still am looking for exacts on how I want the hav to look, but feel I learn something each time. I have the super duper Dremel. You need to find what your dog likes best. It takes much more to use the dremel than the clippers. I like the result better, but for instance my 14 week old pups will not tolerate it yet. My adults just lay there and take whatever grooming I do. Keep on going! Congrats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pixiesmom said:


> Ann-I'll try to take a pic today and post. I need to find my USB thingy for the camera first.
> I admit that I'm just lousy at taking/posting pictures.
> I'm wondering whether to pursue learning how to scissor vs. clipper her (since I'm very deflated that my clippers bombed). Maybe it's like saying I'm going to learn to rebuild the engine instead of change a spark plug-I don't know.
> Petedge has a trimmer for feet, ears and hineys that I'm going to order. My Dremmel is en route, and I bought some curved shears. I'd like to get the 10" shears and learn the correct way to use them with the curved shears. I think I'm going to pursue this even further, why not. My mom asked why the heck don't I just learn to become a groomer at this point. I actually thought about it for 5 seconds. Then I could groom my havanese and the shih tzu farm the rest of my family owns.
> Linda-do you clipper Dexter? What kind of clippers do you use? I love your enthusiasm-will you be my "sponsor" through the rough times???!!!! :Cry:


I am so glad I have inspired you! I scissored Dexter's legs. I really want some curved shears, but, I only have a short pair of sharp human scissors from Sally's.

I did not use a clipper on Dexter's legs. Dexter is so sensitive on his legs! I figured the scissors would be easier and fast and more fun and I had more control on the length of the cut. I used vertical cuts on the legs, small snips after the hair was combed out to the side (sticking out) and I clipped a little at a time (the ends sticking out), then combed down again....then combed the hair out to the side again and clipped way out to the edges.

My biggest problem was keeping Dexter still and him wanting to see what I was doing.....I would love to sponsor you, just know, this is my first time clipping and I am not a professional groomer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My next project for trimming will be Dexter's skirt. I want to blend the top line portion of the skirt, so the hair looks natural.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> Beth-If you did it once I would think that's the hardest time, it can only get easier right??? I've bought some stuff but still have to gather more, scissors will be my next purchase.


Yes, it gets easier and easier.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes................it is addicting! You will always want to just even this out, trim this, need to get area next....on and on......!


----------



## SMARTY

QUOTE=HavaneseSoon]What size combs do you have? I see the staggered, but what size is it? And, that little comb, is that a dematting comb? If so, what is the name of it?

Can you post these on the thread.

I am going to buy a staggered comb and a little comb to help with removing the mats. Dh said I could buy some shears for Dexter for my birthday![/QUOTE]

The brush and Comb are from Petco. The comb has the spinning teeth, 3 X 1 inches of teeth total length of 6 inches. I forget what this comb is called but it really does the trick. The little comb is a razor comb to cut through the mats. I almost never use it. The more expensive tools are great, I bought all the best when I showed my Boxers and still have most of those products and clippers. Smarty needed different tools so I started out with just sturdy items picked up locally and they have worded out fine for her and now Galen. If I have a break in any of these I will invest in better products, but so far these have worked well and that is what I was wanted to convey to the members is you don't have to spend a fortune to get good results. Post #1


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sandi-
I wonder why my clippers failed soo miserably. Yours are people clippers-right?
I'm just not thrilled with having to buy another set.


----------



## SMARTY

Pixiesmom said:


> Sandi-
> I wonder why my clippers failed soo miserably. Yours are people clippers-right?
> I'm just not thrilled with having to buy another set.


Yes these are people clippers. I always make sure the dogs are clean when I start clipping. I use the 3/4 inch guard most of the time. Go slow, do not let the clippers over heat, use "cool lube", and use "blade wash" when finish. these are the same steps I used with my large Oster horse clippers.


----------



## BeverlyA

i just love this thread! I love that so many of us are grooming our dogs, to the best of our ability and not giving up!

It's inspiring and fun, not to mention addictive for me!
Thank goodness I have 4, or else I would have a bald dog!

Beverly


----------



## mimismom

You guys are becoming such pros!! Everyone looks wonderful!!!

I am getting inspired...


----------



## marjrc

So far, I haven't seen a cut I didn't like! Great job, everyone!! 

I found the human clippers weren't good for Ricky who had thick, cottony hair when I first started trimming him. I got some clippers from Pet Edge (Oster) and they worked much better. 

All I have as grooming tools are, a greyhound comb, a flea comb, a CC pin brush, cheap thinning shears from the drugstore, small sharp craft scissors and a blow dryer w. stand. I got the grooming table which makes the job much easier for me and have some finishing/moisturizing sprays that I only use very occasionally. I find that Ricky's hair has gotten silkier with age.


----------



## krandall

*Oster A-5's and Bath Time*



SMARTY said:


> Yes these are people clippers. I always make sure the dogs are clean when I start clipping. I use the 3/4 inch guard most of the time. Go slow, do not let the clippers over heat, use "cool lube", and use "blade wash" when finish. these are the same steps I used with my large Oster horse clippers.


Speaking of horse clippers, I noticed that in one of the YouTube grooming videos someone posted, the person was using Oster A-5's. That's what I use for "around the edges" trimming on my horses. When Kodi gets old enough to need trimming, it would be great if I could use them... they were expensive! But in the video, the groomer was using clipper guards. Does anyone know where you can get those for A-5's? (I figure if I could learn to clip show horses well, how hard could a little Hav be? At least they can't kill you if they get upset about the clippers:wink

BTW, I gave Kodi his first bath (well, with me... the Kings showed me how to bathe him the night before I brought him home) last night. There was a fair amount of water on the floor when we got done, but we both survived quite nicely. I fould a place in the laundry room where I can wedge my (human) hair dryer in so that I could use two hands to hold and fluff him. I set it just on warm, and kept my hand between him and the dryer to make sure it wasn't getting too hot. It seemed to work fine. Afterwards, I just combed him out - his fur isn't long enough to need a brush yet.

I seem to spend more time cleaning his toys than him. He chews on his beloved plush animals and they stinky really fast. The kids mentioned that he smelled bad, and I realized it wasn't him, but the toys. So I've been throwing a few into the wash every couple of days and rotating between them. (although he really misses his tiger when that's not available.. he looks al over for it and whines. When it appears again, he runs to get it, makes a big show of "killing" it, and tucks it into his bed)


----------



## fibtaylo

krandall said:


> Does anyone know where you can get those for A-5's? (I figure if I could learn to clip show horses well, how hard could a little Hav be? At least they can't kill you if they get upset about the clippers:wink
> 
> I seem to spend more time cleaning his toys than him. He chews on his beloved plush animals and they stinky really fast. The kids mentioned that he smelled bad, and I realized it wasn't him, but the toys. So I've been throwing a few into the wash every couple of days and rotating between them. (although he really misses his tiger when that's not available.. he looks al over for it and whines. When it appears again, he runs to get it, makes a big show of "killing" it, and tucks it into his bed)


I bought my Oster at PetSmart and they had a set of the A-5 blade guards there in the store.

As for the toys, I know what you mean. Sometimes even when Macie has finished playing with a toy, she has bad breath from chewing on the toy.


----------



## krandall

fibtaylo said:


> I bought my Oster at PetSmart and they had a set of the A-5 blade guards there in the store.
> 
> Great! I wouldn't have thought of looking there for clippers I consider "horse clippers!<g>
> 
> As for the toys, I know what you mean. Sometimes even when Macie has finished playing with a toy, she has bad breath from chewing on the toy.


Ewww.<g>

Karen


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> Speaking of horse clippers, I noticed that in one of the YouTube grooming videos someone posted, the person was using Oster A-5's. That's what I use for "around the edges" trimming on my horses. When Kodi gets old enough to need trimming, it would be great if I could use them... they were expensive! But in the video, the groomer was using clipper guards. Does anyone know where you can get those for A-5's? (I figure if I could learn to clip show horses well, how hard could a little Hav be? At least they can't kill you if they get upset about the clippers:wink


Oster A-5 is perfect, see link and the attachments at the bottom of the page.

http://mjmcompany.com/oster-clipper.htm

You may find that the cheaper clipper attachments will fit, I'll try mine on my A-5 to see if they fit. I need some new blades, one cost more than my whole Wahl kit.


----------



## BeverlyA

Karen,

That is so funny you say that about clipping your horse.

I clipped my hunter/jumpers without a second thought, but set down those 8 lbs fur balls and I'm stumped! 

I can spend literally hours trying to get the clipping even and just right, it's crazy!

Beverly


----------



## swtxsweetie

wow everyone did a great job! I started grooming momo myself too. Well, my dad did. He got trimmer/clippers when he was in Hong Kong and it's awesome. Now it's easy to keep Momo's belly shaved and paws clean. Love it!


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> Oster A-5 is perfect, see link and the attachments at the bottom of the page.
> 
> http://mjmcompany.com/oster-clipper.htm
> 
> You may find that the cheaper clipper attachments will fit, I'll try mine on my A-5 to see if they fit. I need some new blades, one cost more than my whole Wahl kit.


Thanks!

Karen


----------



## krandall

BeverlyA said:


> Karen,
> 
> That is so funny you say that about clipping your horse.
> 
> I clipped my hunter/jumpers without a second thought, but set down those 8 lbs fur balls and I'm stumped!
> 
> I can spend literally hours trying to get the clipping even and just right, it's crazy!
> 
> Beverly


I'm determined to learn, though. Not so much because of the cost, (though that factors in too, of course) but because I'd feel bad about leaving him at the groomer for hours!

Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom

That's exactly why I'm doing this. 
Even when she's the first appointment, it takes hours. Since I don't live in Beverly Hills and can't have Artist come to my home and groom her, I will learn this myself (eventually..)!


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> BTW, I gave Kodi his first bath (well, with me... the Kings showed me how to bathe him the night before I brought him home) last night. There was a fair amount of water on the floor when we got done, but we both survived quite nicely. I fould a place in the laundry room where I can wedge my (human) hair dryer in so that I could use two hands to hold and fluff him. I set it just on warm, and kept my hand between him and the dryer to make sure it wasn't getting too hot. It seemed to work fine. Afterwards, I just combed him out - his fur isn't long enough to need a brush yet.


These simple stand work great with your dryer 
Amazon.com: Hair Dryer Stand: Health & Personal Care

Target has it for $19.99, probably about the same price with shipping.

I use 2 of them in the winter with 2 human dryers going while I brush. In the warm months we groom on the deck


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> I'm determined to learn, though. Not so much because of the cost, (though that factors in too, of course) but because I'd feel bad about leaving him at the groomer for hours!
> 
> Karen


Smarty and Galen have never been to a groomer. Not because of the money either but because of the horror stories on this forum. Plus the results of some are really funny but would make me cry. I do not like prison and I could see myself killing a groomer if she did to my girls what some have done to forum dogs. Hair grows back, no big deal if I make a mistake, but groomers make the whole dog match their mistake.

I'm just glad the Havanese is a little messy looking in general, much more forgiving than many other breeds for home grooming.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I agree Sandi that some of the dogs are made to match the mistake! I also agree with the fact that I can disguise (my potential) mistakes with the adorably messy hair Havanese have. My groomer always did a great cut and was very good to her, but Pixie is our baby and I've decided I don't want to leave her anywhere for hours unless it's absolutely necessary. I'm still nervous about it, but I still think it's the right thing to do for her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

No pictures....but, I did shave out the hair at the corner of the eyes and a light trim around the poo area (with dh assistance), and neaten the mustache area. Oh! I also trimmed 6 nails today!

I need to trim the bottom of the legs soon and remove the hair between the paw pads soon.

Basically maintaining a groom while the hair on top of head grows, then I will be playing with trying to get the Sierra Bang style in a shorter version.

Bath time tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have been combing the internet for grooming hints/tips....not a lot out there. 

I did learn it is better to trim up on the hair with the scissors because when you trim down, you are pushing some of the hair down and missing those hairs. I will need a higher place to groom for sure. I will see how it goes.....I hate to be pointing scissors at Dexter and would rather be pointing the scissors away from Dexter.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm proud of you Linda!! 
Pixie seems to be knotting sooooo much this last week. I had to resort to cutting out two enormous clumps behind each ear. You can't see it though. I love the CC wood pin brush-much better than the metal pin brush. I'm going to brush her twice a day and hope that keeps this knotting under control. I have my dremel but haven't used it yet. I will definitely need assistance on that. She's due to go to the vets, so I can cheat and have them cut her nails. Are you grinding them or cutting them? I bought a trimmer and will plan on using it like you did to trim the hiney. I'm still very nervous, but I need to get over myself already. It's all a work in progress.


----------



## Sam375

I have noticed that a slicker or comb work great to help gets those mats out, or prevent mats in those trouble areas.

Anyway, I just wanted to share, that I was in Petco, and the groomer was walking through the store, and she saw Harry, and said...
That's a Havanese right?
You usually don't see them in full coats because they are hard to keep....
I asked her around how much to groom him...she said $50-60
So, just think of all the $$$ being saved allong with all the other bad issues with taking them to the groomers. Makes me feel good about forking the $$$ over on the grooming supplies I have bought.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sam375 said:


> I have noticed that a slicker or comb work great to help gets those mats out, or prevent mats in those trouble areas.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to share, that I was in Petco, and the groomer was walking through the store, and she saw Harry, and said...
> That's a Havanese right?
> You usually don't see them in full coats because they are hard to keep....
> I asked her around how much to groom him...she said $50-60
> So, just think of all the $$$ being saved allong with all the other bad issues with taking them to the groomers. Makes me feel good about forking the $$$ over on the grooming supplies I have bought.


Good for you!

I will not be using the clipper very much for the rear....actually cut one section too short and this area takes so long to go out!

I clipped a few hairs right under the tail.

As for matted areas................. Please check the areas right under the ear opening, at the area where the legs end and the foot begins, keep the belly and under the arms short. No mats on Dexter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I lied...............I found a little mat at the base of the leg. It took at least 5 minutes to get it out.


----------



## earfax

Great job people . you inspire me to do it but I do not know where to begin or what tools to buy. can some one help me?


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> Speaking of horse clippers, I noticed that in one of the YouTube grooming videos someone posted, the person was using Oster A-5's. That's what I use for "around the edges" trimming on my horses. When Kodi gets old enough to need trimming, it would be great if I could use them... they were expensive! But in the video, the groomer was using clipper guards. Does anyone know where you can get those for A-5's? (I figure if I could learn to clip show horses well, how hard could a little Hav be? At least they can't kill you if they get upset about the clippers:


I was in PetSmart today and they do have the attachments for the A-5 ($29.99 I think), my Wahl attachments do not fit.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Line brushing. http://www.ehow.com/video_2348918_brushing-long-hair-dogs.html

I did it! Thanks MintChip for the corrected link below. The above link, now works.


----------



## Leslie

I know some of you have the Havanese grooming handbook, From Nose to Tail. But, for any newbies who don't know of it, I thought it was definitely worth a mention and a link in this thread.

It is tremendously helpful with it's over 200 pages of info. Not only are there explanations of how to groom Havs but, it is filled with many pictures showing you exactly how to do it. Some of what's covered includes: equipment, line brushing, detangling and dematting, grooming products, face staining, nail care, pet clips, etc.

If you don't have it, I highly recommend getting it if you are doing, or thinking of doing, your own grooming.


----------



## mintchip

*From Nose to Tail* is a MUST have book!
Linda your the line brushing link is incorrect--- try this one
http://www.ehow.com/video_2348918_brushing-long-hair-dogs.html


----------



## sadiestie

Your havis all look so great! I work on combing/brushing regularly, but Sadie has curly hair making it so difficult even to comb through whereas Estie's is silky soft and she loves a brushing.

I live in suburban Boston and in southern RI - do any of you know of groomers who do a good jog with our dogs in these areas? 
Also, I am trying to post an avatar with a photo of both my girls, but it keeps failing. I will ask my kids for help!

Donna


----------



## mugsy & me

a little off topic maybe...

but i found a brush in a local drug store, on sale for 14 bucks cdn, it has plastic bristles and is infused with palm oil in the bristles. ( i have no idea how that works)
it glides through mugsy's hair, loosens the mats and gently pulls them apart and out of his hair and leaves his hair shining.
it's amazing.
i am going back and buying the other style brushes in the line to see how they work as well.

joe


----------



## Scooter's Family

I guilted my sister into trimming Murphy's hair today! I showed her the Sierra Style Bangs thread and asked a bunch of questions. She finally just said, "Get me some scissors!" So while her boys, age 3 and 1, and mine, age 17 and 12, were playing and running around we were sitting on the floor trying to trim Murph's hair. LOL He held still with me holding his head and she did it, looks great! Since I saw her do it I think I'll give it a try. I'd like to trim up his face as he looks sad. Maybe tonight after DH gets home since the kids will all be out. (They have much better social lives than we do!)

I'll take some photos later after we're done.


----------



## Scooter's Family

What brand are they Joe?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Scooter's Family said:


> I guilted my sister into trimming Murphy's hair today! I showed her the Sierra Style Bangs thread and asked a bunch of questions. She finally just said, "Get me some scissors!" So while her boys, age 3 and 1, and mine, age 17 and 12, were playing and running around we were sitting on the floor trying to trim Murph's hair. LOL He held still with me holding his head and she did it, looks great! Since I saw her do it I think I'll give it a try. I'd like to trim up his face as he looks sad. Maybe tonight after DH gets home since the kids will all be out. (They have much better social lives than we do!)
> 
> I'll take some photos later after we're done.


We want to see those pictures!

A beautiful cut of Fipsy groomed is posted!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9542

Check it out! It is really a pretty groomed picture, I think we can duplicate!

With clippers, I think we can get a shorter cut and if you are really daring a scissor cut! This is the photo I am aiming for as Dexter grows out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

sadiestie said:


> Your havis all look so great! I work on combing/brushing regularly, but Sadie has curly hair making it so difficult even to comb through whereas Estie's is silky soft and she loves a brushing.
> 
> I live in suburban Boston and in southern RI - do any of you know of groomers who do a good jog with our dogs in these areas?
> Also, I am trying to post an avatar with a photo of both my girls, but it keeps failing. I will ask my kids for help!
> 
> Donna


Can you post a picture for us to see?


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is embarrassing! I tried and didn't do so well. I got my sister, who is a hair dresser, to help me with Murphy a little bit today. Of course I thought I could do it too!

Poor Scooter has a flat top and looks like he got a bad haircut from mom before the first day of school. Murphy couldn't care less, he's just happy! All I did was their heads and a little trim on their faces, then trimmed Scooter's feet. After that we bathed them and now I need a very large drink with an umbrella in it.

My poor guys...


----------



## mintchip

I love the fact you can see their eyes now


----------



## mugsy & me

Scooter's Family said:


> What brand are they Joe?


i had to go search in the garbage...

brand is 'hairpeutic stylize', 'has coconut and palm oil infused bristles'.

bought in shoppers drug mart, made in china...of course.

works a treat!

joe


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter and Murphy are Beautiful, your sis did a great job.


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are so cute !!!! Wow, Murphy changes by the day. Look at how light he is now. You and your sister did a great job.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My sister got me started, then she had to go since her little ones were with her. You should have seen all of the hair when I was done! DH helped a bit, he helped me bathe them when I gave up on the cutting. It's hard! The groomers are worth the $$$ if you trust them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Scooter's Family said:


> My sister got me started, then she had to go since her little ones were with her. You should have seen all of the hair when I was done! DH helped a bit, he helped me bathe them when I gave up on the cutting. It's hard! The groomers are worth the $$$ if you trust them.


You will get better and better the more you trim. Your two Havs are so different in hair texture.

And, you are very brave to start grooming. Hair grows!

And, yes, groomers are worth what they charge....but, if you want your Hav to have long hair, you will have to learn to trim. Not too many people know about Havs.


----------



## Leslie

HavaneseSoon said:


> You will get better and better the more you trim. Your two Havs are so different in hair texture.
> 
> And, you are very brave to start grooming. Hair grows!
> 
> *And, yes, groomers are worth what they charge*....but, if you want your Hav to have long hair, you will have to learn to trim. Not too many people know about Havs.


This comment made me think of a T-shirt I saw at the groom show earlier this year:

_Top Ten Reasons Why It Costs More To Get Your Pet Groomed Than Get Your Own Hair Cut

10. Your hairdresser doesn't wash and clean your rear end.

9. You don't go eight weeks without washing or brushing your hair.

8. Your hairdresser doesn't clean your ears.

7. Your hairdresser doesn't give you a sanitary trim.

6. Your hairdresser doesn't remove the boogies from your eyes.

5. You sit still for your hairdresser.

4. Your haircut doesn't include a manicure and pedicure.

3. Your hairdresser only washes and cuts the hair on your head.

2. You don't bite or scratch your hairdresser.

1. The likelihood of you pooping on your hairdresser is pretty slim. _

ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Those are really good ones! You will really appreciate what groomers go through just by reading some of their forum threads.


----------



## fibtaylo

Leslie said:


> This comment made me think of a T-shirt I saw at the groom show earlier this year:
> 
> _Top Ten Reasons Why It Costs More To Get Your Pet Groomed Than Get Your Own Hair Cut
> 
> 10. Your hairdresser doesn't wash and clean your rear end.
> 
> 9. You don't go eight weeks without washing or brushing your hair.
> 
> 8. Your hairdresser doesn't clean your ears.
> 
> 7. Your hairdresser doesn't give you a sanitary trim.
> 
> 6. Your hairdresser doesn't remove the boogies from your eyes.
> 
> 5. You sit still for your hairdresser.
> 
> 4. Your haircut doesn't include a manicure and pedicure.
> 
> 3. Your hairdresser only washes and cuts the hair on your head.
> 
> 2. You don't bite or scratch your hairdresser.
> 
> 1. The likelihood of you pooping on your hairdresser is pretty slim. _
> 
> ound:


ound: Too funny!


----------



## SMARTY

Ann, sorry, I thought your sister did the trim, so congratulations to YOU on your first trim. Again they look wonderful.

Leslie, that is so TRUE.:dance::dance:


----------



## Evye's Mom

*2. You don't bite or scratch your hairdresser.*

....sometimes it takes all the restraint I have. I sure have wanted to many times.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Evye's Mom said:


> *2. You don't bite or scratch your hairdresser.*
> 
> ....sometimes it takes all the restraint I have. I sure have wanted to many times.


Me too, because she's my sister!!!:laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am working on Dexter's foot pads. There is hair that grows between the toes and covers the pads of the foot creating a slipper foot, which can be dangerous for your dog due to the possibility of your dog slipping when running on slick surfaces. Also, the hair between the toes can become a matted mess and will be difficult to remove. 

I am working on one foot at a time because Dexter hates the position he has to be put in. I put Dexter on my lap with Dexter on his back, so I can see Dexter's feet and to hold onto Dexter. Dexter will soft bite and low growl, I keep going and staying calm and keeping him in position. 

Believe it or not, Dexter went limp about 30 seconds before I was finished with the first foot.......I should of kept going and doing another foot.....next time. 

After the first foot was done, a treat was given. 

I have tried standing Dexter and holding the foot back....it does not work for me. Dexter moves too much and I cannot see the bottom of the foot very well.

On to the next foot in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Leslie

Linda~ Tell Dexter not to fret, he has company. Tori's getting her feet done today, too. She's pretty good about it, doesn't like it (especially the front feet) but she stays still and waits patiently until we're through. I have found since getting my new trimmer w/the light, it goes much more quickly because I can actually see what I'm doing. What a concept! :laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I finished the foot pads! Dexter would of thought I was going to kill him. I went ahead a did the remaining three while I had Dexter down...he never did relax totally this time. He tolerated the trimming, but he did not like it. No soft biting this time, but low growls and lots of wiggling. 

Yes, grooming your own dog is very intense sometimes especially when your pup fights you. I am hoping this task will become easier as I get better and Dexter learns to trust that I will not kill him! At least this task is over with and will not have to be done for at least a month!

I cleaned out Dexter's ears this morning and also brushed his teeth this morning (no problems with these tasks).

I am worn out! Dexter is worn out and napping.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Ok, I sort of gave up on the dremel-for now anyway. It think it would have taken way too long. I bought a bigger, better pair of clippers, sat her on my lap and proceeded to cut every nail. I didn't hit a quick once-yay!! She was fidgety, but she knew I meant business and we needed to finish. She got half a jerky treat after each foot was completed. This was huge for me. I was going to get it done at the vet's today, but I cancelled my appt. She's been matting like crazy, and I've had to resort to scissors to remove some of them. I just can't put her through all that tugging. It takes a long time and she really gets stressed. Tomorrow is bath, then I'm going to do some cutting. Baby steps.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That's great Beth! You go Girl!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Remember the little skirt of hair that Dexter has........Well......I got tired of looking at it the other day and I CUT it OFF!


----------



## fibtaylo

This is so fun to read everyone's story about their grooming progress. Let's all keep it up!!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I do not work for this company http://www.jodimurphy.net/products_instructionalseries.htm , I have been lurking in the Groomers Forum and a large majority of the groomers love the DVDs by Jodi....so, I ordered the Scissoring, Lhasa Apso (because they did not have Havanese), and Thinning Shears.

I am really serious about learning how to groom Dexter....I even thought of grooming school...............Uhg....that can wait for awhile. 

Gave Dexter a bath today and combed out the ears and feet. Trimmed the longest nails. And, trimmed a little bit of the lower tail area near anal area. Dexter is sooooooooooooo soft!

Dh already telling me that I will have to dry Dexter more in the Winter time! Geezzzzzz, dh doesn't even groom Dexter and he is telling me what to do! :frusty:

I still dry Dexter about 80% and he air drys the rest.

I would of taken a picture today, but it is raining and my best pictures are outside on the porch.:bounce:

There are a lot of great resources out there! I was even reading on the Old English Sheepdog forum to gather hints on grooming!

Back to surfing the net..... :ranger:


----------



## SMARTY

Let us know if the tape is very helpful, it looks like a good investment. This groomer has a wide variety to choose from


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Trimming Foot Pads*

I will probably get the DVD's ....I hope later this week.

Not sure if I posted this video on Clipping the foot pad hairs


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Cleaning Ears*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Removing Inner Ear Hair*


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I gave Sugar a puppy cut before she left-
I used a 3/4 blade on my clippers, but scissor cut her legs and feet and did cut her bangs a bit- I do them simular to "Sierra style"- I pull the hair that falls forward over the eyes into my fingers then cut 'v' shapes into them, leaving the hair at different lengths. I did end up blending in the 'shelf' you can see on her belly- that's where she was shaved from her spay.
It was a bit windy when I took the pics outside, but you get the picture!!
She looks SO much different than the cotton-candy fluffball that she was before!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Katie!

You did a great job grooming! How long have you been grooming?


----------



## Pixiesmom

She looks great!
If Pixie's ears weren't sabled I would trim them like that. But once it's gone, it's gone for good. Great job of blending in pic #2.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Behold the aftermath!
Well, tonight we played beauty parlor. I just dug in my heels and did it. A few hours after the bath and blowdry , I put her on the table, head in the loop, took her by the back leg and trimmed the hair between her foot pads with my little trimmer-just like that. She wiggled a bit, but not as bad as I thought. I got both back legs done. I didn't get it all, but I got most of it. I'll clean it up tomorrow when I do the front paws. I'll have to hold her on my lap for those, so I held off. I know I'll have loads of fun with that tomorrow. I trimmed her bangs and eyes , rounded her feet, and trimmed the back legs a bit-all with scissors. I scissored hair off of the hiney area too. I'm just not comfortable with clippers yet. (Plus the ones I have didn't work, so I don't have any to use). Did I know what I was doing-heck no. But, I think she looks pretty ok considering and so does hubby. Definitely a work in progress.
Phew.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks for the compliments on Sugar- I have been grooming my own dogs for as long as I have had Havanese, about 5 years. I am NO professional groomer, but I am usually pretty pleased with how they come out. I have had a couple of disasters, but it's only hair and it does grow out!!


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> These simple stand work great with your dryer
> Amazon.com: Hair Dryer Stand: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Target has it for $19.99, probably about the same price with shipping.
> 
> I use 2 of them in the winter with 2 human dryers going while I brush. In the warm months we groom on the deck


Thanks! I just ordered two!

Karen


----------



## JASHavanese

The reviews for the dryer stand are all over the place and makes me wonder if they all get the same stand! It's so cheap I had to order one though


----------



## CapotesMom

Question: 

How long does it take ya'll to groom your dogs??

i know it's a chore for me. Capote's hair is so thick that the clippers hardly work on him and I do a lot of cutting down with a pair of scissors. He has a really dense undercoat that matts very easily.. the attachments always get stuck and I have to stop, untangle the attachment, reattach and then start again..ugh! 

I'd say with my horrible clippers it takes a couple hours for each pup to get them done.. do ya'lls clippers work faster?? It'd be nice to have a pair that just go 'bzzz' and hair-be-gone.. but I dunno if that can happen with capote.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is a progress that take 15 -30 minutes.....or more.........it is an ongoing progress....it may take you a few days to get the look you are aiming for. 

We do not aim for perfection! After all, the Hav is a shaggy dog and we have lots of room for errors.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

MopTop Havanese said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Sugar- I have been grooming my own dogs for as long as I have had Havanese, about 5 years. I am NO professional groomer, but I am usually pretty pleased with how they come out. I have had a couple of disasters, but it's only hair and it does grow out!!


Nice, nice job on the grooming. We can do this! With every trim/cut, we will learn something and we will get better with each groom.


----------



## krandall

*Ear Hair*

Do you all pluck your dogs ear hair yourself? The vet said it needs to be done, but it looks like it hurts. I was thinking of having a groomer do that part even if I do the rest of him. What do the rest of you folks do?

Karen


----------



## iluvhavs

Ah, plucking ear hairs. What a chore. Yes, I do both my dogs myself. Rico hates it, but I find if I hold him down and just do it, it gets done faster and he complains much less. Like pulling off a band-aid....just get it done! The vet told me it's like plucking eyebrows. They get used to it after a short period. 

Sugar looks so cute! And ANN, I got such a chuckle from Murphy and Scooter's pictures! Love it!


----------



## mintchip

:clap2::clap2:*Great jobs!*:clap2::clap2:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

On Dexter's first groom, the groomer removed ALL the inner dog hair! I was so glad! Now, I just have to maintain the ears now. 

Our Vet said to remove the hair. I did start on ear hair removal prior to grooming, Dexter did not mind....I went for the hairs down the ear canal...just a few hairs at a time. The trick is keeping your dog still so you can get at the ears. 

Keeping the hair out of the ears makes it so easy to keep the ears clean now.

Another thing about the ears....check around the ears...because this is a good area for mats.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I broke down and purchased a pair of Laube clippers. They're supposedly the best and most powerful, so I'm pretty sure they'll cut Pixie's cottony thick sheep's wool of a coat.
She's matting by the minute, so when they arrive I will be attempting a puppy clip for sure. Holy cow, the matting is bad.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I LOVE my Laube clippers!!
Did you get a guard or a longer blade? The blade that comes with the clipper will make her BALD!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Omigosh! It says "adjustable blade 5 sizes" and it comes with 4 combs. Maybe I'll have to get another blade!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Mine didnt come with any combs, I am assuming those are the plastic guards that clip onto the blade to make the hair at different lengths......
I would start out with the biggest longest one! But do know, they won't cut thru mats......you have to get the mats out first.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thanks for the advise Katie-I really appreciate it!! 
I was researching grooming topics online (as usual), and I discovered a groomers forum, much like our own. I'm going to read through the info and maybe learn some stuff. 
There are lots of INTERESTING topics and comments, and you can pick out the great groomers from the scary ones.
http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?93/93

I can't get the address to come up as I want, but click on groomer's BBS (in small text on the left under Pet Owner's ask the groomer).


----------



## BeverlyA

Linda,

I'm anxious to hear about your products from Jodi Murphy. I had asked a couple top groomers and that's what they suggested, saying how great she was about emailing you back with any questions. So I emailed about my dogs and asked about some products and videos...then never heard back. I wrote twice and never heard back so I was a little discouraged, but that doesn't mean it won't be fantastic. 
Can't wait to hear! 
I too am very interested in the whole grooming thing and would actually love to take classes.

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

BeverlyA said:


> Linda,
> 
> I'm anxious to hear about your products from Jodi Murphy. I had asked a couple top groomers and that's what they suggested, saying how great she was about emailing you back with any questions. So I emailed about my dogs and asked about some products and videos...then never heard back. I wrote twice and never heard back so I was a little discouraged, but that doesn't mean it won't be fantastic.
> Can't wait to hear!
> I too am very interested in the whole grooming thing and would actually love to take classes.
> 
> Beverly


Me too! I love grooming. I also found a grooming forum! And really love all the information that is provided. http://www.petgroomerforums.com

I watched the "Thinning Shears" by Jodi and loved it. Very informative. Do not buy thinning shears until you view the video! Lots of good information!

Jodi goes to shows and stuff. Keep trying.

I will be watching the "Scissoring" DVD next.

I have been painting all day......and Havs and paint do not mix. I was thinking that the paint would wash out of Dexter if I gave him a bath.....WRONG!

So...........I am having to comb out the paint slowly from Dexter..........I have just a little more paint to remove.....tomorrow.....


----------



## Mraymo

Beth,

I just tried corn starch on Izzy's mats and I was amazed at how much it helped. You still have to spend the time working the mat out slowly but it helped to separate it. I massaged it into the mat with my thumb and index finger. I know it's been mentioned on the forum but I read about it in my Nose to Tail book today and finally decided to try it. Izzy seems to be going thru her second blowing coat. At least this time I know it won't last forever (Thank Goodness!). This to shall pass.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thanks Marianne-I'm going to try that!!!
I can't believe how bad the mats are getting.


----------



## Lynn

I am not doing so good with my grooming...my goal was to start doing some of the things I have to take him to the groomers for, like shaving his underside and nails.

Well, DH helped me shave his underside and we turned his little wee wee red. And Casper kept licking it and now it is really red, so I had to put the cone on his head so he would stop licking it. 

Casper is one unhappy boy and we knows a new word "wee wee" , because I am telling him to let me look at it and don't lick it.

Has anyone else had this problem? Is there something I can put on it? Boy...he was home alone licking it all day and it was bright red tonight when I got home.

So...I am a little discouraged at the grooming thing tonight.


----------



## CapotesMom

I'm not afraid to use neosporin on them..I've done it a couple times when I've clipped a lil too close to Capote and it seems to work.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I think so too about the Neo, or did you ever try the Peace and Kindess spray from CC? Good stuff. I've used it on some cuts and bug bites for me and it works.


----------



## Lynn

I finally after 2 days of him really licking it alot, put the cone on his head last night and it looks a little better this morning. I think I will try some neo now I know he can't lick it off with the cone on.

He is such a good boy with his cone on he knows I am trying to make it better.

I am going to take him to work with me today to keep a eye on him.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I hope he feels better!! Poor guy.


----------



## good buddy

Lynn said:


> Well, DH helped me shave his underside and we turned his little wee wee red. And Casper kept licking it and now it is really red, so I had to put the cone on his head so he would stop licking it.


I'm glad to hear he is doing a bit better now! But, you shaved it? Did you shave his whole belly and wee wee right to the skin? I would hazard a guess that he got too close a shave or the shaver got hot. Is that the way the groomer does it? I've only tried a groomer once (and I hated it), and I like my boys long, but I thought the tummy area only gets cut short and some hairs are left on the peepee to direct the stream? I've used clippers just on the belly to trim a bit shorter so the boys don't pee on their own hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just viewed Jodi Murphy "Scissoring" DVD and loved it!


----------



## Lynn

good buddy said:


> I'm glad to hear he is doing a bit better now! But, you shaved it? Did you shave his whole belly and wee wee right to the skin? I would hazard a guess that he got too close a shave or the shaver got hot. Is that the way the groomer does it? I've only tried a groomer once (and I hated it), and I like my boys long, but I thought the tummy area only gets cut short and some hairs are left on the peepee to direct the stream? I've used clippers just on the belly to trim a bit shorter so the boys don't pee on their own hair.


Hi Christy,
I shaved it like the groomers, right to the skin. Casper's tummy is like one big cotton ball and the hair sticks together and mats in tight little mats on his tummy. I brush him daily his tummy hair is just impossible. I shaved the belly like 3-4 inches around his pee pee. I leave the hair at the end to help the stream, but I shaved rest of the hair on it.

I don't have to shave Missy's hair it is different on her tummy never mats, it is light but not cottony.


----------



## good buddy

Lynn said:


> Hi Christy,
> I shaved it like the groomers, right to the skin. Casper's tummy is like one big cotton ball and the hair sticks together and mats in tight little mats on his tummy. I brush him daily his tummy hair is just impossible. I shaved the belly like 3-4 inches around his pee pee. I leave the hair at the end to help the stream, but I shaved rest of the hair on it.
> 
> I don't have to shave Missy's hair it is different on her tummy never mats, it is light but not cottony.


Isn't it odd how all our hav's can be so different! I know what you mean, since Rufus can get such tangles on his tummy too! Try just shaving him short, but not bald. That's what I did and the hairs weren't long enought to tangle, but still stayed clean and dry.


----------



## Pixiesmom

HavaneseSoon said:


> I just viewed Jodi Murphy "Scissoring" DVD and loved it!


That's great Linda. The dvd's look like a great way to learn and all things considered, they're not that bad as far as price. What long haired breeds did she cut?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I also bought the "Lhasa Apso" DVD; a full hour of trimming with clippers, thinning shears, scissors. I think she said it was a "Teddy Bear" trim, which style can go longer if you want. I wished she would of said which blenders she picked up each time she was grooming. 

I am sure I could figure out which blenders Jodi used after the clippers. The blenders just finish off a clipper cut and make the ends look natural. You can really get into styling with blenders. You can really spend some money on blenders! I want to get one set of blenders to start off with for Dexter. I can see my birthday/Christmas desires will now be grooming tools.

Here are two pictures of Dexter. One is where I cut off the skirt I got tired of looking at and Dexter's bangs I am working on.


----------



## BeverlyA

Thanks so much for the updates on the products! I know one of the groomers recommended the "Maltese" DVD, but I don't know how different it would be.

When things get back on track in the fall, I'm going to look into those again!

In Denver at the Nationals there was a woman selling all kinds of shears and blenders, etc. but I had no idea what they were, so I didn't pay any attention at that time.

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will have to read up on the Maltese DVD. I am wondering if Jodi is doing a puppy cut with the Maltese.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

From what I can tell by the Maltese Clip...Jodi is working on the dog's legs the same way. The cut looks like a "Teddy Bear" cut, the head is probably clipped different.


----------



## marjrc

Lynn, poor little Casper. I hope his "wee wee" feels better. Too cute! 

It's a good reminder, Christy, that these clippers' blades can get very hot quite quickly, so be careful. 

Dexter looks great, Linda!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have realized something now that I am doing my own grooming.....and that is, I want to do more grooming, but Dexter's hair has to grow first!

I need to do something to tweak Dexter's groom.....something! I will find something to do! I am in the mood for cutting.


----------



## Lynn

marjrc said:


> Lynn, poor little Casper. I hope his "wee wee" feels better. Too cute!
> 
> *It's a good reminder, Christy, that these clippers' blades can get very hot quite quickly, so be careful. *


Thanks Marj, Casper is much better had to wear the cone for a couple of days, but it healed quick.

And I think Christy was right about the blades getting hot, I am glad she mentioned it I had no idea. My DH kept saying he was having trouble getting the clippers to cut, so it was taking longer...and it did look like a burn and it scabed and peel like a burn.


----------



## good buddy

Lynn said:


> And I think Christy was right about the blades getting hot, I am glad she mentioned it I had no idea. My DH kept saying he was having trouble getting the clippers to cut, so it was taking longer...and it did look like a burn and it scabed and peel like a burn.


You have to make sure to keep the clippers clean and well-oiled. It's better to cut clean hair too because if they get any grit between the blades, it can cause more friction. You can also use a product like Kool Lube to keep the blades cool.

_"Kool Lube Oster - 14oz Use for all clipper blades and scissors. New improved formula acts as a lubricant, cleaning agent and provides significantly faster cooling. One quick spray delivers instant cooling- reduces friction, heat and blade wear. Will not harm most plastics, dries faster and contains no ozone depleting chemicals. "_

Poor little man with a scabbed peepee! I'm glad he's doing better now!


----------



## Pixiesmom

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have realized something now that I am doing my own grooming.....and that is, I want to do more grooming, but Dexter's hair has to grow first!
> 
> I need to do something to tweak Dexter's groom.....something! I will find something to do! I am in the mood for cutting.


Linda, I can send you Pixie to do more grooming-tweak away, no problem!!

You peaked my interest in Jodi Murphy. I went on her website and wanted to start with one dvd, and I couldn't decide between maltese and lhasa. It said you could email her with any questions, so I did. She actually emailed me back a few days later, asking me to send her a picture of Pixie. I did and asked about any tear stain secrets (don't know if she'll answer that one, but we'll see). I'll let you know what she suggests.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That will be great! I have the Lhasa DVD, the dog is trimmed in a "Teddy Bear" clip. I think I will E-mail a question too! I was wondering about the size of thinning shears that Jodi used after the clipper groom.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Well, Jodi Murphy did email back. She suggested the maltese dvd. She went on to say that the National Dog Groomers of America is having a convention in Orlando and she will be there on Oct 30 giving a seminar on scissoring and thinning shear work. She asked me if she can use Pixie as a demo dog. Of course I said yes. I'm waiting for an email reply back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pixiesmom said:


> Well, Jodi Murphy did email back. She suggested the maltese dvd. She went on to say that the National Dog Groomers of America is having a convention in Orlando and she will be there on Oct 30 giving a seminar on scissoring and thinning shear work. She asked me if she can use Pixie as a demo dog. Of course I said yes. I'm waiting for an email reply back.


You are sooooooooooooooooooo lucky!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm trying to remain calm about this.
I want to make sure she'll behave.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pixie will be fine. Pups are always better for the groomer. You will probably have to stay out of Pixie's eyesight....

I did finally................................... order some pet clippers. 

I will be cutting hair again next week!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I just got the Laube clippers today. They're really nice. What kind did you order?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I bought the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed Professional Clipper, really looking forward to trying it out when it gets here; My birthday present!

Dexter got a bath today, nails trimmed and completely combed out. No mats! Dexter was really loving the CC wooden brush, I had to sneak in the comb while I was spoiling him with the brush.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sounds great Linda. That's the brand Jodi Murphy represents. I forgot to mention that in the email she recommended a #15 blade for longer length and Wahl combs. I love that you want to groom him all of the time-you're going to get soo good at this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am working on the ears and face area today....I need to watch the video again.......I need............................really need to go to "Sally's" to see what kind of shears fit in my hand. 

I did not know that Jodi was representing the clipper....I kept reading everywhere how good the clipper was and that the clipper did not get HOT like the others.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Linda, you tickle me. You need another dog so Dexter doesn't run out of hair to trim. I am teasing you because I am so envious.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sharlene!

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous you have two Havs. Your babies are beautiful! How much time do you spend on brushing/combing them?

Dexter does not know he is a dog! He did finally get use to our neighborhood dog "Bailey." They run back and forth on the fence. I do not know what Dexter will do with Bailey if they are one on one with each other. Bailey is WAY to hyper!


----------



## Evye's Mom

About 10 minutes a day each dog. The groomer says Evye is in blowing coat stage but so far so good. I find about a tangle a day that is easily combed out...so worries me the worst has yet to come. (I know I haven't seen the worst of this stage) But they do go to the groomers every 2 weeks. My groomer is so reasonable....otherwise I would try to muster up the courage to attempt this on my own.


----------



## BeverlyA

I am so jealous of you guys! You sure do make me laugh too, for you sound just like I feel!
My problem is that I have to go to my "real" job though and that I don't have enough time to groom the dogs I have! I LOVE grooming! 

If you remember I had written Jodi twice and sent pictures but didn't get a reply. I wonder if maybe my computers filters somehow weeded them out or maybe it was a really busy time for her. I know things happen, very understandable. I probably sounded like a crazy dog grooming lady!

Do you guys have the book "Notes from the Grooming Table"? It's really a neat book IMHO. It covers all the AKC breeds and how they are groomed for showing. Not something I NEED to know, but just something I found really interesting and fun to read. It also taught me about the different breeds. I highly recommend it if that sounds interesting to you at all.

I would just love the chance to get some real training. I hate feeling like I don't know what I'm doing!

I bought the Andis Plus AG clippers last year and have had good luck with them. I recently bought an extremely pricey dryer that I had been saving for and I really love it. It's an Edemco 7001 and it's unbelievable quite.

I have 2 pairs of shears and 1 pair of blenders. 
I really want to learn all I can!!!
My biggest struggle right now is faces.

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

How old is Eve?


----------



## Pixiesmom

Can anyone come to Orlando on Oct 30?
Want a WDW vacation? Maybe you can fit it in.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beverly, 
How many dogs do you have? I work at a real job too! What kind of thinners do you have? I need to borrow a pair. :behindsofa:

Beth, 
What is a WDW vacation? I would love to go to the groomer show!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh! Beverly....You can take a groomer on-line class. I thought about it, but I just want to groom my own dog. And, I have heard about the book, it is on my list.....Have you heard about the book "Theory of Five?" I think that is the name of the book....this book is also on my list. Besides....a good pair of shears, thinning shears, grooming table/noose, nice dryer and the list goes on.............


----------



## Pixiesmom

Walt Disney World. 
I'm just trying to think of a good excuse!!
I saw the book. It's expensive.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

WDW...I knew that! :redface: I.....was trying to guess.....Huh.....Wild Dog Weekend?

I have been doing some serious trimming on Dexter's face...the right side, I will take a picture of him when I get the right side like I want it.....then....I will work on the left side. 

Oh! I finally realized this...........Dexter is so soft, but he is really soft after a bath! It only took me 8 months to figure this out! :doh:


----------



## BeverlyA

I have 4 dogs of my own. A Maltese, 2 Havs and a Bichon mix. I also groom my friends Hav.

I have heard of "The Theory of Five" and I believe it's by the same woman, Melissa Verplank.

I would SO love to come and visit the Mouse, learn to groom, and then get on a cruise ship!

My scissors are both Elite Classic and the blenders are Kashi brand. The only number I see on them is NM-272R so I'm not sure what they are.

How do you do the classes online? I need to be able to see really well to understand how to do it myself.

I am also really slow when I work on them. If I was working on a dog for someone else, I could spend 8 hours on it!

This past weekend for the very first time, I trimmed all 4 dogs nails! Yeah!!! My best friend Beth did the holding and I didn't trim much, but I didn't make a single one bleed, and not a single yip out of anyone either!

What I do find easy is the pad trimming and the ear hair pulling. I can do anal glands also without much trouble.
If it weren't for those darn fuzzy faces!

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hey Bev! 

I know you can take the classes...I have even research the supplies that they say are needed for the classes...but, that is about as far as I got...You end up practice on dogs around your neighborhood....begging to let your neighbor to let you practice on their dogs.

I want to watch some grooming tapes and with practice, grooming gets better. 

Great going on the nail trims! You have lots of practice!

Have you used your blenders yet? I have cut a lot of hair from Dexter's right cheek and I am trying to blend the hair, so you do not see the line cuts... it is kind of hard with straight scissors. I am going to check out "Sally's" Hair Supply in town to see if I can get a pair and check the sizing while I am there. 

There are different kinds of blenders, did you know?

Pad trimming, I love...Dexter doesn't like it.

I have not had to worry about the anal glands yet...I am hoping, with BM's the anal glands will do their own expressing...Time will tell...Time to go to bed....My brain is falling asleep............................................


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Before and After Grooming. I mainly worked on the muzzle, neck, chest, ears, ear area, mustache, beard. Now, that I have both pictures together, I can tell I really did tidy up Dexter's face. The hair was fall off! 

Still tweaking the groom....grooming is an ongoing job.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Look at Dexter!! Cute!
Great job Linda.


----------



## lfung5

Dexter looks great!


----------



## ItsMare

*Lisa Leady*

Hi all. I had the opportunity to attend a seminar this weekend, where the host was Lisa Leady. Lisa Leady was a contestant on this years Animal Planet "Groomer Has It". Had you all watched that?

Anyhow it was amazing to see her work, and I did learn alot, but still now am more hungry than ever to find a really basic scissoring type of class or something to do with basic scissoring. I did a fair job on my havanese. I want to get stronger in scissoring though.

Has anyone gone through something with scissoring that you liked?

Sincerely,
Mare

ps. oh yeah, although I had good tools going in I ended up "shopping" last night *rolls eyes*. There are so many great tools out there!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

That's neat-we loved watching Lisa!
Can you go to the Orlando scissoring class that Jodi Murphy is teaching on Oct 30?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mare-Where do you live? I would have loved to see Lisa, that was a good show.


----------



## ItsMare

Lisa Leady was in New York, near the Albany area. She was hired for this seminar. She lives in Illinois. She does travel alot for teaching. 

I so wish I could go to seminar in Orlando  Thats a far travel and alot of $$ to leave my family for. If I had alot of money I would make arrangements in a heartbeat! 

I am contemplating going to Hershey PA in September for the 2009 groomers expo. Has anyone been to that in the past? I am hoping they may have something there. 

~ Mare

ps you all would of loved Lisa Leady not only for her expertise as a groomers, show person, and judge but even for her down to earth attitude and lots of laughs.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, you did a great job on Dexter! I would love to get up the nerve to try the Sierra Style bangs on Abby. I'm trying to talk Dale into doing it for me since I'm not good at hair cutting at all - just ask my DH. He made the mistake of asking me to cut his hair once.......lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathie-I talked my sister into helping me with Murphy. The whole time she was saying, "I can't believe I'm cutting a dog's hair!" When we met her and her little boys yesterday for a walk the 3 year old said, "Mommy, are you going to cut Murphy's hair again?" I thought it was funny, her, not so much!:laugh:

She was just pulling it up and cutting at angles, kind of random bits. He's matting so badly though that he may be going in for more of a cut. It took us over an hour last night to brush out both dogs and DH and I were both working on it. Some of the time I had to have my son hold Murphy so I could get to all of his hair!


----------



## Kathie

Ann - That's no fun! And Abby doesn't cooperate at all and has hated grooming from the beginning. Of course, she was nearly 8 months when we got her and was blowing coat - what a horrible way to start our lives together......lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy is just now at 8 months so maybe he's blowing coat as well. After that long brushing last night I know I'll find mats today, and they're at the base of his coat so close to the skin that it's hard to get them out without hurting him. I pulled teeth out of my $1 store plastic comb last night! LOL

Does that sound like coat blowing? Scooter is so cottony that he's always been kept in a short cut so we didn't notice it much if he did it.


----------



## Kathie

Ann, it sounds like he is! When I got Abby I didn't even know what blowing coat was and I thought she was always going to be like that and was asking myself "what did I get myself into?" Luckily, now she is pretty much a breeze! Abby is cottony, too, but not curly like Scooter. I have had three poodles over the years and I always kept them cut fairly short, too. That curly, fuzzy hair is too much to deal with!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great, I guess we're in for a fun few months. Scooter is definitely getting a haircut but I can't decide what to do about Murphy.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Ann, Murphy's hair sounds exactly like Pixie's. She's matting badly again. They grow by the hour.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hey Everyone!

Do you all think Dexter is cooperative with grooming? No! Especially when we are outside and he has so much stuff to look at! 

Where are those dogs that just stand still and let you cut whatever you want? Dexter is always looking to make sure I am doing it right! Or, he gets interested in watching something or sometimes he will just lay down all curled up so I can't get to anything. 

Dexter is real treat motivated. The next time I get really serious about trimming Dexter, I will be doing the treats. 

You would not believed how well Dexter will stay and wait if he knows you have a treat.

I love the shows with grooming!

My dh has said...."I am glad I do not really know what the dogs (Havanese) really look like, he is going to be bald if you keep cutting on him." Mmmmmmmmm.....guess, I better slow down. 

It takes me a long time...............................to groom/trim Dexter also. Trimming the hair pads is easy and quick. Trimming nails is faster now. It is all a process and learning takes time, practice, and learning from mistakes.

I see Dexter once in a while looking at me as if to say, "Are you going to make me stay still so you can cut my hair?"


----------



## marjrc

Here are 'before' pics of Ricky and Sammy ..... I trimmed them a bit last night, not much, but don't have pics of the 'after' just yet. Click on the photos a couple of times to get a closeup of them.

Ricky: who has soooooo much hair ! You can really see all the white/silvering here.

View attachment 24579


View attachment 24580


Sammy: His bangs stayed up like that because I had them in a topknot while they were wet, after a bath the day before. Of course, as soon as he can, he shakes it all up. lol

View attachment 24581


View attachment 24582


View attachment 24583


I am now (finally!) using Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner and I LOVE it! They are making the dogs' coats so soft.

Will be back with 'after' pics when I get them done.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Such handsome guys !!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Great, I guess we're in for a fun few months. Scooter is definitely getting a haircut but I can't decide what to do about Murphy.


Through recommendations on the forum, have Murphy's arm pits and belly shaved. It saves so much time (and matting).

I am having a hard time with an area about 2 inches above the arm pit (both sides). It mats, I comb it out, the mats are back a few hours later. Another area that is matting almost constantly is right between the shoulder blades where I apply the Frontline.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Linda- I think from what I've read on here that Cicero is a dog that will stay still to be groomed. Is mine that way-NO.
Marj, Sammy and Ricky are soo cute. 
Sharlene, I love shaving the belly and pits. It does help soo much. I guess the Frontline does the hair no favors and maybe makes it really dry and/or brittle?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Marg!

Really looking forward to seeing the pictures! Make sure you let us know what blades and clippers you used everywhere, ok?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Marj-My hair looks like Ricky's before I have it colored! :laugh: Your guys are such cuties!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My birthday present arrived! Clippers, combs, and blades are in the home now! I just ordered this sfuff and it is already here! 

Oh! I picked up some thinners today and I am dangerous now! I am trying...........to even up Dexter's cheeks, which I think I got the look I want, but, the ears................Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz.....the ears are hard! 

There so many different positions a dog can put their ears! I may wait a few days before I take a picture of Dexter's puppy dog ears. I have been working on Dexter's ears on and off for 5-6 hours...............I think I am finished with Dexter's ears except for the wild hairs that want to poke out once in awhile...those I will just trim off. 

I will remember today....my birthday...and, the day I trimmed Dexter's ears! Trimmed is not a good word to use, Dexter's ears were groomed BIG time! He still looks cute though, just like a puppy.

The ears kind of look like Dexter's puppy pictures except just a little longer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just found this on the internet. This site gives you information on ear trimming. I found the Hav ear hard to trim because the hair was so straight and fly away and I was not sure how short I could trim my dog's ears.

*Please be very careful when trimming the ears. Trim the ears when you can see the inside of the ear or you are touching the very edge of the ear.*

http://www.firesidefcr.com/Grooming%20Articles/Getting%20Started%20with%20Grooming%20Ears.pdf


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sounds like you're having a great time with your birthday presents Linda! How do the clippers cut? I tried pulling some ear hair yesterday. I have hemostats, but I ended up chickening out and using my fingers. 
Well, Jodi Murphy did email me back tonight and said she wants to use her. She's going to give me the name of a groomer in Tampa that she knows and wants me to take her there to see how she does on the table. She said that the CC pin brush was good, but I have to use a slicker to pull out the dead coat causing the matting, and even a comb won't get it. She said to get a Gripsoft slicker-it's the one she uses every day and she likes it a lot. I looked it up-it's only $6 !! I know I've heard don't use a slicker because it breaks coat, but I guess if anyone knows it's her. I have a #1 All Systems slicker that I use to get out mats. Anyway, I'll just wait and see how it goes. Pixie may or may not cooperate on the table. I do know that I can't use my new clippers because she wants to scissor her, and I'm itching to fire them up. Wow, she's going to get pretty long between now and the end of October (if she behaves and gets to go). I'm going to go insane with knots.


----------



## BeverlyA

When I was doing nails the other day, Beth showed me something that really helped. We dipped each foot in a small dish of water before clipping the nails, so it was very easy to push the wet hair out of the way. Previously I had really struggled to push the long hair back in order to see the true length of the nail and to keep it out of the clippers.

I really liked Lisa on "Groomer" too! That would have been fun!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have a slicker brush but haven't been using it because someone said it will break the coat. What to do? Murphy is matting like crazy and may be getting a puppy cut, I don't know that I can take brushing for an hour or more each time!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I know Ann-to use or not? Very comnfusing. I've used mine regardless and I never noticed any problems. Maybe if you're showing the dog an expert could tell, but she looks fine to me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pixiesmom said:


> Sounds like you're having a great time with your birthday presents Linda! How do the clippers cut? I tried pulling some ear hair yesterday. I have hemostats, but I ended up chickening out and using my fingers.
> Well, Jodi Murphy did email me back tonight and said she wants to use her. She's going to give me the name of a groomer in Tampa that she knows and wants me to take her there to see how she does on the table. She said that the CC pin brush was good, but I have to use a slicker to pull out the dead coat causing the matting, and even a comb won't get it. She said to get a Gripsoft slicker-it's the one she uses every day and she likes it a lot. I looked it up-it's only $6 !! I know I've heard don't use a slicker because it breaks coat, but I guess if anyone knows it's her. I have a #1 All Systems slicker that I use to get out mats. Anyway, I'll just wait and see how it goes. Pixie may or may not cooperate on the table. I do know that I can't use my new clippers because she wants to scissor her, and I'm itching to fire them up. Wow, she's going to get pretty long between now and the end of October (if she behaves and gets to go). I'm going to go insane with knots.


I haven't used them yet.........Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......Used my thinners a lot yesterday. It is so ridiculous in trying to get a picture of a Hav!:frusty:

Dexter moves around SO MUCH!!!

I might have to try out the slicker on a mat to see what the brush is doing to the mat compared to a comb picking the mat out.

As for you Hav......Your Hav will have SO MUCH HAIR! I sure hope your Hav is not blowing coat in the next few months!

I am still tweaking the ears and looking for the wild ones sticking out of place. I cut a lot of hair from the ear area!

Legs are next! I will probably scissor the legs and then use the blenders.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

BeverlyA said:


> When I was doing nails the other day, Beth showed me something that really helped. We dipped each foot in a small dish of water before clipping the nails, so it was very easy to push the wet hair out of the way. Previously I had really struggled to push the long hair back in order to see the true length of the nail and to keep it out of the clippers.
> 
> I really liked Lisa on "Groomer" too! That would have been fun!
> 
> Beverly


I bath Dexter in the sink with a small towel on the bottom on the sink and Dexter's feet end up sitting in water for a good while, so when the bath is done...I just have to remember to do the nails first, the dry Dexter.

I had LOTS of problems doing the nails before because of all the hair on Dexter's feet.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Look at Dexter! He has such a sweet face. He looks really good. I'm telling you-you should become a groomer Linda. You're trying to get a pic of a hav in a puppy or teddy clip?
Yes, she has been matting like crazy and yes, I will go insane and be a slave to her hair.
That is, if she ends up doing it. I'm going to buy one of those brushes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I don't know if you have seen the post above about the ear trimming....But, I pretty much was trimming the ear area like that, but tried to leave the length on the bottom of the ear. 

The first picture is the before the ears were trimmed. On the second picture, you can actually see the muzzle and the start of the ears. 

This is my last day off and then it is off to work for 3 nights.....Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Pixiesmom

He looks great. Are you pulling 3 12's? You're going to go into grooming withdrawal!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just might try those trimmers on hind end, if Dexter will let me! I had to have dh help last time because the tail got in the way, and Dexter's was always looking to make sure I knew what I was doing. He looks at me and says "You are cutting what?" 

As for the picture..........just a picture in general....trying to get Dexter to look this way or that way, so I can get a good photo to show the difference. Havs just move around so much! Hyper Havs! That is what they are!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm dying to clip the hiney also. Thank goodness I haven't needed to do any major hazmat cleanup on her. I'm going to try and find that brush around town today so I don't have to wait. What shampoo/rinse do you use on him? I need something new.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes, I usually work 3 - 12 hour shifts, first night is busy, but the next 2 are really nice. 

As for the grooming....I just need to listen to the clippers at least once!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

"A Grip Soft Slicker" I need to look this one up. I looked at the slicker yesterday and felt some of them and they felt like metal and prickly on my finger. 

I want to find a slicker that does feel hard to me and long enough to get to the bottom of the hair shaft.

Dexter's hind end is short, I just want to tidy the area up. The hind end takes a LONG time to grow back!

Girl! You are going to lose your mind keeping your dog's hair long until October! I would be afraid, the mats would get away from me and I would end up having a matted mess!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I am afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Pixiesmom said:


> I am afraid. Very afraid.


Me too. I am taking this literally one day at a time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

http://www.petco.com/product/14271/JW-Pet-GripSoft-Slicker-Brushes.aspx

Found the slicker you are talking about....I do not remember seeing a round slicker at Petsmart yesterday.

As for the shampoos/conditioner I use....lately I have been using "Honey & Almond" shampoo by Bark Basics.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter pictures outside after the muzzle/ear trimming. Outside pictures are so much easier.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks great!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just love Dexter's eyes. He is a cutie.


----------



## BeverlyA

Dexter looks so fantastic!
You're doing great!
A word of warning, if you haven't heard already. The ears too are really slow growing back.

I'm using the Coat Handler products right now, and they are pretty reasonably priced when you get the bigger bottles and dilute them like they say to do. 

Last week I was out for lunch with Cowboy John and just happened to have the wood pin brush and my favorite Evolution comb with the rotating pins in my purse. I was showing him how the brush felt so good on your arm, then he tried the comb and ripped a huge gash in his skin!!!:Cry: Granted, he's an older guy, but I felt horrible! A week later and it's still not healed. Of course now he's convinced this is why Barki hates to be groomed. It certainly did give me pause though to check all the tools on my arm.

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I remembered the ears. The ears grow very slow. I am going to let the lowest point of the ears grow long and tidy up from now on. 

I couldn't help it! I tried my new clippers! 

Ok.............I tried the #10 blade, which everyone recommends on the grooming forums (hiney area/stomach/pads). 

DO NOT USE A #10 on the Hiney area, it would be ok if you just want to shave 1/2" around the anal area, but I wouldn't shave anymore of the hiney area. I got this area too short AGAIN! After seeing how short the hiney area was....I did not use the #10 on the belly area, the #10 blade was good to clean up the foot pad area though. I will have to wait another month before Dexter's hiney has a little more hair. Note to self....Never use a #10 blade on Dexer's hiney!!!:nono: Sorry Dexter! :sorry:

The clipper shaves REALLY good! I bought the Andis AGC2 2 Speed, Super Professional clipper on Sunday and received it on Wednesday! That's right 3 days!

I found removing the blade on the clipper very difficult....still do. But, once I get use to it.....uhhhhhhhhhhhh....once, I find that magic move I do and the blade just pops off, then it will be easy! 

Putting on another blade was difficult until I finally understood what to do, then it was easy.

The combs are wonderful and fit great, they are set of combs by Oster (all different sizes).

Also bought #40 blade, so I could use the combs. 

I am working on the front left leg. I am trying to get that straight column leg. 

Dexter is still not behaving while grooming.................Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

I even had Dexter secured, but he still managed to be able to turn every which way but loose!

I am determined to finish Dexter's legs today! I am scissoring and using the blenders on the legs.

I am giving Dexter a break...... :redface: even though I was the one actually sweating through the trimming of the leg. I guess I will take a break too!

Well....back to my second job (Grooming Dexter). I have 3 more legs to trim!

Hopefully I will take some more pictures before the sun goes down! My goal!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

2nd leg done..................PATIENCE!!!!!!! Stay CALM!!! No sweating this time!!!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Linda, 5-6 hours to trim the ears?? Are you nuts, girl? LOL I can see you're very passionate about the grooming, but I'd go insane keeping at it for that long. Anyway, too busy around here for more than a half hour MAX at a time. I'm sure Sammy and Ricky would be protesting bigtime too. lol I did trim Ricky some more today and he gets restless when it takes too long (20+ mins.), but I do it in bouts and will see how things look tonight or tomorrow.

I do love the latest pics of Dexter! He's looking so very puppy-like there. 

Oh no, Beverly ! Ouch ! Hey, I would never have imagined the brush pulling his skin like that, so it's not your fault. Who knew?

Beth, congrats on getting Pixie to be groomed in Orlando ! I know of a few Cdn. Hav breeders and owners who have some of her videos as they are passionate about grooming too and enjoyed her advice. Hope YOU last 'til October though!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Marg, 

It was not a solid 5-6 hours. I would of gone insane. Actually Dexter ended up liking his ears groomed because there was a lot of combing and touching the ear area.

I have never done ears and Dexter had some extra hair in front and in back of the ears that I wanted off, so...... you could see the beginning of the ear. I wanted a more pronounced muzzle. So, I trimmed slowly to see if this extra hair mattered. If this hair matters....it will have to grow back....I am looking forward to seeing how Dexter shags out now. 

All the legs are done!

I used my clipper again with a #40 and a comb on the neck, chest, backside, hips to get any extra thick hair out. Now, if I can only remember the size of the comb. 

Dexter actual stood on his hind legs for me twice so I could trim some belly hair....of course, now Dexter knows he gets his best treats when he gets a haircut now. So, I guess Dexter was thinking....this is the good place, when I get down I get a treat and sometimes I get a treat while I am up here.

My dh showed me the correct way to take off the blade from the clipper. So, now this difficult chore will be so much easier.

I am done with major trimming for another month or so...except for the nails after bathing.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I gave it a try today, I only had scissors and used them on Scooter's whole body so it took a few hours. He was so good! He fell asleep for lots of it and really didn't mind. Afterwards I bathed him and Murphy but Murph wanted no part of it. Goofy dog tried to hide in the crate but it was AFTER the bath! LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom

WOW Ann, Scooter looks great!
Love the picture of poor Murphy!ound:


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Ann, that's wonderful! Look how happy little Scooter looks! Great job!

See you in a couple days!
Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

I really messed him up! He looks like he's wearing a wetsuit as I cut his legs way too close. As I was trimming him I kept finding little mats on his feet that I never even noticed before. I like the way the groomer does his legs as they're even all the way down, I went more with the curve of his legs and he looks silly. My kids keep laughing at him. Poor little guy! I'll keep trying but this one definitely wasn't a success.


----------



## marjrc

Ann, that was the first mistake I made when I trimmed Ricky. I trimmed following his legs and he looked like he had chicken legs and a fat body! lol Now Sammy, he has the scrawniest legs ever so I make sure to avoid trimming too close to them. Live and learn, so no worries.  I do like Scooter's body, ears and muzzle. Good job!

Linda, I should have known you meant 5-6 hours over all. LOL It's nice that it's pretty much done now though, eh? Dexter loves his treats, as do my boys. They know that as soon as I put them down from the grooming table, it's treat time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Scooter looks happy. So, you scissored all over? I did not realize how curly Scooter was! Does his curl relax as his hair gets longer. 

I think your other pup wanted to see how Scooter was going to look! 

Nice job! Dexter kept wanting to sit all the time when I was trying to finish up legs. I did do one leg, took a break....then I think we did the remaining legs...because I was on a roll and I was not going to stop. The other legs got easier. 

Stay very calm, stay relax and offer a lot of praise when the pups are doing something right....like standing up and NOT biting!

Well....I haven't made the leg mistake yet......I have made the same butt mistake TWICE!!!

I am combing the internet for clipper tips for pets. Lots of information in how to take care of your clipper. 

Scissoring is an art, the more practice you do, the better you get. Hair grows! And, then we can get more practice.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Scooter's Family said:


> I really messed him up! He looks like he's wearing a wetsuit as I cut his legs way too close. As I was trimming him I kept finding little mats on his feet that I never even noticed before. I like the way the groomer does his legs as they're even all the way down, I went more with the curve of his legs and he looks silly. My kids keep laughing at him. Poor little guy! I'll keep trying but this one definitely wasn't a success.


You learn with each experience and you take NOTES! It is a matter of Balance...look at the body and legs. If the legs are too short then take some of the hair off the chest and body area to balance him out.

You would love the clippers! What I have learned....is the clippers are the first cut...getting all the excess hair off and then the scissors finish it up, along with the thinners (which even up the blunt cuts from the scissors).

You did great! Hair grows! The thinners are fun to use on the ends of the hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am getting serious now..................just bought the grooming table with arm.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, you guys are getting so professional!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Anybody clipping hair yet? Dexter hair is still growing! Not fast enough though... I this rate, I will only use my clipper maybe.....4-6 times a year!


----------



## krandall

Nope! My goal is NOT to clip much hair... although just clipping out Kodi's feet is enough of a challenge. With the help of a dog trainer friend to hold him, I think I did a good job on the hair between his pads. (he's not skating on the kitchen floor anymore!) But I bungled trimming AROUND his feet, and took way too much off. It looks really strang because his pads and nails are black, while his fur is all white. Thank heavens, as you always say... it grows back!:amen:


----------



## whitBmom

There are so many people here who do such an amazing job grooming their Havanese. I groom Oreo myself, but I don't do it as nicely as most of you do, but the only solace is that I am saving a lot of money and I have the piece of mind he is less stressed because he knows and trusts me. 

I find legs to be the hardest, and Marj, Oreo has LONG chicken legs, that look so funny when I mess up. Thank goodness the hair grows back fast.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The way I cut the legs is to stand the dog up on all fours and comb up the hair on one leg at a time and then cut the hair...with your scissors pointing down the leg, clip away....only about a 1/4 of an inch of hair at a time until you get comfortable, keep combing up the hair until the hair is even all around. 

It just takes practice....we can do it! If..............only if our pups would stand still!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The left leg is trimmed lightly, the right leg is not trimmed. This was the first time I ever tried to get the legs to look good.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*My New Toys!*

I now have a small grooming table 30L x18W x33Height with Side Clamp & Grooming Arm with noose. Perfect size for Hav without excess room.:bounce:

I put Dexter on the grooming table yesterday for a few minutes, just so Dexter would get use to the grooming table.

Well.....I want to use the grooming table!  I decided to check out Dexter's bangs. The shelf part of the bangs need a little trimming, soooooooooooooooo, I put Dexter on the grooming table......well, Dexter can actually get to the grooming table from the back of my chair, so he is on the table anyway, but he will not stay still for me to do a little combing of his feet and to trim the bangs a little.

So, I use the noose on Dexter and I have fallen in love with the noose thing! Dexter was perfectly still! Amazing! Dexter cannot move very much with the noose thingy!

I combed Dexter's paws, mustache, beard and trimmed the shelf part of Dexter's bangs (the shelf will hold the bangs back hopefully if.......I can ever let Dexter's hair grow!). And, Dexter was a perfect angel!

Dexter only stayed in the noose maybe a few minutes and I was done! Treat!

I can hardly wait to use the grooming table to dry Dexter after a bath. Now.....if, my dryer holder would arrive, then, I can use the grooming table again!

Yea.....I know....it does not take too much to excite Linda!:whoo:

I am afraid I might have to LOCK up the scissors though, so Dexter's hair can grow each day! And, promise myself that I will only use the scissors once or twice every 6 weeks.....Is this possible? Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I hope so, or Dexter hair will never get any length to his hair!

Ok! I need RULES! :ranger:


----------



## whitBmom

Oh wow Linda, you are a PRO!! I love how you trim the legs!! Great tip and thank you!


----------



## cloe's_mom

Congrats Linda - I love new toys! 
Let us know how the dryer works - I just rec'd a kool dry and it seems way powerful on low. Maybe if I set it up across the room. Good to know about the noose being effective - wiggly puppies and sharp scissors scare me just thinking about it - Any action on the video question? Two weeks to go before Chlöe comes home.:whoo:
-Pamela


----------



## SMARTY

Linda, I have never seen any one enjoy grooming as much as you. You may have found a new career and have come such a long way from your first post and Dexter looks wonderful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so glad someone is reading this thread...I thought I was all by myself here...

I have thought about grooming...maybe part-time, that would be a couple years away. I have to get really good with grooming Dexter. I really do enjoy it though. I have looked into grooming classes/courses also. I must be loosing my mind........... See, what owning a Hav does to you! :dance:,


----------



## SMARTY

You are not by yourself. Today I line brushed both girls, did all their nails and after they finish their raw chicken legs they get their bath this evening.


----------



## Karyn

[Excellanet job on the legs!! I've been trying to down size Bandit a little too.:redface:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Havs do get really fluffy when their hair is long! I could not believe how small Dexter was when he got his first real groom.

My next grooming of Dexter is going to be in the next 1 1/2 weeks, then he will be kenneled again on the 17th.

I want to see some do it yourself grooming pictures....Anybody here?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Trimming up the hind end*

Dexter was having stool sticking to his hair the other day....it was time for a trim on the hind end. I actually had to hose Dexter off to get off the stool.

After Dexter was cleaned up and dried. I held Dexter's tail up, whatever hairs fell down was trimmed close with the thinning shears. About 1 1/2 - 2 inches from the base of the tail up, I also make sure this part of the tail is short (I take my thinning shears and trim the lower tail). Now, whenever a stool occurs, the anal area should be nice and tidy.


----------



## lfung5

I do that with my guys. I keep the underside of their tails short. We have a lot less dingle berries


----------



## Forbulous

Ok, so I have been grooming Molly myself since I had her done a year ago and she came back looking like a clean white rat!
Anyway, it always takes me about 2 hours to do it with scissors...this time, I followed advice on here and clipped with my old Wahl peanut, and clipped in the direction that the hair grows to keep it longer. 
It looks LESS jagged, but it still took me forever. How long does it usually take everyone else?

How do you people make the face look less 'angled" and more soft? 

I used to be hairdresser years ago, so I know how to get rid of the weight lines, but, on PEOPLE!
HELP


----------



## BeverlyA

It takes me *hours* to do my dogs! I am definately the slowest groomer ever. Plus I think I'm getting slower instead of faster!

I always say I would love to do grooming for a living, but could I really survive on doing one dog a day?

I would say if you can cut your dog in two hours that's fast in my book!

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am no expert, but I like the angle look on Dexter's face...maybe just because he is a boy. And, I like the little boy look. Lots of Havs have that round look to their face. 

I also have the Wahl peanut....I use those on the pads of the feet. I can't imagine using that on the entire body. 

The first time I did Dexter's legs, it took a long time! Our grooming skills will get better the more we practice, but hair just grows so fast.


----------



## Forbulous

@Havanesesoon- I angled her so much she looks like a boy! 

I have the Peanut left over from my hairdressing days, one day I will buy a bigger clipper!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hair grows, but not fast enough! And, sometimes too fast for some of us!


----------



## ScarlettBlue

I love the look. 

My very sensitive Havanese has not had two bad experiences with a groomer. The last time she nicked him in a few places, some pretty severely. He bit her, but I can't blame him when he had a big gash on his chest. Anyway, we decided NO MORE GROOMERS. So, now I am easing him back into being comfortable with grooming. He is pretty good with me about combing him out and bathing. Mostly he doesn't like having his tale or feet combed. We've made great progress. He never bites at me. 

I'll post a picture when his hair gets a little longer.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm sorry about the nicks your baby suffered. What is his name??
Pixie has a great groomer, but I haven't taken her in a while. She was getting very busy and I just didn't want to leave my dog there for hours on end. She was fantastic with her though-there are great groomers out there. Unfortunately you may have to kiss a few toads to get to that prince, so to speak. I've been a do-it-yourselfer for a few months now, and so far so good.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have only had Dexter groomed one time by a groomer. If Dexter had come back home nicked or cut, I would find another groomer. That groomer is either very busy or without patience. 

You must get your pup ready for the groomer if you intend to use a groomer all the time and by this, I mean handling the pup's legs, toes, nails, and everything else. Get him use to your hair dryer sound. Comb those mats out or the pup will be shaved.

I hated the idea of leaving Dexter at a groomer all day. I planned in the very beginning to groom Dexter myself...I just needed a jumping off point and time to buy my clippers.


----------



## SMARTY

ScarlettBlue said:


> I love the look.
> 
> My very sensitive Havanese has not had two bad experiences with a groomer. The last time she nicked him in a few places, some pretty severely. He bit her, but I can't blame him when he had a big gash on his chest. Anyway, we decided NO MORE GROOMERS. So, now I am easing him back into being comfortable with grooming. He is pretty good with me about combing him out and bathing. Mostly he doesn't like having his tale or feet combed. We've made great progress. He never bites at me.
> 
> I'll post a picture when his hair gets a little longer.


red is mine.

Poor baby, I would have bit her too. That is unforgivable and why I started this tread so we could post and help each other. We all started from fear, cost, or could not find a very qualified groomer, but we can do it ourselves. Lots of good info from the start of this thread.

Good luck&#8230;..


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I started out in LOTS of fear to grooming. I started out with trimming the hairs on the paws of the feet. 

A noose for grooming helps a lot. Dexter will not stand still when grooming. 

Hair GROWS!


----------



## snfager

I think the amount of time it takes to groom depends a lot on how much hair has to be taken off. When I cut Miss Daisy monthly, the cut only takes about an hour. Of course the bath, blow dry and comb out take another hour. At the half way mark between groomings she gets a bath and both ends are trimmed up. If I let her go for a few months, which I do during the winter, then I have a 2 to 3 hour job to get her back in shape.

Grooming her myself is quite a bit of work but it is worth it when I look at the expense of the groomer and the fact that Daisy hates to go to one. (She has even been groomed on a picnic bench in a national forest.)

Just hang in there, with practice it gets easier and just consider the resulting hair cut a work of art in progress.

Sharon


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love grooming Dexter and I really don't care how long it takes. I split up a lot of the grooming tasks into days. Dexter stays pretty all the time.


----------



## ScarlettBlue

My dog's name is Zipper. The strange thing is that he had been to that groomer many times in the past with good result. It was an off day for them, I guess, but I don't want him going through that again. He's very sensitive to begin with and now it's almost starting over to get him comfortable. We even tried giving him anti-anxiety pills that the vet gave me, but that made him worse. He's pretty patient with me, I just need to go slow and talk to him the entire time. Somehow it reassures him. If he has to go to the vet for shots or check up I usually let them give him a pedicure. He loves the group at the vets office and they can do almost anything to him. 

We are working through it but I haven't had to do any major cutting yet. I just trim around his eyes a little. He actually likes being combed on his back, but not the feet so much.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You have got to keep touching those feet and toes, so your Hav gets use to the pressure on the feet. This will make for a better grooming experience.


----------



## SMARTY

Like Linda said, keep touching those feet, a little brush here a touch there and before you know it they do not mind at all. The fact that he likes the vet is a real plus, do they groom there? You may want to check them out. Your last groomer sounds like she had a dull blade to have nicked him so much. Again I say no excuse for leaving marks on him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am itching to touch those clippers, scissors, and thinners again! I am off until Friday! So,...........Dexter is getting a bath and...............let's see what happens! I really want to tidy up Dexter's face.

I think it was last week, I took a lot of hair off of Dexter's underside and armpits! I do not want to even try to remove tangles and mats there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Grooming Dexter -093009*

I can tell this is going to be a longgggggggggggggggggggggg day! Besides me getting over a nasty cold and my sinuses filling up with who knows what, me needing to blow my nose,and the phone ringing in the house.......Ughhhhhhhhhh! I am not going to stop this leg trim until I am finished!

And.....I am sweating really good! And, it is not even HOT outside! It is about 8:00am and the weather is beautiful! Then..........why, am I sweating! Mother Nature and nerves do not go together!

I discover wearing a white shirt and trimming a black & white Hav do not go together! Hair is like a magnet! List of things to get...a smock!

I bathed Dexter yesterday, so today is the trim day. Oh! I played with Dexter head last night too.

I put the grooming table and a chair outside and boy am I glad! So far, I have been standing to do the grooming.

I decide to keep Dexter off the noose as long as he behaves.....

I took the clippers from the back of the head , deep into the neck area and down the body. I used a #40 blade with a #8 or 1 inch comb. I clipped as much I as could....going with the growth of hair mostly. This is really fun, because it is so quick!

I did stand Dexter up on his hind legs and got as much hair as I could...taking the clipper comb from the chest down to legs.

Remember, I had already trimmed the belly very short last week.

While taking the grooming clipper comb down the body, I find stop points! Ugh!!!! Mats!!!! The mats are mostly on the hind back legs (the inner area).

I did find some mats in the collar area yesterday that I removed carefully.

I take my little thinning scissors and break apart the mats and comb out the hair at the back hind leg. At this point, Dexter is not happy, due to the mats. On goes the noose.

I used the large CC comb, I think it was a #5...love, love, love this comb!

I combed out the entire left/back leg and foot, while fluffing the hair out and trimming in a downward motion of the scissor, trimming just a little hair....I love my thinners! I mostly use my thinners on the ends of the hair to even out blunt cut ends. Also trimmed the foot.

But, if you wanted to start grooming slowly and just trimming ends, comb out the hair and fluff out and slowly trimming the ends shorter. Thinners are the way to go if you do not want to cut a lot of hair. (My opinion).

Oh! Dexter is not very happy when I have to manipulate him into postions and trying to get him to stand when we first start grooming/clipping....he is grumbling and showing an attitude....which, I ignore and keep on going, and the noose goes on....by the end of session today, Dexter was so laid back, I wish I had kept grooming.

Dexter is napping, I will let him nap 30 more minutes, then we are on to another leg! (My opinion).

Pictures later. Back to work!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Linda you crack me up. Yesterday I actually cut the face a bit (but it was very long to begin with), did her pads and rounded her feet. I have to come clean and say that I am chicken to use my Laube clippers. They are still sitting in the box. DH is not pleased that I spend so much for NADA! Pixie looks like a sheep now, a little wooly sheep. I know you could make a sweater from the amount of hair that probably needs to be removed. I spend an eternity every day getting out mats. I'm soo used to it now that I just may keep her in full coat, until I go insane. Then I'm going to mail her to you.


----------



## good buddy

Linda you will love the smock. I got one at Petedge this first time around and it is cute and pink but a heavy plastic type material and gets too hot! Months later I bought a simple black smock at a beauty supply store and love it! Get one with pockets in front, they come in handy to hold combs and such.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

BREAK!!! The sun is reaching the deck! And............I think Dexter needs a break! I got all the legs. Hair all over the deck! Where is a breeze when you want one! I still need to tidy up Dexter and give the once over, then hide the clippers, scissors, and thinners before Dexter ends up with NO HAIR! 

Yea! Sweat rolling down my face! The nerves are better! I am sooooooooooooooo tired of this sweating thing and Mother Nature! The last six months have been the worst for sweating, especially on the face. Can't wait for everything to be done with! Do you all hear me? 

I love the electric clippers for Dexter's body! One day, I am going to get brave and use a shorter clipper comb on a leg and see if it will take off some of the excess hair growth before I scissor down the legs. Just because..........Dexter loves...........to sit down! And, Dexter always like to check to see what I am doing and if I am doing it right!

Found more CLOSE mats close to the skin while doing the rest of the legs. One of the mats, I cut close because the mat was on the hind leg, that way, I get no tingle berries! I have been reading a lot about those butt washes, so I am going to take care of that problem ever happening!

I am going to have to work on the rest of close mats on the legs while Dexter is in my lap. Dexter needs a break...............Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I think I do too!!! Still got hairs all over my shirt! Sure glad, I do not expect company! I am not answering the door, no matter what! Yea! I look like a totally wreck!

Make a note to self............Get that smock before 6 six weeks!!! 

Ok! Break until the shade is on the front porch, which will not happen until at least 3 or 4pm...Oh!!!!! That's a nice break! And then I am clipping again! Dexter is napping! Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, just how long do dogs sleep?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter 9-30-09*

FINISHED!!! I think......... I am calling it finished. Lots of room for improvement, but hair grows. Then....I can practice again!

Notes to self....1. Do not use thinning shears to attempt to remove a mat especially if the area is growing to show! This area is closely groomed, but at least you cannot see the freckling of the skin this time! 2. Do not groom the feet so close due to Dexter's dark hair at toe areas, let the white hair fall over the toes, (see the the last groom picture). 3. Continue to let the bottom of the ears grow. 4. Do Not Cut/Trim hair for at least 6 weeks! In other words, no touch ups! Oh! 5. Dexter said, "Don't take all day to cut my hair!"


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Removing Inner Ear Hair*






WARNING: Music!!! Loud!!!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> You have got to keep touching those feet and toes, so your Hav gets use to the pressure on the feet. This will make for a better grooming experience.


I have touched and handled Kodi's feet and toes multiple times daily since the day I got him. He couldn't care less about me doing this. But put a pair of clipper, nail trimmers or scissors in my hands, and all bets were off. He would struggle light a mad thing, howling mightily.

I finally decided enough was enough. He was getting himself totally worked up over nothing. (I _KNOW_ no one has ever hurt him, since no one but the breeder or I have ever trimmed his nails or feet. Now I just put him in my lap, flip him over and hold him down. I talk kindly to him, but I don't give him any sympathy. He starts out with the struggling and howling, but each time I do it, it lasts for a shorter period of time. Then he relaxes and lets me get the job done.

I know when Pam trimmed his feet when I was there to pick him up, Tom held him down, and Pam clipped. They were very matter-of-fact about it, and he didn't go through any of the histrionics I've seen at home. I actually think that taking it so slow, and just hoping he'd "get used to it eventually" let him build it up in his mind into something big and horrible. My approach now is, "this is a regular part of grooming, and you ARE going to get it done. The sooner you give in, the sooner you can get up and have your cookie."<g> It seems to be working, because it's easier each time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I don't know what it is.....But, it seems like our pups act worse for us than with other people doing things to them...like nail clipping. 

I actually had the Vet do Dexter's nails yesterday while we were there.


----------



## krandall

Except that Pam and Tom WEREN'T "other people" at that point... they were the only people he knew. I just think, in that case, it was because they knew what they were doing, and were calm and business-like about it. The first few times I did it, I was apprehensive about it, and was afraid I'd hurt hurt him either by quicking him or holding him down to hard, or even that holding him down like that would traumatize him.

Now I think that my hesitance was exactly what lead him to believe that this was a "bad, scary thing". Now there's no nonsense, I remain calm and confident, and hold him as tight as necessary. But I also loosen my hold the minute he stops struggling. He's figuring out that it's really no big deal, and cookies come right after.<g>

Linda, you are SO good with all Dexter's other grooming, I bet you can lick the nail challenge too!

Karen


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will have to remember about loosening up the grip when Dexter relaxes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Removing Paw hair & Inner ear hair*

Have you checked your dog's paws for hair and have you checked the the inner ears for excess hair?

Don't forget! You do not want slipper feet on your dog's feet! I trimmed the hairs off the paws today with a small clipper called a Wahl Peanut (I found it on sale months ago, on sale because it was white in color). The black clipper was regular price.

I also clipped the long hairs near the canal of the ears and the inside ear hairs were removed using the ear powder.

I use ear powder on Dexter's ears, which I have found I really like, the powder dries the inside of the ears so you can grab those tiny ear hairs with your fingers. I also, used some tweezers for the hairs farther down the ear that I could not reach with my fingers (only pull the hairs you can see and be very careful not to pinch the inner ear skin with the tweezers).

Grooming does get easier as time goes on, but you have to keep at it each day even it is just combing or brushing, touching, stroking, and being firm.

Dexter enjoyed the ear hair grooming more than the hair removal from the paws. The only way I can get to Dexter's paws is to put him on my lap and turning him on his side. Dexter doesn't like having to almost go on his back. I clip the paw hair even with the paws.

I also found sitting on the floor at the front door, so the natural light comes in makes the grooming so much easier (easier to see what needs to be groomed). But..........not so easy in me getting off the floor!

As usual, Dexter gets a treat after each session, that way he associates grooming with a good thing. One treat for when the paws were completed, another treat for the clipping of the ear hairs, and a treat for the removal of the inner ear hairs. This whole process took less than 15 minutes with two tiny breaks to get up to get the treats.

Dexter is 13 months old now, so grooming was an on-going process that started when he was young and with Dexter slowly becoming use to the tools used for grooming.

Nails are next, but later today or tomorrow.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

*sigh* I wish I could convince Murray that the simple act of brushing him is not a punishment. He doesn't fight me, but he tries to hide if he sees me get the brush. If he is sitting on the sofa next to me and I pull the brush out, he cringes and tries to scootch away. He seems to just endure the entire procedure and appears quite miserable. 

He does the limp dog routine and I have to sort of manhandle him to get to each side, the legs, belly, etc. The only time he tries to actively get away is if I am cleaning his face.

I try and remain matter of fact with him and I actually enjoy brushing his soft hair, but I just hate how miserable he is. I have no clue what happened in his past to cause this, but I sure wish I knew how to make it better.


----------



## Leslie

TheVintageVamp said:


> *sigh* I wish I could convince Murray that the simple act of brushing him is not a punishment. He doesn't fight me, but he tries to hide if he sees me get the brush. If he is sitting on the sofa next to me and I pull the brush out, he cringes and tries to scootch away. He seems to just endure the entire procedure and appears quite miserable.
> 
> He does the limp dog routine and I have to sort of manhandle him to get to each side, the legs, belly, etc. The only time he tries to actively get away is if I am cleaning his face.
> 
> I try and remain matter of fact with him and I actually enjoy brushing his soft hair, but I just hate how miserable he is. I have no clue what happened in his past to cause this, but I sure wish I knew how to make it better.


Try treating him with a high value treat during the session. In the beginning, I'd give Tori a small bite of carrot, chicken or beef jerky after each body part (one leg, one side, chest, etc.) was finished. She quickly learned to like being groomed. I don't treat her that often anymore. Now she has to wait until the entire process is through. But, you should see the bee-line she makes to the fridge as soon as I take her off of the grooming table :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

TheVintageVamp said:


> *sigh* I wish I could convince Murray that the simple act of brushing him is not a punishment. He doesn't fight me, but he tries to hide if he sees me get the brush. If he is sitting on the sofa next to me and I pull the brush out, he cringes and tries to scootch away. He seems to just endure the entire procedure and appears quite miserable.
> 
> He does the limp dog routine and I have to sort of manhandle him to get to each side, the legs, belly, etc. The only time he tries to actively get away is if I am cleaning his face.
> 
> I try and remain matter of fact with him and I actually enjoy brushing his soft hair, but I just hate how miserable he is. I have no clue what happened in his past to cause this, but I sure wish I knew how to make it better.


My two cents worth....Make the grooming sessions very short. Like do a section at a time and do the grooming over an entire week.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Thanks for the tips. I don't think I could stretch it out over an entire week, though. He has a cottony coat and if I miss even one day of brushing him he has little snarls and tangles in places, which reinforces hating it because it has to hurt a bit to get those out....and his coat isn't even that long right now...maybe a couple of inches? oy....we have a ways to go, but I'll try the taking it real slow & treating after we do say a leg, then the ears....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Is he blowing his coat?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

No, I wouldn't think so. He is a rescue dog, but the vet said he is about 2 1/2 years old. I do get a fair bit of hair in the brush every night, though. I am using a straight pin brush and a rotating tooth comb for medium/coarse hair. I try to only use the comb when I have to as it seems to bother him worse. Is this the wrong type of comb? I use a mist on grooming spray as I had read you shouldn't brush them with their coat completely dry to help prevent breakage.


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ Have you tried the CC wooden pin brush? It pulls far less than the regular pin brush does. Tori has a very soft, profuse, cottony coat and I use the wood pin brush and the CC Buttercombs (#005 for her body/legs/tail and #008 for her face/ears/head) You can see all the choices here. The right tools do make a difference to the dog. The buttercombs have rounded tips and feel much better on the skin.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love love love the CC Buttercomb when I am combing out Dexter compared to the small rotating comb I have. 

I rarely use the CC wooden pin brush...maybe later when Dexter hair is longer.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Leslie, 
Thanks for those links. I'll have to get both of those. I'm sure Murray will thank you, too.  

I tried rewarding him with some pieces of cooked chicken tonight as we went along and he was so good! He was still doing the rag doll imitation, but didn't run away and hide when we finished.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Keep telling him "good boy" when he is laying still.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Removing Inner Ear Hair*

http://www.http://youtube.com/watch?v=2mi3Aouu3e4&feature=related


----------



## krandall

Before I did it, I thought ear hair was going to be a big issue... It SOUNDS like it should hurt! But Kodi has never minded it at all. It took a long time to get him used to the vibration of the clippers for the hair between his toes, but Pulling hair out of his ears? No problem!<g>


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> http://www.http://youtube.com/watch?v=2mi3Aouu3e4&feature=related


This link didn't work for me. I was curious what it was, but I don't have trouble pulling the ear hair. I see you like the ear powder? Ewwww I tried it once and didn't like it much. It made their ears all powder sticky feeling. I just pull with my fingers or a kelly clamp.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will find it again


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Link for Hair Removal*






I do not use that much powder. Using the fingers for lot of hair removal is quick and easy. I am afraid I am going to pinch Dexter with the tweezers...so, I have to slow down when I am using the tweezers.


----------



## good buddy

Wow! Those were some pretty hairy ears!  She did a nice job though and pup looks good now.


----------



## soupy123

Our breeder showed us to pluck our Dezi's ear hair. He absolutely hates this. Is it really necessary to do this, or can we just use ear cleaner on a regular basis?


----------



## good buddy

soupy123 said:


> Our breeder showed us to pluck our Dezi's ear hair. He absolutely hates this. Is it really necessary to do this, or can we just use ear cleaner on a regular basis?


I wouldn't be concerned about doing it unless Desi has ALOT of ear hair or teh vet might recommend it if he gets ear infections. Some vets advise doing it and some say not to so I think you have to do what works best for you. The idea is to keep the ears clean enough that there is good air flow. If there is alot of ear hairs the insides can stay moist and warm and that could lead to infections. Marley has more hair in his ears than Rufus but I do them both--mostly because it's easier to clean their ears than when they get ear wax gunk in the hair. uke: I don't worry about getting every little hair though.


----------



## WhatsinAname

I never plucked Cody's ears myself but that video makes it look so simple. Is it as easy as it looks in the video? It didn't even look like she had to pull very hard.


----------



## good buddy

WhatsinAname said:


> I never plucked Cody's ears myself but that video makes it look so simple. Is it as easy as it looks in the video? It didn't even look like she had to pull very hard.


Yes! It comes out pretty easily. I don't think the hair inside the ear is very deeply rooted.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The inner ear hair comes out very easy, the closer you come to outer ear, it does get tender. 

I pull the hair out because it keeps Dexter's ears dry. With the ears hanging down, the ears stay dark, warm, and moist....which is a good environment for an infection.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I pull ear hair all the time and my dogs don't mind but I don't do a lot at once. If you keep on top of it it won't get out of control. I use my fingers and just grab it as close to the skin as possible. Instead of just pulling straight out, twist a bit and it seems to just come out.

The CC wooden pin brush is my favorite grooming tool, it was worth every penny. Scooter acts like he's getting a massage when he's brushed with it but he's in a very short cut. With Murphy and Gracie it gets out loose hair and they don't mind it. It's also small so it's easy for me to handle.


----------



## Beanie

*First time to clip some hair...*

Well, I took some small scissors and trimmed the hair out of Beanie's eyes and cut the hair around her muzzle, also shaved her feet (a mistake...looks silly) to try to keep the ice/snow off the feet. Here's how she looked before...and after. I did go back later and snip that stray hair by her left eye...
She's growing up and losing the golden peach puppy color...now 7 months and getting lighter.


----------



## SMARTY

Beanie looks super cute, you did a great job.


----------



## Leslie

Great job on Beanie! :clap2:


----------



## MarkF

Beanie said:


> Well, I took some small scissors and trimmed the hair out of Beanie's eyes and cut the hair around her muzzle, also shaved her feet (a mistake...looks silly) to try to keep the ice/snow off the feet. Here's how she looked before...and after. I did go back later and snip that stray hair by her left eye...
> She's growing up and losing the golden peach puppy color...now 7 months and getting lighter.


Nice job on the trim.

Beanie could be my Sammy's (non-chocolate) twin


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Don't the clippers get dull quickly? I have not tried the Wahl ones you mentioned but it is such a good idea, since obviously you are using them successfully! (Got to get my Hav before I can experiment) :-{


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beanie looks cute! You did a good job! Isn't fun? Don't forget hair grows and you learn something new each time you do some trimming. 

As for the inner ear hair, I find this hair grows pretty slow, so if you get a lot of it removed, it is no trouble keeping up with it every few months.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

SMARTY said:


> If you do not use a professional groomer and are a do it yourselfer post your pictures her. We see many posts from what the professional did now let's see what our members can do. First picture is of Smarty of course. Second are the "special" tools I use on her.


Is this what is called a puppy clip, or a teddy bear clip? Smarty looks so sweet!


----------



## Beanie

Linda: You did a great job; I am bent on keeping Beanie's coat at about that length..she has kind of a similar trim right now. Do you ever shave their feet? My husband says it will keep the snowballs off their feet, but I think it looks silly..and the snowballs hang mainly on the feathers on the legs, but I'm not cutting those. It's way too cold right now. We are not going to shave Beanie's feet anymore, but will trim around the edges...


----------



## Beanie

Hi Mark
Yes, they are pretty close..I love Sammy's chocolate nose! How old is he? Do you think he will get lighter (if he is a puppy?). I hope Beanie doesn't get any lighter...or at least keeps the color in her ears..


----------



## krandall

WhatsinAname said:


> I never plucked Cody's ears myself but that video makes it look so simple. Is it as easy as it looks in the video? It didn't even look like she had to pull very hard.


I was afraid to do it in the beginning, but then the vet showed me how, and it was obvious that Kodi didn't even really mind. He just lay there and let the vet pull out the hair. Since then, I've done it by myself, and it really has been easy. (though I don't go after every last deep hair... Like Linda, I'm afraid of pinching him with the hemostats) He compalins MUCH more about getting his nails trimmed!


----------



## krandall

Beanie said:


> Linda: You did a great job; I am bent on keeping Beanie's coat at about that length..she has kind of a similar trim right now. Do you ever shave their feet? My husband says it will keep the snowballs off their feet, but I think it looks silly..and the snowballs hang mainly on the feathers on the legs, but I'm not cutting those. It's way too cold right now. We are not going to shave Beanie's feet anymore, but will trim around the edges...


The other thing you want to make sure to trim is the hair in between their toes. If you don't, their pads no longer have contact with the floor and they start to slip and slide and could get hurt. This hair will also collect LOTS of snow. And even if you remove every bit of hair between the toes, it doesn't show!


----------



## Leslie

Boy, did I get a great compliment yesterday at the Eukanuba Dog Show. Tori and I worked the "Meet the Breed" booth (with Linda, Riki and Daisy) One of the women who came up to the booth kept ooohing and awwwing over Tori. She was impressed not only with Tori's sweet temperament but with her coat, as well. She said to her (Tori) "Your groomer sure does a great job making you so soft and super cute." I found out later she's a groomer herself. Guess I'm doing ok w/Tori's grooming, after all! :biggrin1:

Now, if I can just get over the fear of cutting her black nails :fear: (the Peticure can't get to her darned dewclaws )


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tori's Groomer*

Tori was the belle of the ball with her holiday outfit. I think the three havanese were all excellent Ambassadors of Good Will for our breed.

Tori's groomer is also a very nice person and had a nice doo herself! Where are the photos of Tori posing for her photos. This dog is such a camera princess. She poses every time Leslie gets out the camera!


----------



## pjewel

Leslie said:


> Boy, did I get a great compliment yesterday at the Eukanuba Dog Show. Tori and I worked the "Meet the Breed" booth (with Linda, Riki and Daisy) One of the women who came up to the booth kept ooohing and awwwing over Tori. She was impressed not only with Tori's sweet temperament but with her coat, as well. She said to her (Tori) "Your groomer sure does a great job making you so soft and super cute." I found out later she's a groomer herself. Guess I'm doing ok w/Tori's grooming, after all! :biggrin1:
> 
> *Now, if I can just get over the fear of cutting her black nails* :fear: (the Peticure can't get to her darned dewclaws )


I'm afraid of it too. That's why I'm thinking seriously of getting these.
http://www.hammacher.com/Product/75573?promo=search


----------



## krandall

Those are cool, but $80!?!?!


----------



## pjewel

I know it's expensive but it would only be once (unless I lose them like everything else).


----------



## BeverlyA

Geri,

Those don't work! I can save you the money and trouble with those clippers.
I bought a pair because I was so worried about it and they won't EVER signal that it is safe to cut. Even when the nails are really really long, it won't give me a green light. 
Do you have an area where you can set up with a really bright light behind behind you? I've found that even with black nails you can see threw them if you put a bright light behind them. 

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## pjewel

It never is as easy as it sounds is it. Thanks for saving me the money.


----------



## Leslie

Linda~ Since you asked  Here's a few pix of the "diva" at the Eukanuba "Meet the Breed" booth


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

I agree. Tori's groomer needs her own business. She is beautiful.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Not only does she pose, she smiles!*

That Tori! So now we are calling her little Diva, eh? She is such a good girl everyone, calm and sweet...yet greeting everyone. Another great ambassador for our breed.

So while all the show dogs were in the ring, these true representatives of the breed in their most natural were giving lickies to all the people and posing for photos.

What good dogs!


----------



## scase

*Introduction and grooming*

I am new to this forum. We have two dogs -- an 11 year old rescue named RJ, who is probably border collie plus about 100 other breeds, and a 2 year old Havanese named Montezuma ("Monte").

I have a specific grooming question. What do you recommend for the face. I have been cutting the hair above the eyes short (almost human eyebrow length), and have varied on the length on the "cheeks" -- sometimes quite short (so it sticks up) and sometimes I let it grow longer, but I don't really like it either length. Do you recommend keeping it all the same length or tapering it in some way.

I tried to upload some pictures but mine are too large -- I'll have to figure out how to reduce the pixels to allow uploading.

SMC


----------



## Sam375

I think it is on the home page on how to reduce you jpeg files so you can post em
It is on the right, says sizing photos...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter hair is finally growing out from the September trim (TERRIBLE) I cut the face way to short...I had said I had a black and white spaniel way back, that how short his face/muzzle was. 

I am trimming above the eyes very lightly with downward cut, not straight across! I use a small pair of thinning shears. I like the shaggy look, but I want to see those precious eyes.

The hair above his eyes are still growing and I would say it is at least 1 1/2 inches long, still sticking up, the hair has not started laying down on the head.


----------



## Sheri

SMC, you can also check out this thread, a lot of us like this style.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+Style+Bangs


----------



## SMARTY

I would love to be able to do that cut on the bangs. We are going through the too short to stay in a band or cover the eyes and have damp hair stage on both girls. :mullet:


----------



## krandall

I had been trimming Kodi's bangs, but unless I really chopped them off VERY short, I think they'd still hang over his eyes. And his face is so dark that even the shadow cast by his bangs makes him look like he doesn't have any eyes at all. 

So I've been experimenting with putting it up in an elastic. I can't get it all up yet, because there's still a lot that has been trimmed too short, but you can definitely see his eyes better. Of course, my guys HATE it...


----------



## good buddy

Whooo! I just want to say think you to everyone who contributed to this thread and thanks to Sandi for starting it. It was very helpful when it came down time to groom my guys. It was helpful confidence-wise to see how many of you had groomed your dogs yourself and I didn't see any that were near as bad as the nigthmare professional grooms we've all seen. It was nice to compare the different lengths of hair too. 

I groomed up Rufus last week and then did Marley this week and found out some things. Professional grooming shears are REALLY SHARP! I cut myself pretty good groomng Rufus and then again grooming Marley. 

Different coat types cut differently! Rufus has thicker hair but less of it and got a nice cut, where Marley has thinner hair but more abundant and his was harder to cut. The clipper guard would catch in his hair and had to be removed and cleaned out very often. 

Another thing that is odd is Rufus used to be huge and poofty and now he is smaller and poofty. Marley's hair hung softly to the sides, so now that he is cut he looks pooftier! Now the hair has less weight and poofs out around his body. Marley took much longer to cut too because of the way the hair hung it was harder to get it through the clipper guard to cut and some areas like the chest and tummy had to be scissored.

I still have more to do on Marley since after I cleaned up I noticed he has bell bottoms. :doh: he is such a beast to cut and I am jealous of all the dogs in grooming videos who stand so nicely for the groomer. With Marley if you hold up his tail he pulls up his feet and hangs by his tail. If you pick up his ear to get it out of the way, he hangs from his ear. If you pick up a foot to trim, he plops down and hangs from his foot. *sigh

Here's a pic of Rufus after his cut. I posted in another thread earlier, but will put it here for reference. These are before and after. I didn't do the chop job on his rear end--that was a vet thing.


----------



## Sheri

good buddy said:


> I still have more to do on Marley since after I cleaned up I noticed he has bell bottoms. :doh: he is such a beast to cut and I am jealous of all the dogs in grooming videos who stand so nicely for the groomer. With Marley if you hold up his tail he pulls up his feet and hangs by his tail. If you pick up his ear to get it out of the way, he hangs from his ear. If you pick up a foot to trim, he plops down and hangs from his foot. *sigh


ound:

This had me laughing out loud! What a picture to imagine! He's a pitiful, abused little guy, in his opinion, isn't he?!

ound:


----------



## sashamom

Sheri said:


> ound:
> 
> This had me laughing out loud! What a picture to imagine! He's a pitiful, abused little guy, in his opinion, isn't he?!
> 
> ound:


I too was laughing out loud and I am at work! I do Sasha and she is very good at hiding her front feet. She can tuck them up so close to her body that I have to grope for them.


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> ound:
> 
> This had me laughing out loud! What a picture to imagine! He's a pitiful, abused little guy, in his opinion, isn't he?!
> 
> ound:


Ok Now you have me laughing too! ound: It sounds pretty funny when I see it through your eyes but believe me after awhile it can be sooo frustrating! I even tried holding doggie treats with my mouth to try and get him to stand up and it was a no-go.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh..............Dexter will hide too! He will be in my lap and I am going to comb one of the legs that is easier for me to reach and what does Dexter do? He curls tightly in a ball and tries to hide the leg I am trying to comb. 

As for the grooming under the tail.....Dexter always has his tail down when I am trying to get a hold of this area. So, the hair is a little longer than I like under the tail....just wait until I have those clippers again in my hands! 

It does help to use the noose on a grooming table....but, then again, as soon as I want to do Dexter's back end, he will sit and I have no access to the hind end.....So, I end up putting my left arm under Dexter and lifting him up and at the same time holding the tail up and then trying to hold him still and then trying................ to trim......I haven't done this in awhile. 

I need to get another noose to hold up the back end, then I could probably manage the tail and do a quick clipper trim under the tail.... In the mean time, I am not worrying about it unless Dexter has loose stools back there and I have to do something about it. 

Oh! And, as for grooming the muzzle, make a note.....do not cut the muzzle too close like a spaniel's muzzle, he takes months to grow back. (Note to self, "Do Not Do This Again!")


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> I need to get another noose to hold up the back end, then I could probably manage the tail and do a quick clipper trim under the tail.... In the mean time, I am not worrying about it unless Dexter has loose stools back there and I have to do something about it.
> 
> Oh! And, as for grooming the muzzle, make a note.....do not cut the muzzle too close like a spaniel's muzzle, he takes months to grow back. (Note to self, "Do Not Do This Again!")


I won't be trimming much off the muzzle if at all! I like a mature look so prefer to leave the faces as is.  Marley's hind end is still pretty long. He does NOT like me back there and I think it will take some time for him to cotton up to the idea! I have an extra noose to hold up the rear but it doesn't help if the dog is twisting and hanging. :doh: I found he stood better for me once we went outside on the back steps.

I would've liked to work on his legs today, but it was a hectic day and so many things just went all wrong that it's probably a good thing I didn't try to trim him!

One thing that I wanted to share about is the new shears I got for grooming. I got a pair of shears from Pet Edge these ----> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Straight-Shears/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/53761.uts and they have a pink dial to adjust the tension. Never having had anything like that I wasn't sure how they were supposed to work. The dial was very loose so I tightened it down to make the shears work, but it repeatedly came loose and had to be re-tightened while I was cutting. :rant: I figured I must be dong something wrong or I wasn't seeing the benefit of such a thing. When I was cutting on Rufus they worked ok, but when I used them for Marley I cut myself pretty good and thought it odd that they were over-closing. In other words the blades closed beyond normal until the sharp side of the blades were to the outsides of the shears. :fear: After examining them today, I saw that a tiny piece was missing--the little ball between the finger holes that stops the blades from closing too far! Hubby and talked with Pet Edge and they said they were defective, not only that the little stopper had come off but also the tension should have stayed consistant. The rep was very nice today and they will be sending me another pair to replace these.

So if you get some of these with an adjuster they are supposed to come preset and the tension should stay there or yours could be defective too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This site was interesting in learning what to do with scissors.

http://www.integritybeautysupply.com/WebPages/scissor_knowledge.htm


----------



## Sam375

I am no way a professional groomer, but I do like overall the way Harry comes out when I do everything myself, plus all the $$ I have saved, I can justify buying the good stuff for his grooming:wink:

anyway, Harry actually likes to be groomed ( for the most part).
When I go to pick up his tail he of course tries to sit down.

something I have done is lay him upside down. Of course depending on the dog, Harry will lay in my legs upside down and I can have his head where my feet are and use the shaver to shave right under the tail...

Might be worth a try for some of you, but if someone picked up my tail, I'd put my butt down too!

I was also thinking what if you made the dog stand on top of something that he couldn't sit down, like your leg, or put a childs narrow step stool under him....? Sort of like a low jumping hurdle?


----------



## Sam375

I really wish there was a forum poll on brand of shampoo conditioner used, like the dog food poll.
And for a submission to state which formula of shampoo conditioner used. I think the outcome would be interesting


----------



## Sam375

*cooking oil, brush while wet?*

I found thid take on grooming interesting, says to brush while wet, and to oil the coat with cooking oil!
http://bichonhabanero.tripod.com/grooming.htm


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> This site was interesting in learning what to do with scissors.
> 
> http://www.integritybeautysupply.com/WebPages/scissor_knowledge.htm


Cool site thanks!


----------



## Sam375

*dia nyone happen to catch this forum post?*

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10697


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I saw the video and I was wondering when this bath would ever stop! All the shampoos and conditoners and whatever.....I would not be able to keep track of all that stuff. 

I like the before picture myself...after, dogs will be dogs. I love love love that deep sink! Dexter ends up standing on the divider between the sink and sometimes his front legs will be in one sink while the back legs are in the other sink.


----------



## Phoebs

Sam375 said:


> I really wish there was a forum poll on brand of shampoo conditioner used, like the dog food poll.
> And for a submission to state which formula of shampoo conditioner used. I think the outcome would be interesting


I'd love to see a poll too, but the differences in coat type, climate, activity of dogs and length of coat are such important variables...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter Bath Day*

Combed Dexter out several days ahead of bath day.

Today bath day for Dexter. After bath/drying. Removed as much ear hair as I could with the drying ear powder, few drops of ear liquid into the ears, clipped between eyes, feet pad trimming, (even with pad) and held foot, while holding foot/leg hair and trimmed hair extending beyond the foot pad.

Bath Products Used Today:

No#10 IOD Shampoo...I will probably alternate #12

No#51 IOD Conditioner

Still used my White Stuff for the feet, chest area, belly area.

Sprayed lightly with EQyss Rehydrant Spray prior to drying and misting a little after drying.

Shampoo x 2 this time. Dried longer. Dexter looks beautiful and sooooooooooooooooo soft and poofed out! Combed while drying, brushed while drying. Dexter tolerated the drying so much better today. He looks out the window to occupy his time while I am waving a dryer at him.

Sorry...........no pictures! Dexter pictures look best outside and it is very windy can cool outside (That's my excuse and I am sticking with it).

Next.........those nails....maybe tonight.


----------



## krandall

Sam375 said:


> I found thid take on grooming interesting, says to brush while wet, and to oil the coat with cooking oil!
> http://bichonhabanero.tripod.com/grooming.htm


Yuck. I remember the trouble you had getting baby oil out... I can't imagine that cooking oil would be much better!!!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I saw the video and I was wondering when this bath would ever stop! All the shampoos and conditoners and whatever.....I would not be able to keep track of all that stuff.
> 
> I like the before picture myself...after, dogs will be dogs. I love love love that deep sink! Dexter ends up standing on the divider between the sink and sometimes his front legs will be in one sink while the back legs are in the other sink.


Ha! Kodi does the same thing!<g> Oh well, the sprayer still reaches, I just have to be a bit more careful not to hose down the kitchen. (Shamwow is my friend!!!<g>)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I did notice a difference with IOD shampoo/conditioning products.....I like what I see so far!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I can't believe this thread was buried since January! Come out you closet do it yourself groomers! 

I did the foot pads today so Dexter does not have those slippery slipper feet. He actually let me do all the feet while he was sitting in my lap. Some of the pads are awkward to do because of the position I have to put Dexter into, but I did them!

I've got to get to those ear hairs on Dexter and Jack.

I did not cut anything else for those of you who know me with my scissors! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

HavaneseSoon said:


> I can't believe this thread was buried since January! *Come out you closet do it yourself groomers!*
> 
> I did the foot pads today so Dexter does not have those slippery slipper feet. He actually let me do all the feet while he was sitting in my lap. Some of the pads are awkward to do because of the position I have to put Dexter into, but I did them!
> 
> I've got to get to those ear hairs on Dexter and Jack.
> 
> *I did not cut anything else for those of you who know me with my scissors! *:biggrin1:


ound:
Yes we are waiting for more photos!opcorn:


----------



## good buddy

Ok Sally and Leslie, as promised here are the pictures! I mentioned I trimmed both the boys this week. I love the natural look for faces, but the body is 3-3 1/4 inches long here. Rufus' hiney that was completely shaved by the vet in December is now 2 inches long so it's blending in pretty well. I'm looking forward to Marley's head hair growing longer. It broke off short when he blew coat and is now matching in with the rest of his length.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:great job Christy!:whoo:


----------



## krandall

I really like the way you blended their heads into their bodies. They don't have that "two different dogs" look. They look great!


----------



## SMARTY

Christy you did a great job. I also love the natural look for faces.

Pretty pictures


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice job Christy!


----------



## Leslie

Tori and I both think Marley and Rufus look marvelous! Such handsome guys.

Great job, Christy! :clap2:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I was wondering................

Just how long do the ear length hair grow? What is too long?


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> :whoo:great job Christy!:whoo:


Thanks Sally!



krandall said:


> I really like the way you blended their heads into their bodies. They don't have that "two different dogs" look. They look great!


 Thank you. I like them to look blended too. I think it's easier to do when you leave the body a little longer.

Thanks Linda and Sandi. I think the natural faces look more Havanesser!



Leslie said:


> Tori and I both think Marley and Rufus look marvelous! Such handsome guys.
> 
> Great job, Christy! :clap2:


Thank you Leslie, I never would have done as well without your helpful advice. Tori always comes out so nice!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I was wondering................
> 
> Just how long do the ear length hair grow? What is too long?


You're not there yet, so keep those scissors out of your hands!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## BeverlyA

Wow Christy! Very impressive!!!

I feel like I'm going backwards in my grooming skills. After thinking about doing this for a year, I actually called a groomer and asked her if she would tutor me with my own equipment using my own dogs. She said yes!

We are starting this Sunday with the "Bath". She said it is one of the most important things and I'm certainly willing to learn anything I can.

I will let you all know how it goes!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom

Christy....Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

BeverlyA said:


> Wow Christy! Very impressive!!!
> 
> I feel like I'm going backwards in my grooming skills. After thinking about doing this for a year, I actually called a groomer and asked her if she would tutor me with my own equipment using my own dogs. She said yes!
> 
> We are starting this Sunday with the "Bath". She said it is one of the most important things and I'm certainly willing to learn anything I can.
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes!
> 
> Beverly


I wish my groomer would do that. Every time I bring them, she is full of good tips and advise but I need a "show and tell" demonstration.


----------



## good buddy

krandall said:


> You're not there yet, so keep those scissors out of your hands!ound:ound:ound:


LOLOL!! Exactly what I was thinking!



Evye's Mom said:


> Christy....Gorgeous !!!


Thanks Sharlene!



BeverlyA said:


> Wow Christy! Very impressive!!!
> 
> I feel like I'm going backwards in my grooming skills. After thinking about doing this for a year, I actually called a groomer and asked her if she would tutor me with my own equipment using my own dogs. She said yes!


I would love that! You lucky dog you!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look beautiful Christy! Can you come over and help me do my dogs?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I was wondering if we could volunteer our services at a grooming place to learn some of the grooming techniques. We would probably give lots of baths for sure...

I also wonder if the groomers would be intimidated with us wanting to learn how to groom?

Ok, I will leave the ears alone, but I did start another thread on Ears.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

HavaneseSoon said:


> I was wondering if we could volunteer our services at a grooming place to learn some of the grooming techniques. We would probably give lots of baths for sure...
> 
> I also wonder if the groomers would be intimidated with us wanting to learn how to groom?
> 
> Ok, I will leave the ears alone, but I did start another thread on Ears.


I just saw an ad in my local paper for a shop nearby, they were going to teach grooming in their shop, $4,000.00 to learn...yep..I did not know it was that expensive, but that is the ad , no mistake.


----------



## Evye's Mom

$4000 will pay for lots of grooming. It had to be a typo. I would love to learn but not for that price.


----------



## Scooter's Family

There's a grooming school not far from me that gives classes for owners. I think it was about $50 per day or something, I guess you bring your own dog. I was going to do it but kept adding dogs and haven't had a chance! I also want to take a sewing class, a knitting class, I'm taking Haitian Creole lessons, a felting class.....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Evye's Mom said:


> $4000 will pay for lots of grooming. It had to be a typo. I would love to learn but not for that price.


Not sure, it says 400 hour course. I did call and ask if you receive any degree/certification, and will let you know what they say...:-}


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Not sure, it says 400 hour course. I did call and ask if you receive any degree/certification, and will let you know what they say...:-}


Yes, she just called back, it is a Diploma program, no certification in Georgia, she started program 4 years ago, 400 hours and is $4,000.00...so if you guys are getting free help/assistance from your groomer, be sure and take them a nice gift!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

By the way it is called Scrubapup, in Gainesville, GA. She says there is one in California, but they are not a part of that one..


----------



## good buddy

Scooter's Family said:


> They look beautiful Christy! Can you come over and help me do my dogs?


I would love to try, but to be honest I wouldn't know how to manage with Scooter's curls! I think he would be especially hard to cut and get the look just right. You have plenty of dogs to practice on now, just get out those clippers!


----------



## good buddy

4000.00!! Whoa too expensive for me! I only need to learn how to groom my own dogs, not every breed so that would not be for me. 50.00 for a day sounds like a nice deal. You could get your dog groomed and come away with some nice tips. For now I prefer the school of try, try again. The best thing about grooming on my dogs is no matter how it comes out, they love it! I havn't gotton one single complaint from them yet! :biggrin1:


----------



## Karyn

SMARTY said:


> If you do not use a professional groomer and are a do it yourselfer post your pictures her. We see many posts from what the professional did now let's see what our members can do. First picture is of Smarty of course. Second are the "special" tools I use on her.


What length clip comb did you use? A 2" is all that I can find. Do you use this on a 10', 30" OR 40" BLADE? My baby, Bandit> still has the Havanese long hair but it's time to bring his hair down , I really love the cut you did on Scudder (the white/beige havanese) thats the lenght that I would love for Bandit to have.


----------



## irnfit

So, I finally cut Kodi's bangs. Here's the before and after.


----------



## mintchip

Michele you did a great job!


----------



## Kathie

Michele, you did a great job! I tried that last fall with Abby and it didn't work out too well.....lol I know you love seeing Kodi's eyes - they are so beautiful.


----------



## good buddy

Karyn said:


> What length clip comb did you use? A 2" is all that I can find. Do you use this on a 10', 30" OR 40" BLADE? My baby, Bandit> still has the Havanese long hair but it's time to bring his hair down , I really love the cut you did on Scudder (the white/beige havanese) thats the lenght that I would love for Bandit to have.


Karyn, I'm not familiar with the "Scudder" you are talking about. Is there a picture in the grooming thread? If so which page? Maybe if you PM his owner they can help with the guard length.



irnfit said:


> So, I finally cut Kodi's bangs. Here's the before and after.


Misss he looks great! Is he a chocolate??


----------



## Leslie

irnfit said:


> So, I finally cut Kodi's bangs. Here's the before and after.


Great job, Michele! :clap2: It's so nice to be able to see their eyes.


----------



## SMARTY

irnfit said:


> So, I finally cut Kodi's bangs. Here's the before and after.


I would want to see those beautiful eyes too.


----------



## Sam375

I just got a [alm sized battery clipper for paws and a rake, and definatley recommend the pocket clipper, the rake is nice for getting in deep...


----------



## Lindzarie

My gizmo HATES being self groomed!!! He does so much better at the vet or groomer... I think he is nicer to new people and doesnt bite them. He is NOT a dog that bites but if you try to brush him at all he gets very upset!! I tried it once and he looked terrible and it took 2 days because we had to stop because he would get upset so quickly!


----------



## Poornima

Christy, the boys looks great. 

Michele, I bet Kodi loves to "see" all his favorite stuff. You did a great job!


----------



## Poornima

My Andis clippers died today right in the middle of grooming. I just bought the small Andis clip on combs. 

I need to buy a clipper right away. Any recommendations?


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> My Andis clippers died today right in the middle of grooming. I just bought the small Andis clip on combs.
> 
> I need to buy a clipper right away. Any recommendations?


How did you like the Andis? I'm using the Andis 22405 UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper. It's corded but the cord is 16' long.  I found it on Amazon for about 120.00. I have the large comb set.


----------



## Poornima

good buddy said:


> How did you like the Andis? I'm using the Andis 22405 UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper. It's corded but the cord is 16' long.  I found it on Amazon for about 120.00. I have the large comb set.


I found it a bit noisy and vibrated too much (however, I don't have experience with other brands, so nothing to compare with really). I liked the fact that it had a long cord. Do you like yous? I need a model on which the small Andis clip-on combs could fit. I just bought the set last week and now the clipper died.


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> I found it a bit noisy and vibrated too much (however, I don't have experience with other brands, so nothing to compare with really). I liked the fact that it had a long cord. Do you like yous? I need a model on which the small Andis clip-on combs could fit. I just bought the set last week and now the clipper died.


I've been liking mine really well. Are your combs the blue ones? Are you going to clip your kids really short? The large set is the longer guide combs, and that's what I use (with the hair growth to get more length), but I'm not loving the combs. They work well enough but I like a rocker syle bottom better than the flat bottom.


----------



## Laurasch

I've been lurking on this thread for a long time and, with all that mental support, info and video help, finally decided to go for it! 

I have an Oster clipper for my horses that seems to work. I had a set of guards as well but don't think I'm handling them right. Is there a technique for getting a consistant length with them? Poor Pepper came out with longer and shorter swathes along his body, looking rather like a back alley dog right now ):


----------



## gabdyl

I did Peanut today, here's a pic. Paws are already unruly looking due to the rain...


----------



## ls-indy

Laurasch said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a long time and, with all that mental support, info and video help, finally decided to go for it!
> 
> I have an Oster clipper for my horses that seems to work. I had a set of guards as well but don't think I'm handling them right. Is there a technique for getting a consistant length with them? Poor Pepper came out with longer and shorter swathes along his body, looking rather like a back alley dog right now ):


Laura - try going over the same area again as the combs are probably missing some of the hair. Them comb hair up away from the body and use a scissors to even up any "stragglers". HTH...


----------



## Laurasch

Thanks Lynda, I will try that. 

The videos all seem to show groomers just going in one direction - with the hair. One mentioned going against the hair if you want it shorter.

I asked my hair dresser about how she uses her clippers on people and she says she goes in all different directions. By coming at it from different directions she says she makes sure she gets it even, that it just wouldn't work without doing that. 

With horses we cut against the direction of the hair. 

So now I'm wondering, what do you dog groomers do???


----------



## good buddy

Laurasch said:


> Thanks Lynda, I will try that.
> 
> The videos all seem to show groomers just going in one direction - with the hair. One mentioned going against the hair if you want it shorter.
> So now I'm wondering, what do you dog groomers do???


ALOT shorter! When you use the guides against the hair growth it will come out more even. The hair is forced to stand and the guide cuts at an even length but it will only be as long as the guide comb specifies. I use an Andis guide marked 1 1/4" but I use it with the direction of the hair growth. The cut comes out about 3 1/2 inches long. I go over the hair many times and keep a critical eye to how it looks. I think when you are leaving the coat longer it blends just fine but if you are going for a short cut you want it to come out even. Hair coats of different textures cut a little different too. I notice a difference between both my boys. It's important to be sure the coat is completely free of tangles and works best for me after I blow the coat out and have it clean and as smooth as possible.


----------



## Paige

I have four havanese that I groom myself. I use a 3/4 inch clipper blade on the body and leave the head, chest and tail long. I always cut in the same direction. Cutting in the opposite direction of the hair growth will make it shorter. 

Everyone is really doing a great job of grooming.


----------



## Sheri

Paige, your avatar photo looks like your havs all have full coats... Have you cut them since that photo? How about some new photos?


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> Paige, your avatar photo looks like your havs all have full coats... Have you cut them since that photo? How about some new photos?


I second that!


----------



## mimismom

*Mimi went short too*

I finally had to cut Mimi's coat shorter as she and Gordo are doing too much rough playing and the mats were unruly!!

Here is Mimi before. 









Here is Mimi now.


----------



## DorothyS

Mimi is so cute! Here is Pixie before and after. I really liked the way Rory cut Rico's and Lucy's fur (on page 4 of this thread). It was very helpful to see how she scissored them and kept them looking a bit shaggy. So thank you Rory for posting your pics!


----------



## gabdyl

Both Mimi and Pixie look great!


----------



## brugmansia

Oh, they all look so adorable in a row, as if waiting for their turn.


----------



## Sheri

Paige, they are all handsome, and I'm envious--you've actually got lots of flavours to enjoy! What are their names and how old are they?

How nice that you've got a room for grooming, too, that works well.


----------



## mimismom

That picture of all of them hanging out in a row looks adorable.


----------



## Paige

One thing that I have found really helps with mats is using a big tooth comb. If I go through their coat with that first it helps me find and break up the mats without hurting the dog. I also spray the coat with diluted conditioner before and while brushing.


----------



## krandall

Paige said:


> From left to right. Reece is 4, he is a brindle. Simon is 2, chocolate. Nigel 3, red sable. Preston 3, will be 4 in july, black w/ white markings.


They're beautiful! I do think this is another "calendar photo!"


----------



## BeverlyA

Beautiful Paige! You've always done such a good job of grooming.


Last week I spent a day with a groomer to get some tips and to try and learn as much as possible. I came home wanting a new dryer and a new clipper! I have a terrific stand dryer, but she showed me how to use a force dryer and I was STUNNED at how fast it was! She showed me how important it is to have the hair totally dry before you start cutting, which I knew, but with the force dryer, wow was it fast!
I have a nice Andis clipper, but she had me compare it to her Laube's and that was stunning too! Like a hot knife threw butter. She explained to me about how the tension is different on the blades and that is usually what accounts for the vibration. Vibrations with metal combs can cause breaking teeth off the blades.

Before we got to that point, she told me about shampooing and how she recommended lathering twice at home because it is so important and then rinse, rinse, rinse.

She went through all my tools and I heard that I have plenty combs and pin brushes :blah: and the one tool that she used the most, many Hav owners won't use- a large Universal slicker from Germany. I only have one soft small one that I rarely use, but it was what she used to brush out the dogs after they were dry and it was so fast and thorough I couldn't believe it. It also didn't seem to pull on them as there was no fussing or anything.

She taught me how to pull the ear hair out with one pull and I couldn't believe how long it was because I pull the ear hair.

She cut one side of each dog, then when I got home I cut the second half to match. 

Here's some pictures from after the grooming.

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Geezzzzzz.....These are some pretty pictures! I am really getting clipper happy again. Dexter is so full of hair, he looks huge! Let's see if I can hold out till May... If I do clip, I will keep the long hair on ears and do a little trim on face.


----------



## Luciledodd

I have Andis clipper that I used to groom my schnauzer, but no combs. Which ones to get. And how do you hold the clipper to keep the hair long? Do you put it flat down on the coat or stand it up--does that make sense? Can you trim the pads with the clipper? I always trimmed the schnauzers legs with sissors.


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> They're beautiful! I do think this is another "calendar photo!"


I agree!


----------



## good buddy

Beverly, Lucky you to get to have a private lesson! I guess that's really trial by fire to have the groomer do only half of each dog and then you were really put to the test to finish the job! Now chickening out allowed or your dog looks funny. It looks like each dog was done a little differently? Is that right? 

I don't quite get what you are saying about metal combs. Do you mean metal guide combs are bad? Are the plastic ones ok? Did you do some dogs with just scissors and some with clippers? They came out very nice. I'm a fan of the longer cut myself, but your shorter clips came out nice and even. How did you do them?

I have a force dryer.  I love it! It really does get them dry fast and mine is adjustable so I can turn the "force" way down when I want to. 

Now you ae making me want a Laube clipper too lol! I just got my Andis so I'll stay with it for now. Which Andis is the one you have?


----------



## good buddy

Oh and Duh...could you tell me which dog is which dog? I'm having a senior moment I guess. Cooper is your black and tan and Lily is your white? Oh I am embarassing myself now. So many new dogs I am loosing track of the ones I knew!


----------



## ls-indy

Laurasch said:


> Thanks Lynda, I will try that.
> 
> The videos all seem to show groomers just going in one direction - with the hair. One mentioned going against the hair if you want it shorter.
> 
> I asked my hair dresser about how she uses her clippers on people and she says she goes in all different directions. By coming at it from different directions she says she makes sure she gets it even, that it just wouldn't work without doing that.
> 
> With horses we cut against the direction of the hair.
> 
> So now I'm wondering, what do you dog groomers do???


Laura - I always go in the direction the hair grows (not against it....) but I go over the same area and "overlap" the "rows" to reduce the amount of stragglers that I need to trim....


----------



## BeverlyA

Lucile, using the longer combs is what will give you the longer cut. The groomer I was working with used the clipper on the legs then cleaned them up with a scissors to finish them. You can use a full size clipper to do the pads, but you can also buy trimmers pretty cheaply that make it much easier. I had one called Tid Bit and it came with 4 combs and I think it was 30$. 

Christy, how is anyone suppose to remember all the dogs!
Cooper is the black/white/tan , Emma is the black and white with the long coat, Winston is the Maltese and Lily is a Bichon/Schnauzer mix. 
Actually I had never met this groomer before and I had gotten her name from the girl that does my hair. She's been grooming dogs for 20 years and I just called her up one day and asked if she would be interested in helping me using my own equipment. 

The clipper I have is the Andis + AG and I have metal combs but I don't think they are necessarily better than the plastic. She just showed me how when the clipper vibrates a lot, the metal comb can break teeth off of the blade. 

We did do a different cut on each of the dogs, mainly so I could learn different things. 

I like the longer, shaggy look too, but Coopers hair just isn't good for that. I'm going to try and see what I can do. 

One thing we did that I had never done before was cut Lily's ear's way short so they are only as big as the leather. I'm not sure I like it, but it's different! 

This probably isn't a groomer I would choose to go to on a regular basis...she thought Emma was a Sh* tzu!!! :rant:

Beverly


----------



## graciesmum

The only blade that will break teeth under metal combs is a #40. #30 or #15 is what is generally recommended under the metal combs. They also glide through the hair much smoother than plastic combs. I started out with the plastic ones but once I tried the metal ones, I was sold! Now the plastic combs are collecting dust.


----------



## BeverlyA

Yes, she said I should have a 30, not the 10 that they sold me at the show where I bought the clippers and the comb set. I've used this set for a couple years and have never broke a tooth, but I sure don't cut that much.

She used one size comb on the bodies of Winston the Maltese and Cooper, then went up one size comb for their heads. She used a different size on each of them. She did constant fluffing with the slicker to keep the hair standing up.

I did really like the way she did the legs and feet, but then I couldn't do nearly as well when I got home. Of course the pictures show MY sides! (the dogs lefts)

She really likes metal combs too, but the laube has plastic combs and the way it vibrates, when she put my combs on, it sounded awful. 

If anyone reads this that has a Laube, where did you purchase it and how did you decide which model?

Beverly


----------



## ls-indy

Which force dryer did she recommend?


----------



## BeverlyA

She didn't recommend a specific brand of dryer, and in fact the only thing she did recommend a specific brand for was the clippers. Even with shampoo, she recommended a "good" coloidal oatmeal shampoo, diluted as directed, but no specific brands.
Oh, I guess she did recommend the Franks Universal Original slicker.

Beverly


----------



## DorothyS

I have also posted these pics in the Puppy Cut section. This is Rascal before and after my first attempt to cut his hair myself. He was more difficult than Pixie to do, as her hair is curlier and more forgiving of mistakes!


----------



## Laurasch

That last shot is absolutely _adorable_!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Laurasch said:


> That last shot is absolutely _adorable_!


Yes, it is!! Love it when they stand on their little hind legs and reach their paws up at you! Well, fanny shots are cute too!


----------



## nathanp

Darlah and I did a small *non professional *grooming video. She did the work. I held the camera. 
http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/all-about-our-dogs-boarders/ or when that is no longer the top slot 
- visit http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/all-about-our-dogs-boarders/2010/4/28/havanese-grooming-video.html 
Yes, it's a home video lacking professional glitz but this is one method Darlah uses. She uses many others and would be inclined to do more specific ones if it will help such as various ways to do the top knots or more ways to deal with mats, wrapping facial hair etc.
Yes, we have a spelling mistake in this video but are we inclined to do it over again? No - heh Okay, maybe we should but..between the redo, resave and re-upload and then correcting the links..well&#8230; 
It's free and just a way to give back and glean what you can.
This started out as a project to help our puppy owners and Darlah will be continuing down that road so our owners can enjoy vs. struggling with the 'how do I deal with THAT!'
If you want to rant - tell me all sorts of things wrong or what I missed, please post in http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/discuss-it/post/1085921 or right here. We'll see it and respond.
I plan to include a link to the video from within the next issue of our new Havanese magazine. By the way, the subject on the table is our Treasure,
CH ROCKHURT TREASURES TALEMAKER. She's going on two years old.
Thank you.
Darlah and Nathan Potechin
www.havanesebreed.com 
www.talemakerhavanese.com 
In-home boarding, daycare and breeding Havanese in the Toronto area.
We bring you quality Havanese with whom lifetime tales are made


----------



## good buddy

nathanp said:


> Darlah and I did a small *non professional *grooming video. She did the work. I held the camera.


Thank you for sharing this! I don't care if it's long at all! I enjoy seeing others grooming and taking notes of how someone else is doing things. Treasure doesn't seem to need as much shampooing on her legs and feet as my boys do. I always shampoo the feet twice and work up a bit of a lather on those feet because I can see the dirty water going down the drain as I do them.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you Nathan and Darlah! Like Christy, I enjoy seeing how others do things to see if it might be better/easier than what I've been doing. 

You say to put cotton in the ears before bathing. I've tried repeatedly to do this w/Tori but, as soon as she shakes her head out they come. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> You say to put cotton in the ears before bathing. I've tried repeatedly to do this w/Tori but, as soon as she shakes her head out they come. What am I doing wrong?


Aha, Like you I tried but they either get shaken out or soak up water. I finally gave up trying and am just careful around the ears and then use a liquid after the bath to clean and dry the ear canal. I'd love to hear how you do that too!

P.S. I love how you did it all in about a half hour! Rufus takes 45 min. and Marley is an hour to bathe and dry for me!


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> Aha, Like you I tried but they either get shaken out or soak up water. I finally gave up trying and am just careful around the ears and then use a liquid after the bath to clean and dry the ear canal. I'd love to hear how you do that too!


Christy, that's exactly what I do. Unfortunately, Tori has gotten 2 ear infections which I know have been caused by not keeping/getting her ears dry enough


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Christy, that's exactly what I do. Unfortunately, Tori has gotten 2 ear infections which I know have been caused by not keeping/getting her ears dry enough


Have you ever tried The Blue Power Ear Treatment? http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/BL UE.HTM

I haven't used this particular one, but the ear cleaner I have has the same ingredients and I haven't ever had to see the vet for ear infections.


----------



## Leslie

I've heard of it but, haven't ever used it. Maybe that's what I should get once the stuff from the vet is gone. Thanks!


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> I've heard of it but, haven't ever used it. Maybe that's what I should get once the stuff from the vet is gone. Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Paige

I have used the blue powder and have some made up right now. Preston is prone to yeast ear infections and Axl at the age of 12 started getting them. I feel both of theirs were caused from chicken. However, the blue powder works better than anything the vet has ever given me. I always put a ear cleaner in the ear after bathing.


----------



## Laurasch

I couldn't keep the cotton in either so followed the advice of my breeder and got "Swimmer's Ear Astringent" by Vet Solutions. It's an 'antiseptic drying gel and deodorant'. 

Neither of mine have ever gotten an infection and their ears seem quite clean. I don't clean them other than to comb out a bit of white stuff that one gets. 

Does anyone know if there's any downside to using this stuff every week (after their bath)? (I ask because although it seems to work well, my breeder's advice has sometimes been more about convenience than perhaps the best thing to do.)


----------



## Leslie

Paige said:


> I have used the blue powder and have some made up right now. Preston is prone to yeast ear infections and Axl at the age of 12 started getting them. I feel both of theirs were caused from chicken. However, the blue powder works better than anything the vet has ever given me. I always put a ear cleaner in the ear after bathing.


Do you only use the Blue Power when they have an active ear infection or do you use it on a regular basis? What ear cleaner do you use for them?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great video! I have to check out your dryer again....I end up holding the dryer while trying to dry Dexter with my fingers....I love your method with the brushing during the dry so much better!

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## talemaker_havanese

*Talemaker Grooming Video*



good buddy said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I don't care if it's long at all! I enjoy seeing others grooming and taking notes of how someone else is doing things. Treasure doesn't seem to need as much shampooing on her legs and feet as my boys do. I always shampoo the feet twice and work up a bit of a lather on those feet because I can see the dirty water going down the drain as I do them.


Treasure's feet doesn't need twice washing as I tend to use Show Sheen on them and it protects the dirt from settling in. I only use it when the feet are clean. If I used it when it was dirty, it would trap the dirt in and cause breakage and mats. YOU CAN OVERUSE SHOW SHEEN and I have so only when the coat is CLEAN - freshly bathed.

I used to wash the feet with whitening shampoo twice and even have them stand in a shampooed base water but it's not necessary any longer for me and yes my dogs do muck it up and walk city streets etc.

I do at times wash twice, once with a brightener and another time with a reconstructionist shampoo if warranted but each coat is different. Treasure's is naturally silky and I can't wait to see what she produces.

Now I have different coats in our dogs. Maybe, if I find the energy, I will do them as well. Shoshi, who is a pet and has a profuse cottony type coat and used to mat on touch is now managable. It took me a LONG time to achieve that. She now feels silkier and rarely matts. The quality of the mositurizing in the shampoo/conditioner, the Show Sheen and the diligent combing after brushing of all layers helps her stay knot free and feel wonderful. I also use a protecting coat oil - a half of a capful to the water that keeps thar cottony coat feeling moist.

Get this, her facial hair is greasy so I have to put a clarifier in the facial hair only and finish it with a light rinse. The rest of her body gets a different treatment.

The key is to figure out your dog's hair type but finishing it by closing the cuticle keeps it cleaner longer.

Another coat I am dealing with in my crew is a curly, full but dry coat. She is dry as she had pups and damage was great as she was a mom who just let them crawl and chew and as a small one, the coat was robbed of its necessary nutrients. It happens so we are playing recovery on hers. One would think heavy conditioners are the way to go but that's not necessarily true.

I recently had a boarder here where the owner said I never saw her so silky and full. I used Pure Paws, Show Sheen and blow dried in various directions up and back to gain fullnesss and I brush the entire time of drying. One would think that you damage brushing wet hair but you create less damage in the long run as you keep knots at bay. It's a trade off, I suppose.

Then when you figure it all out, wash and use something entirely different and then go back to what you know works the next shampoo. It's similar to what a clarifying shampoo does.

PS: I hate grooming. It kills my arm but I love how the dogs feel and how they feel after it is done. It's as if they appreciate being cuddly soft as they know you are more apt to cuddle up with a dog that feels wonderful longterm than one that doesn't perhaps.


----------



## leena365

I have yet to learn how to groom my dogs myself. I am so afraid of cutting their nails too short. I am also afraid the hair cut I give them will look awful. I do have clippers that I bought from COSTCO when my son wanted the shaved look in the summer, I said why go for a hair cut when I can do it at home. I am just a little leary about doing it to my pups.


----------



## brugmansia

I've been doing my own grooming since we got Dickson about 1.5 years ago. I used to take Luna to the groomer's but wasn't happy with how he cut Luna's butt the past couple of times he did her. I can't complain, because they never charged me - I would just pay the groomer his tip. It was at her doggy daycare place and they loved her so. With two dogs though, I probably would get charged and I just don't have the money to pay the full price. I'm also hesitant to take Dickson to a groomer because he's never been to one. He just knows me. I'm getting more comfortable cutting their nails, although Dickson has those black nails! I keep them in a long coat, but love to be able to see their eyes. I have the book From Nose to Tail, which has helped me a lot, but I still need to see something visually. I am waiting for a couple of grooming videos to come (hopefully) today. 

I watched your video Talamaker and it was nice to see that I was using the some of the same techniques as you. I guess with me having long hair, I just instinctively knew to just wash and rinse the dog's hair without tangling it, such as I do mine, and then squeeze out the water. Then I dry with the towels as you do, although I've never heard of the second towel you use. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## good buddy

*Thank you Darlah and Nathan!*

SHAM WOW! The shammies idea is WONDERFUL! I didn't find a SHAMWOW, mine is a knock off called "The Absorber" and came in purple but WOW! What a time saver! I found it in the car section of Walmart and used it to pull water out of the coat after the bath and it works great-way better than a towel! After getting tons of water off them I wrung it out and stood them on it while I dried them and they dried much faster! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> SHAM WOW! The shammies idea is WONDERFUL! I didn't find a SHAMWOW, mine is a knock off called "The Absorber" and came in purple but WOW! What a time saver! I found it in the car section of Walmart and used it to pull water out of the coat after the bath and it works great-way better than a towel! After getting tons of water off them I wrung it out and stood them on it while I dried them and they dried much faster! :whoo:


I just saw them at Walgreens and almost bought one :Cry: Hope they still have some tomorrow


----------



## Pixiesmom

They have them at Ross also. A big box for $4.99.
I love that place-a junk heaven.


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> I just saw them at Walgreens and almost bought one :Cry: Hope they still have some tomorrow


Go get one! The one I have is 27" x 17" and a good size. These are great for extracting all that excess water off the dog. They are washable too!


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> SHAM WOW! The shammies idea is WONDERFUL! I didn't find a SHAMWOW, mine is a knock off called "The Absorber" and came in purple but WOW! What a time saver! I found it in the car section of Walmart and used it to pull water out of the coat after the bath and it works great-way better than a towel! After getting tons of water off them I wrung it out and stood them on it while I dried them and they dried much faster! :whoo:


I LOVE my Shamwows, both for bathing Kodi and for getting the worst of the water out of his coat when he comes in from outside when it's raining or dewy/


----------



## nathanp

*Shammies*

I'm sure we weren't the first to figure out the amazing absorbing qualities of those towels regardless of the name they use. We tend to use them to absorb excess water as well as simply placing them on the grooming table so that as the dog is just standing on them it is sucking the water off their hair. 
Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com
www.havanesebreed.com


----------



## Scooter's Family

I guess I'll have to get some Sham Wow's! My son works at Rite-Aid and they have an "As Seen On TV" section so maybe they have them there, I'm going to ask him to look.

I've been trying to do my own grooming but don't always do well. I took all 3 to the groomer yesterday, $50 each but worth it! I realized I only take them about twice a year and I do my best in between. I figure if I can keep it to two visits a year that's pretty good!

The groomer commented on what good shape their coats were in and I told her I try to brush them every day. She said I'm her only client who brings their dogs in like that. What's with people? Do they not take care of their dogs???


----------



## irnfit

I just bought a Dish Drying Mat at BB&B. Not for drying dishes, but to absorb the extra water when I water my orchids. I think I should check into the ShamWow's too. They might work better. I don't want to use paper towels anymore - too expensive and not good for the environment.


----------



## Luciledodd

I had a minature horse and got a gallon of Show Sheen. Is that the same thing that she was using on Treasure. Mine has directions for brushing a horse. But the label just says Show Sheen.


----------



## good buddy

I need to look up this Show Sheen stuff. Rufus was nice and white until I walked him yesterday and then his paws were nasty grey.


----------



## SMARTY

The Show Sheen by Absorbine is probably the same stuff. I have it for the horses’ manes and tails. I did use it on Smarty once and it did a great job. But she left really slick spots on my hardwood floors. The label does not say it has silicone but I bet it does.


----------



## Luciledodd

When I got Rosie, I asked about this product and was told not to use because it might have silicone. I e-mailed the company and asked and they told me it was proprietary info. But after watching the video I took Rosie back outside and sprayed it on her and Low and behold the knots came right out. Why do we care if we get a little breakage of the coat if they are not show dogs. and Treasure sure had a beautiful coat.


----------



## good buddy

Luciledodd said:


> Why do we care if we get a little breakage of the coat if they are not show dogs. and Treasure sure had a beautiful coat.


I care. :redface: I thought long and hard before deciding on a Havanese. I love the personality, but I also LOVE the look. I don't put a bag over their head or anything when they have bed head or need a bath, but I love it when they look good and other people notice.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Off to Walmart, I go....., I need to start a list! I am using at least 4 towels with bathing, I will try anything to get the boys drier faster. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Off to Walmart, I go....., I need to start a list! I am using at least 4 towels with bathing, I will try anything to get the boys drier faster. Thanks for the tip!


I was too! I even tried the microfiber? towell and I didn't see much difference. I love the SHAMWOW!


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> I care. :redface: I thought long and hard before deciding on a Havanese. I love the personality, but I also LOVE the look. I don't put a bag over their head or anything when they have bed head or need a bath, but I love it when they look good and other people notice.


Since, being a horse person, I have plenty of Show Sheen around, I decided to try it once on Kodi after seeing the video of grooming Treasure. I'm sure it depends on the dog's coat type, but I didn't find that it has kept knots from forming in Koid's coat since then. If anything, he's had more small knots than usual. (though it's hard to tell since he's blowing coat, and the amount of knotting does vary from day to day anyway) I may try it one more time, just putting it on his feet, to see if it keeps them a little cleaner, but so far I haven't seen anything that would make me want to make it part of our regular grooming routine.

As far as using it to get knots out is concerned... Maybe... It doesn't feel much different than CC Ice on Ice, and it's a lot less expensive. But I find that corn starch works better than either one for knot removal!


----------



## Leslie

What is the reason for using Show Sheen? Shine? Manageability? Detangling? Conditioning? Dematting? Or???


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> What is the reason for using Show Sheen? Shine? Manageability? Detangling? Conditioning? Dematting? Or???


For me, I had asked why Treasure's feet were so much cleaner and was told,

"Treasure's feet doesn't need twice washing as I tend to use Show Sheen on them and it protects the dirt from settling in. I only use it when the feet are clean. If I used it when it was dirty, it would trap the dirt in and cause breakage and mats. YOU CAN OVERUSE SHOW SHEEN and I have so only when the coat is CLEAN - freshly bathed.

I used to wash the feet with whitening shampoo twice and even have them stand in a shampooed base water but it's not necessary any longer for me and yes my dogs do muck it up and walk city streets etc."

It gets to be a bummer to have a freshly washed Rufus with nice white feet and after only one walk his feet are dirty grey.

I don't knw anything else about Show Sheen. So I'm not sure what it's supposed to do?


----------



## krandall

On a horse, it's for shine, manageability and detangling, as well as to keep dirt from setting in the coat. I would assume the same would be the goals when using it on a dog. CC's Ice on Ice, which I am sure is a similar formula, is also used to remove mats, and I know some people think it works well for that. For Kodi's coat type, corn starch works much better on mats.


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> For me, I had asked why Treasure's feet were so much cleaner and was told,
> 
> "Treasure's feet doesn't need twice washing as I tend to use Show Sheen on them and it protects the dirt from settling in. I only use it when the feet are clean. If I used it when it was dirty, it would trap the dirt in and cause breakage and mats. YOU CAN OVERUSE SHOW SHEEN and I have so only when the coat is CLEAN - freshly bathed.
> 
> I used to wash the feet with whitening shampoo twice and even have them stand in a shampooed base water but it's not necessary any longer for me and yes my dogs do muck it up and walk city streets etc."
> 
> It gets to be a bummer to have a freshly washed Rufus with nice white feet and after only one walk his feet are dirty grey.
> 
> I don't knw anything else about Show Sheen. So I'm not sure what it's supposed to do?


That's what I may try again on Kodi. It definitely works on the white socks of horses, and on the tails and bodies of white horses. Because many horses are in smallish stalls over night, it is very common for them to end up lying down on their manure. The stains can be REALLY hard to get out of white hair. If the areas have been coated with Show Sheen right after bathing (I do it while they are still wet) stains tend to brush right off. (at least for a while)

When applied to a wet tail and allowed to dry, tangles just fall right out. I have also heard some people say that Show Sheen can be drying and cause breakage on a horse's tail. However, I have used Show Sheen regularly on every horse I've owned for over 35 years. I've had to bang most of my horses' tails to keep them from dragging on the ground, so I don't think it is a big issue if the horse is fed well and his coat is otherwise well-maintained. Maybe the same is true for Havanese. But , of course, a horse's tail is MUCH stiffer hair than a Havanese coat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

There goes the budget again! I've got to try some of this stuff! Especially for the legs!


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie went out this morning and got wet and muddy again. I let her dry and then brushed the legs and no discoloration from the dirt--a good thing. As to the silicone, I use a pretty expensive face cream that is silicone based. So far after several year, my face hasn't dried out nor broke off...yes I am being funny...but it feels like silk. Now we won't talk about the wrinkles.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter*

I did a little trim on Dexter yesterday, it was long over due. I just did the bangs and muzzle.

Dexter has a white patch of hair on the top of his head and some of the white hairs tend to grow out very sparely onto the top of the black hair that I just have to trim back.

Anyway...I did it. The first picture you can see the white hair stranglers and the other pictures, they are gone.


----------



## gabdyl

Had a grooming session last night. I read a tip online somewhere that helped me tremendously. I diluted the shampoo with water and slowly poured it on Peanut and pushed it in a downward motion. No circular washing. I think I did that twice. Did the same with the conditioner once. 

I think the type of water we have here wasn't getting all the residue out, so that may have been part of the reason I would brush and comb through and then fight through it again a second time after the bathing session. This time wasn't like that. Also the clippers seemed to go through his hair easier. Pheww! 

One other thing ~ the thinning shears from Petco are terrible! I am going to pick some up from Sally's. hopefully those work better. Overall a great grooming session.


----------



## krandall

I got a good tip from a friend who is a groomer the other day... If you trim the hair beside your pup's eyes, use thinning shears to do it. It takes a bit longer than using regular scissors, but ends up looking much more natural!


----------



## DorothyS

I love the expression on Dexter's face after trimming - so sweet!


----------



## ls-indy

krandall said:


> I got a good tip from a friend who is a groomer the other day... If you trim the hair beside your pup's eyes, use thinning shears to do it. It takes a bit longer than using regular scissors, but ends up looking much more natural!


That is the way Jodi Murphy does it on her Havanese grooming DVD.....


----------



## good buddy

I just ordered my Jodi Murphy Havanese Grooming video! I hope it comes quick, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie said:


> What is the reason for using Show Sheen? Shine? Manageability? Detangling? Conditioning? Dematting? Or???


All of the above on horses. It will rub off on leave very slick surfaces on floors or furniture. If you use it on your dogs be careful I almost fell in my home with leather sole shoes and so did a guest.


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> All of the above on horses. It will rub off on leave very slick surfaces on floors or furniture. If you use it on your dogs be careful I almost fell in my home with leather sole shoes and so did a guest.


Which is why, (for those of you without horses) when using it on horses, you never EVER put it where the saddle goes.

As far as my experiment on Kodi, though, I have to say that I haven't noticed it rubbing off on the floor or making the floor slippery. But I did it the way I do on the horses... put it on him while he was wet from his bath, and brushed it through as I was drying him. It also just so happened that I bathed him shortly before bed time, and he went straight into his ex-pen for the night right afterwards. So he was TOTALLY dry before touching the floor with Show Sheen on him.

Oh and if any of you decide you like it and want to use it regularly, There is another brand, Lazer Sheen, which is a concentrate, and costs a fraction of what Show Sheen costs and works just as well. You just have to mix it with water before using it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I use small thinning scissors from Sally's....I do trim between the eyes. I do not like the fluff that occurs if you don't trim.

I love Dexter's eyes too. They are so soulful. Dexter got a bath today. The bathing took longer than usual...it seems just before our bathing session, Dexter stepped in some pine sap. So, I will be working on this stuff this afternoon. 

I use the same stroking down in the direction of the hair while Dexter is being bathed, so not to create circular movements. I do not need anymore tangles. 

I dried Dexter about 70-80% today and Dexter air dried the rest. Works for me!


----------



## Rita Nelson

How do I get Tucker's long coat to look nice and sleek rather than looking like an exploding furball? His coat is very thick so he looks like he's twice the size he really is. Is there hope for "sleek?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I would really like to know this answer before June or July too....if not, the fluff ball is getting a trim!

It has got to do something with a conditioner or spray with drying......right? So, what is the secret? Give it up.....please................I need to know what will make the fluff lay down.


----------



## Evye's Mom

HavaneseSoon said:


> I would really like to know this answer before June or July too....if not, the fluff ball is getting a trim!
> 
> It has got to do something with a conditioner or spray with drying......right? So, what is the secret? Give it up.....please................I need to know what will make the fluff lay down.


I would say LENGTH is what makes their coats lay down. But, I have 2 entirely different coats. Evye looks like a big poof ball right after being fluff dried and she looks 3 times the size she is waddling along and strutting her stuff. It "deflates" in a couple of days. BUT, you have to love what you look at every day. If Dexter's coat doesn't bring a smile to you every time you look at him and his shorter coat did, go with what makes you happy and the look you like.


----------



## Sheri

Nicely put, Sharlene.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> I would really like to know this answer before June or July too....if not, the fluff ball is getting a trim!
> 
> It has got to do something with a conditioner or spray with drying......right? So, what is the secret? Give it up.....please................I need to know what will make the fluff lay down.


Some of it is from length and weight. It will also lie nicer when it is fully blow dried and pulled straight while drying. Of course it also helps when the dog has THAT kind of coat rather than fluffy too.


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> I just ordered my Jodi Murphy Havanese Grooming video! I hope it comes quick, I can't wait to see it!


I ordered mine last week :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> I ordered mine last week :biggrin1:


:whoo:


----------



## ls-indy

*Beau's Summer Clipping...*

Beau got a bath and a clipping today! He shares parents with LeeAnn's Monte, but just turned one year old 4-25-10. He is a litter mate of Megan's Gage. Beau's a good boy - but got a little restless towards the end. I still have a bit of trimming to do, but thought I better snap a pic right away because we have rain in the forecast and her won't be this clean for long! I also gave Beau his own posting because I haven't posted a pic of him since last summer when he was a very little guy!


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> Some of it is from length and weight. It will also lie nicer when it is fully blow dried and pulled straight while drying. Of course it also helps when the dog has THAT kind of coat rather than fluffy too.


I think a lot of it has to do with the kind of coat the dog has naturally. Kodi's coat is naturally silky, with a slight wave to it. It doesn't poof up much even if he is blow dried. The photo in my signature is what he looks like most of the time. (well, except for when he's wet and muddy) But I've seen a lot of Havs, even at the shows, who seem to have much more "poofy", cottony coats. I think there's a lot of variation.


----------



## ls-indy

*Daisy & Beau*

I managed to get Daisy groomed today. Beau was done yesterday.... I've been using Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handlers Conditioner. I've been getting pretty good results with this combo. Both were clipper cut and then evened up with scissors. I bought some Kenshii scissors at a dog show and this is the first I've used them. (The bichon frise nationals were in Indianapolis last week...) Now I'm starting to yearn for a force dryer instead of using my human one. Had to share since I hardly ever get them BOTH clean at the same time to post on the "Do It Yourself Grooming". Daisy looks fed up with the day's activities.....


----------



## good buddy

You do such a nice job! Daisy looks just as nice as Beau.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They both look great Lynda.


----------



## ls-indy

Thank you, Christy and Ann. It soooo much easier than I thought it would be. Jodi Murphy's DVDs gave me the confidence to jump in there and start clipping them. Daisy's beard is a bit too short this time. She is more squirmy than Beau. It's hair and will grow back...and they don't know if they look good or not!


----------



## SMARTY

Wow, Lynda, you are good. Daisy and Beau look great.


----------



## good buddy

It's time to get the boys bathed and groomed up again but I'd love to see the Jodi Murphy video first.  I ordered mine on Monday. Does anyone remember how long yours took to arrive? :juggle:


----------



## Trish

I too recently bought the Jodi Murphy tapes and it took about 8-10 days to arrive. I stopped whatever I was doing to watch it and was so very impressed with the detail she showed you. I purchased the free DVD plus the cost of shipping on the bathing/shampooing and was blown away with her technique...how important that bath is!! I have never blown dry my two Neezers Hap and Luc, but when they get their bath next week I am going to try her suggestions. I blew dry Ricky who is my foster pup and he was very experience with blow drying technique from previous professional grooming at his Foster MOM's home and he was perfect to do for his first time with me. What a difference his coat is...he has a beautiful silky coat even when he is air dryed and combed/brushed, but now it is somewhat straighter with a blown out poof (makes him look a bit bigger but very handsome!!). I have begun using Plum Silky and I am sold!! LOVE IT!!!!!! I have an Oster table dryer which blows their coat dry fairly quickly wthout too much heat. I would love to be able to scissor them at the end like Jodi does...practice practice practice!! I learned alot from her and I will be playing the CD over again next week before Hap and Luc get into the tub with me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice Job!


----------



## DorothyS

Lynda, Daisy and Beau look fantastic! I think you did a great job.


----------



## Leslie

Just wanted to share w/you all that I bathed Tori today using some samples of CC Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner I was given. All I can say is *don't waste your $$* :nono: Her coat came out very dry and brittle/crisp feeling, even her silky ears and tail don't feel very soft


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

They look great! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Just wanted to share w/you all that I bathed Tori today using some samples of CC Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner I was given. All I can say is *don't waste your $$* :nono: Her coat came out very dry and brittle/crisp feeling, even her silky ears and tail don't feel very soft


Thanks for letting us know. What a bummer for you to have her all washed and dried only to have her coat come out dry. :faint:


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie said:


> Just wanted to share w/you all that I bathed Tori today using some samples of CC Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner I was given. All I can say is *don't waste your $$* :nono: Her coat came out very dry and brittle/crisp feeling, even her silky ears and tail don't feel very soft


Thanks, Leslie. I would get mad if I had bath day and hated the results. So we'll give you a :grouphug: Just be glad it is one Hav not 2 or more.


----------



## lfung5

They look great! What size clipper comb did you use?


----------



## ls-indy

lfung5 said:


> They look great! What size clipper comb did you use?


Linda - If the question is about Daisy & Beau - I use a 3/4" comb on their bodies, 1/2" comb on legs, but and tummy, and a #10 blade with no comb for the "sanitary trim" and the bottoms of their feet. I clip in the direction the hair lays. I use scissors and thinners to blend the areas where I change comb sizes. I'm still working on how to do the muzzle and how to shape the ears - and the length of the ears in relation to their faces and bodies... Guess its a constant work in progress. 
:tea:


----------



## krandall

I thought I'd post a tip here that worked really well for us today. As you know, Kodi LOVES the great outdoors, and can get REALLY messy. We went to a local state park today where he got coated with mud and then picked up TONES of plant material, including a lot of those stringy oak blooms that stick in their coats. I wasn't sure HOW I was going to get all that stuff out of his coat.

I put him in the sink and filled it up to is sides with warm water and Coat Handler, and then UNDER THE WATER, with his coat floating, combed out all the debris. It's amazing how much stuff came out of his coat, but it came out easily! Then I just washed him normally after all the junk was out.

Hope this helps someone else who wants to keep their Hav in coat, but still allow them to be an active, outdoor adventurer!


----------



## irnfit

Lynda, I saw a video on YouTube and one of the questions was how to cut the ears. The groomer said to measure the ear by pulling it to the nose and then trim the hair. The did it on a Bichon, but they're pretty close.


----------



## irnfit

Well, I thought I would be giving my two new haircuts this week. But, my cat got sick and the vet bill was $575.00. So, Kodi and Shelby got a reprieve.


----------



## ls-indy

irnfit said:


> Lynda, I saw a video on YouTube and one of the questions was how to cut the ears. The groomer said to measure the ear by pulling it to the nose and then trim the hair. The did it on a Bichon, but they're pretty close.


Thanks, Michelle. I'll give it a try!


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> Lynda, I saw a video on YouTube and one of the questions was how to cut the ears. The groomer said to measure the ear by pulling it to the nose and then trim the hair. The did it on a Bichon, but they're pretty close.


Do you have a link to the video??


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> Well, I thought I would be giving my two new haircuts this week. But, my cat got sick and the vet bill was $575.00. So, Kodi and Shelby got a reprieve.


Sorry about your cat and your wallet! I hope the cat is doing ok now. No new grooming supplies for you though. Bummer.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I wanted and intended to keep 13 month old Mojo in full coat, and we even made it past the coat blowing stage so the bad matting was over....but we developed the worst tick problem I have ever seen in 17 years of dog ownership and because I've had to comb painstakingly through his coat twice a day for two weeks I finally caved in and decided he needed a puppy cut to make tick hunting easier for both of us.

Thinking that "she who does her own puppy cut with zero experience has a fool for a groomer", I nevertheless plunged in with drug store shears...I was certain less than a quarter of the way through it that I'd simply have to quit and call the mobile groomer, but I pushed on and two hours later (Mojo was the calmest he's ever been through any grooming, he was just a champ and made it so easy) here is what I achieved. I don't know how, but somehow it came out quite well.

Before:









And after:

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Still, as the vet said about the idea of cutting the full coat, it's a shame! I miss the look, but maybe we'll grow it out again some day. On the other hand, it takes me less than half the time to brush and comb now, and he does look pretty cute.


----------



## ls-indy

Mojo looks really cute! You did a wonderful job. I think the long coated havies are beautiful, but I love how quick and easy it is to care for Daisy and Beau with their short coats - and they are happier too. I can't imagine trying to comb through a full coat twice daily for ticks. I'd be scared I'd miss one since they cause diseases....

Mojo looks like he smiling in the bottom photo! So Cute!!


----------



## Kathie

You did a great job and he looks so good - even HE is smiling!! Love his eyes, too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Mojo has the most penetrating eyes and he is smiling with his whole face! Sounds like he was an awesomely well-behaved boy for his haircut. It really does look great! If we ever have a tick problem here, there is no way I would keep Augie in a full coat.


----------



## irnfit

Mojo looks great. You did a terrific job. What clippers did you use. My DH has a Wahl clipper, but I don't know if they are the right size combs to use.

The cat is much better. She had a severe allergic reaction to flea bites and developed allergic dermatitis. She had a fever and she is a little anemic. All from those darn fleas. They gave her a flea bath, a medicated bath and gave her antibiotics. She is much better today. Just to let you know, she is an indoor cat, but my other two cats are indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

irnfit said:


> Mojo looks great. You did a terrific job. What clippers did you use. My DH has a Wahl clipper, but I don't know if they are the right size combs to use.


No clipper, just my comb and drug store grooming scissors, what they sell for men to do beards and mustaches. I'll get better shears for next time though. I still have no idea how it came out so well...a higher power must have been guiding me!

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Leslie

Mojo looks wonderful! You did a great job :clap2: Just think how great he'll look when you get "real" tools  You're a natural!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great job on Mojo! Grooming is so much easier with a shorter style. I am very tempted!


----------



## DorothyS

Mojo looks terrific! I, too, thought I could keep my two Havs in full coat, but now that they are shorter, it is so much easier to brush and groom. Actually, Pixie's coat is a little bit too long - I was afraid to take too much off the first time. So next time I'm going to go a bit shorter for her. Her hair grows so fast!


----------



## SMARTY

Congratulations, Mojo looks great, you did a terrific job.


----------



## good buddy

Whoo! My Jodi Murphy video finally came! I watched it once already and am watching it again! Now that I have the video I'm wanting that comb she uses and some thinning/blending?? shears!! :wof: What is the difference between thinners and blenders?



ls-indy said:


> I managed to get Daisy groomed today. Beau was done yesterday.... I've been using Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handlers Conditioner. I've been getting pretty good results with this combo. Both were clipper cut and then evened up with scissors. I bought some Kenshii scissors at a dog show and this is the first I've used them. (The bichon frise nationals were in Indianapolis last week...) Now I'm starting to yearn for a force dryer instead of using my human one. Had to share since I hardly ever get them BOTH clean at the same time to post on the "Do It Yourself Grooming". Daisy looks fed up with the day's activities.....


Lynda, which of the Kenshii's did you get? I was looking at the Scorpion thinning shears.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Not sure....I always wondered about that too when I watched a few of her videos. I am thinking she uses the word blenders in place of thinners.....I could be wrong though... 

I am jealous you have the Havanese grooming video! I am holding off as long as possible! If I get the video, I may want to trim down Dexter.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Not sure....I always wondered about that too when I watched a few of her videos. I am thinking she uses the word blenders in place of thinners.....I could be wrong though...
> 
> I am jealous you have the Havanese grooming video! I am holding off as long as possible! If I get the video, I may want to trim down Dexter.


Girl you already want to trim him down lol! Every thread you go on you mention how you are barely hanging on heehee! I KNOW you will cut him soon, you've already messed with his face and his armpits and what else ??? :boink:

The video is great. Jodi makes it looks so easy! I can only guess that the blending or thinning thing is about how you use them. If you use them on the tips of the hair you seem to be blending...


----------



## mintchip

*Mojo is adorable!!!!*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

good buddy said:


> Girl you already want to trim him down lol! Every thread you go on you mention how you are barely hanging on heehee! I KNOW you will cut him soon, you've already messed with his face and his armpits and what else ??? :boink:
> 
> The video is great. Jodi makes it looks so easy! I can only guess that the blending or thinning thing is about how you use them. If you use them on the tips of the hair you seem to be blending...


:redface: I can't help it! My goal is June, then it is day to day. Grooming is getting easier though because the matting is gone.

:focus:


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> :redface: I can't help it! *My goal is June, then it is day to day.* Grooming is getting easier though because the matting is gone.
> 
> :focus:


Why?


----------



## ls-indy

good buddy said:


> Whoo! My Jodi Murphy video finally came! I watched it once already and am watching it again! Now that I have the video I'm wanting that comb she uses and some thinning/blending?? shears!! :wof: What is the difference between thinners and blenders?
> 
> Lynda, which of the Kenshii's did you get? I was looking at the Scorpion thinning shears.


I got the Kenchii Scorpions - both the straight and the curved shears - in 8" length. I love the curved blades! Jodi recommended the *Shapers* as a thinning shear for Daisy and Beau. I copied my e-mail to Jodi and her reply below..... She is very friendly and has taken the time to answer several e-mails answering questions that I've had. If you're not sure - send her an e-mail. I ended up buying the Shaper and her COMB which it totally AWESOME. Lately its the only comb I'm using on my fur-kids. It's totally worth the money - it's only $12.99 and I think it's worth 4 times that! Jodi's website explains the difference between her FOUR different kinds of thinning shears (ie the number of teeth per inch...) The different thinners are for different breed's different types of coats. Here's my email to Jodi:

"_Jodi - Thanks so much for taking the time to respond to my questions. I have a birthday coming up and plan to order your comb and probably the Blenders. Daisy has a "cottony" texture coat. Thinner coat, but mats easily and is best kept trimmed pretty short. She needs to be combed out daily. Beau has more of a "wash and wear" coat. It is thicker, but not prone too matting. He can got 2 weeks and not mat. Do you think the Blenders would be best from this description?

Thanks, Lynda

PS - I can't believe your so thoughtful!_"

"Hi Lynda,

Actually I'm thinking for you to *go with the Shapers instead*. They would be best for those two coat types. They are beautiful shears, you will love them.

Thanks!!

Jodi"


----------



## ls-indy

Christy - You're right - Jodi's DVD does make it looks so easy. As I've said before, it really IS very easy. I had built the idea of "clipping and total grooming" into this huge, big deal in my mind and was afraid to try. Watching the DVD gave me the confidence to plug in the clipper and JUST DO IT! #10 blade for sanitary clipping and paws, switch to #40 blade and snap of 3/4" comb for most of the body, switch to 1/2" comb around butt and down legs, even up with curved and straight shears, then take the Shapers and blend the ends and I'm done. I'm getting much faster every time I do them.... and saving hundreds of dollars!


----------



## mintchip

Where did you buy the Shapers? From Jodi?


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> Christy - You're right - Jodi's DVD does make it looks so easy. As I've said before, it really IS very easy. I had built the idea of "clipping and total grooming" into this huge, big deal in my mind and was afraid to try. Watching the DVD gave me the confidence to plug in the clipper and JUST DO IT! #10 blade for sanitary clipping and paws, switch to #40 blade and snap of 3/4" comb for most of the body, switch to 1/2" comb around butt and down legs, even up with curved and straight shears, then take the Shapers and blend the ends and I'm done. I'm getting much faster every time I do them.... and saving hundreds of dollars!


Thank you for you input! I have curved shears--Dubl Ducks and love them! After watching the video, I can see where I would love to get a pair of blending shears and am looking at the Kenshii Scorpian ones or maybe Geib. I don't think I can stretch so far as the ones she has at 175.00 though! :wof: I like the comb she's using. It looks like it really lifts the coat well and since I cut the boys really long, I need to lift the coat to tips the ends. How long is her comb? That sucker looks like it a foot long!


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> Where did you buy the Shapers? From Jodi?


Sally, Did you get the video yet? She does the dog just like your groomer does your boys! You could do all your grooming yourself and save yourself the money.

I love how she tells the viewer do NOT cut those hairs under the eyes! And how she also says the most important part of the cut is to frame the face! Very true!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have been setting goals to see how long I can last to get over the hump of wanting to clip Dexter. 

As for June....because it is getting HOT! 

I have been looking a lot at Dexter lately and I am liking his coat on him. He is really looking cute! 

But.....Having said that......I just ordered the Jodi Murphy's Havanese groom DVD, so let's see if I can still last after watching the DVD.


----------



## ls-indy

mintchip said:


> Where did you buy the Shapers? From Jodi?


Yes, I bought the SHAPERS from Jodi - and her comb....


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> Yes, I bought the SHAPERS from Jodi - and her comb....


I just ordered the comb. I'll pick out some less expensive blenders though.


----------



## ls-indy

good buddy said:


> Thank you for you input! I have curved shears--Dubl Ducks and love them! After watching the video, I can see where I would love to get a pair of blending shears and am looking at the Kenshii Scorpian ones or maybe Geib. I don't think I can stretch so far as the ones she has at 175.00 though! :wof: I like the comb she's using. It looks like it really lifts the coat well and since I cut the boys really long, I need to lift the coat to tips the ends. How long is her comb? That sucker looks like it a foot long!


The comb is 10" long. One end has about 2" of the tines closer together which is great as you're working out tangles....

I did get the SHAPERS from Jodi - but I'd probably get the Kenchii Scorpions if I didn't get Jodi's.....


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Sally, Did you get the video yet? She does the dog just like your groomer does your boys! You could do all your grooming yourself and save yourself the money.
> 
> I love how she tells the viewer do NOT cut those hairs under the eyes! And how she also says the most important part of the cut is to frame the face! Very true!


No, Christy but it sounds like I should. Thanks!
Let me know how you like the comb and blenders


----------



## Laurasch

Ack! This is addicting.  I just ordered the video too, hope it helps me. My guys look a little rough around the edges, especially their little faces!


----------



## DorothyS

Thanks, Forum pals, for enabling once again! After reading this thread, I ordered the Havanese grooming video and the scissoring video. The grooming video is great - I see now where I can improve the way I cut my guys. After viewing the video I bought longer combs for my clippers and a pair of thinning shears (not the greatest, and rather short being for humans, but they will get me started this weekend - if I like the effect I can invest in better ones, like Jodi's!). My husband was always against cutting our guys, but he is quite eager to go for it now if it cuts down on brushing and bathing time, and he actually really liked the short groom that Jodi did. So that is what we're going to try this weekend. I'll post pictures when I'm done!


----------



## ls-indy

DorothyS said:


> Thanks, Forum pals, for enabling once again! After reading this thread, I ordered the Havanese grooming video and the scissoring video. The grooming video is great - I see now where I can improve the way I cut my guys. After viewing the video I bought longer combs for my clippers and a pair of thinning shears (not the greatest, and rather short being for humans, but they will get me started this weekend - if I like the effect I can invest in better ones, like Jodi's!). My husband was always against cutting our guys, but he is quite eager to go for it now if it cuts down on brushing and bathing time, and he actually really liked the short groom that Jodi did. So that is what we're going to try this weekend. I'll post pictures when I'm done!


Dorothy - Can't wait to see your pics. The first time took me the longest. After the first clipping session I waited about 2 weeks and decided I didn't get enough off behind the ears and under the jaw bone. The second time I felt I did a much better job. I've also become better at the "saniary trim" stuff. Each time I think the results come out a little better. Let me know if you think it's easier than you feared! Good Luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Post some pictures! My husband likes the shorter cut also. Have you mind....that I do ALL the grooming! I did order two DVD's.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*I Did it! Glad I Did!*

Dexter body (topside & sides) were clipped with a 1 1/2" clip on comb on a #40 blade. The hair on the topside and sides are a good 3 inches now, instead of almost 6 inches of poof. Rump area rounded and shorter. And......he feels so soft!

I can actually see Dexter cute little gait again when he walks now.

Dexter still looks shaggy, still got the shaggy face, the shaggy legs, kept the throat/neck/ down to two front legs longer, the long ears, the long tail...trimmed up muzzle. He just looks balanced now....if anyone knows what I mean.

With all that poof he had (hair) on the topside and sides sticking out, his poof did not match his little head. And, I really think the hair looks healthier now.

I will work lightly on Dexter's legs today. The length is too long hanging down around the paws. Those feet are water collectors for sure! One leg at a time or if Dexter lets me we will go for all the legs today.

Then......if I can manage to stand up Dexter, I will try the belly area with a with a short clip....lightly skimming the belly and getting those armpits.

Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,I really love these clippers. I just need practice removing the blades. Andis AGC Super Cut (2 speeds), then I bought a nice set of clip on combs (made well). The combs have metal that clips onto the clipper.

Once you start clipping, you will ask yourself....Why didn't I do this before? The clipper glides over the hair and the hair comes off so easily. Love, love, love the clip on combs!

I just combed through the legs, so hopefully I can get them trimmed before they get wet again from the grass.

Oh! I had to take Dexter to get his nails clipped the other day. I was doing good on the clipping and so was Dexter, but as soon as I found a hidden dew claw that was pretty long, I needed help. Jack got his nails clipped at the same time, he was a champ!

If you have read all this, I thank you so much for listening and letting me talk to you about the loves of my life. I promise I will put away my clipping tools as soon as I finish today. Ok......that's enough.....


----------



## mintchip

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter body (topside & sides) were clipped with a 1 1/2" clip on comb on a #40 blade. The hair on the topside and sides are a good 3 inches now, instead of almost 6 inches of poof. Rump area rounded and shorter. And......he feels so soft!
> 
> I can actually see Dexter cute little gait again when he walks now.
> 
> Dexter still looks shaggy, still got the shaggy face, the shaggy legs, kept the throat/neck/ down to two front legs longer, the long ears, the long tail...trimmed up muzzle. He just looks balanced now....if anyone knows what I mean.
> 
> With all that poof he had (hair) on the topside and sides sticking out, his poof did not match his little head. And, I really think the hair looks healthier now.
> 
> I will work lightly on Dexter's legs today. The length is too long hanging down around the paws. Those feet are water collectors for sure! One leg at a time or if Dexter lets me we will go for all the legs today.
> 
> Then......if I can manage to stand up Dexter, I will try the belly area with a with a short clip....lightly skimming the belly and getting those armpits.
> 
> Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,I really love these clippers. I just need practice removing the blades. Andis AGC Super Cut (2 speeds), then I bought a nice set of clip on combs (made well). The combs have metal that clips onto the clipper.
> 
> Once you start clipping, you will ask yourself....Why didn't I do this before? The clipper glides over the hair and the hair comes off so easily. Love, love, love the clip on combs!
> 
> I just combed through the legs, so hopefully I can get them trimmed before they get wet again from the grass.
> 
> Oh! I had to take Dexter to get his nails clipped the other day. I was doing good on the clipping and so was Dexter, but as soon as I found a hidden dew claw that was pretty long, I needed help. Jack got his nails clipped at the same time, he was a champ!
> 
> If you have read all this, I thank you so much for listening and letting me talk to you about the loves of my life. I promise I will put away my clipping tools as soon as I finish today. Ok......that's enough.....


hoto:hoto:


----------



## good buddy

LOL! I KNEW you would! I'm glad you like it. Really why wait? You like him clipped and he looks good so just do it! I have the same clipper you do and the Andis large guide combs. I use the F which I think is 1 and 1/4 inches but my guys come out about 3 inches too. I did Rufus yesterday but never got to finish cuz I messed up my back something fierce and ended the night on the floor in a fetal position.  I am soooo frustrated because I really just want to tweek that haircut! His hair is getting long on his head finally and parts right down the middle. I noticed after I was done he was looking a bit like a Lhasa Apso! I learned a couple things from the Jodi Murphy videos, but I need more practice to get it all to come out well.

Ooooh I also just got a new shower massage head. It's a Waterpik EcoFlow and it has a cool setting for "powerspray". It was awesum for bathing the dog. Usually I spray Rufus and he looks wet but is dry underneath and the shampoo won't lather. This time the powerspray permeated the coat and wet him through and through. It also rinsed him much better. I rinsed like I normally would and think the soap is all out and then rinsed some more and could SEE more soap coming out of the coat!


----------



## ls-indy

Linda - Glad you like the way Dexter came out. I know what you mean about his coat feeling so soft after clipping. I noticed that too. Actually, I like the way MY hair feels after I get the dry ends cut off! 

I'm using the same clippers and love them! 

Thanks for taking the time to post about your grooming and we always love to hear about Dexter! (how about a pic of the new do?)


----------



## good buddy

Oh I also got a 40 blade to use with my guide combs rather than the 10 blade it came with. Much nicer! Even though the combs say you can use with a 10 blade, the work is much smoother with a 40. With the 10, the guide needed to be removed at times to clear hair from the blade--not with the 40.


----------



## DorothyS

On Sunday I gave it another try with Pixie. I had cut her about a month ago (I posted pictures here and on the puppy cuts thread) but had found it difficult to make her look really even with the tools I had. Also, since it was the first time, I was afraid to take too much off. 

So this time, I bought longer combs for my Oscar clipper, but it is a light-duty clipper and just wasn't up to the task. The Jodi Murphy video made it look easy - like she was cutting butter, but this stupid clipper just got all gummed up in Pixie's hair. At one point I think I sorta changed direction, or held it too long in one place, trying to get it to cut, and she ended up with a little divot in her back (not her flesh - just the fur!). You can see it, I think, if you look closely between her shoulder blades. I obviously need to research the clippers better and buy better stuff, because it's hard to do a good job with CRAP! 

Ditto for the thinning shears. I bought some cheaper shears ($25) intended for humans, and they again, would not cut properly through her hair. So now I had this really butchered-looking haircut on my little girl! In desperation I went back to my smooth shears, which have rather short blades compared to the ones Jodi uses, but at least they are super sharp. I took everything down quite short (to try to blend in with the divot), but trying to leave the legs longer as well as blend in with the longer hair on her head.

The pictures below show the result. I would like the hair to look less choppy and more smooth the way Jodi's looked, but overall, considering the lack of experience and worse, lack of good tools, I don't think she looks too bad. My husband thinks she looks super cute, so that's good, and she is as soft as a little lamb. I wasn't intending for her to be quite this short, but I am rather liking it now! Combing her the next day took 5 minutes and no mats, unlike the 30 minutes or more of torture previously. 

So before I tackle Rascal again, I am definitely getting better clippers and shears!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I would like to hear more from people who have bought thinning shears that are less expensive than Jodi's. I just cant spend $175.00 each on shears. I'm considering the Geibs but am worried they won't be good enough. I would hate to spend $80 or $90 only to discover that I needed to spend $175.00.

I also got Jodi's video and it is fabulous.


----------



## good buddy

Dorothy, Pixie cam eout very cute! I can't believe how much she's lightedned over time and with hair trims! She has lovely color. I like the bearded look for Hav's.



Mojo's Mom said:


> I would like to hear more from people who have bought thinning shears that are less expensive than Jodi's. I just cant spend $175.00 each on shears. I'm considering the Geibs but am worried they won't be good enough. I would hate to spend $80 or $90 only to discover that I needed to spend $175.00.
> 
> I also got Jodi's video and it is fabulous.


I got a pair of Kenchii Scorpions from King's Wholesale http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=24140

I've only used them once and have no knowledge of what I'm doing yet and nothing to compare them too. I guess i can't offer too much real insight with that background! :der: They worked.  I need to use them more and get a better idea of what to do with them. Jodi mentioned how you could use them to take out lines and I had a bad area where Rufus' hair hasn't evened up yet since his vet trimmed hiney back in December. A few swipes with the thinners in that spot made it less noticeable though and I thought the legs took a softer looking cut than when I had used my straight shears. I'll keep you posted as I use them more how well I like them.


----------



## DorothyS

Thanks, Christy! Pixie started out a dark sable, and now is almost completely silver! I love her hair colour. I also am balking at the $175 shears, but notice that Chris Christensen shears are over $200! I will continue to research a bit more before committing. But with two dogs, I guess I can justify (okay, rationalize) the price of expensive equipment over the cost of having them both professionally groomed for years.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The first picture is the before picture about a week ago. 

The last picture is the trim picture.

I have Gator Scissors (Straights and Curve) and they are very sharp.


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Linda:clap2:

PS-Do you take appointments???


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dorothy- 

How do you run your clippers along the back? 

I run my clippers with the snap in comb along the spine, then run them again on each side along the spine....then I go down in the direction of the hair on each side. 

I made a NICE boo boo last summer when I tried using a #10 for a sanitary cut at the rump. I saw skin for a few months before the hair grew back enough! Saw the skin every time I walked Dexter. Yea....I learned my lesson!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Now, doesn't his hair look healthier? I barely touched the legs, did not cut the belly. I love the "Bib" on the long side.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is a picture of the difference in the texture between Dexter and Jack's hair. 

You can see the "POOF" I am talking about. Jack's hair is going to lay pretty as it grows out.


----------



## DorothyS

Linda - that's what I tried to do - run the clippers along her back, but they just slid along and hardly any hair came off. Then I tried going a bit slower, and that's when I took the divot! I think it must be a skill-thing. Maybe I need more practice. But I also wonder if the clippers are too wimpy. They're Oscar clippers designed for "light" use, whatever that means. I had a #10 blade and a 1-inch comb on. Should I be using a #40 blade? And get more heavy-duty clippers?


----------



## DorothyS

Oh, and Dexter looks great! Like a bit, soft, poofball!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It might be a clipper thing too.....

I kept reading to use #40 blade because they are very sharp. I did play around with several of the clip-on combs to get the look I wanted. 

Rump area shorter....Hang on....let me measure...hair measures around 1- 1/2 inches long, I rounded the rump. This was not a favorite position for Dexter to stand in...it took awhile to get it right...then you have to get the tail out of the way before you cut that off!

Tail: I also cut very close to the beginning of the tail nearest the rump about 1 inch out or so, I cut this hair shorter. This is the hair that will hang down in the rump/rectal area when stooling occurs, so I am avoiding butt baths by cutting this little tiny section of the tail. 

I think I am going to pass on the shaving of Dexter's belly. I like it shaggy, I will get trouble spots when I start feeling for knots down there.

I am going to fine tune the overall groom over several days to get the long hairs out where they do not need to be (near the rump between the legs).


----------



## DorothyS

In comparing the #10 blade and #40 blade, I see that the 40 has way more teeth - probably gets through the hair easier. I find the #10 fine for belly hair, and shaving groin and armpit areas. My Oster will not take the 40 blade - comes with 10 attached. I think I need to buy a clipper that I can switch the blades, so a more professional-quality Oster, since this is what I already have blades and some combs for.


----------



## good buddy

DorothyS said:


> In comparing the #10 blade and #40 blade, I see that the 40 has way more teeth - probably gets through the hair easier. I find the #10 fine for belly hair, and shaving groin and armpit areas. My Oster will not take the 40 blade - comes with 10 attached. I think I need to buy a clipper that I can switch the blades, so a more professional-quality Oster, since this is what I already have blades and some combs for.


The major difference I see between the 40 and the 10 blades are how close the blade is to the end. The blades have a mini guide? type area and then the set back of the blade. If you were to not use a guide comb you would see that the 10 leaves more hair and the 40 is right to the skin. I think the guide combs already give you some resistance going through the hair, but then the 10 blade give a bit more resistance and mine would clog with hair and then not cut well.


----------



## DorothyS

Yes, Christy, that's exactly what happened. It clogged with hair and I couldn't get it to glide through. The cut ended up all raggedy and uneven, and I felt like I had no control of it.


----------



## ls-indy

Linda - I really like Dexter's haircut! I see what you mean about "the poof" not matching the size of his head. he looks much more balanced in the second pic. Cooler for the summer too!


----------



## ls-indy

Dorothy - Pixie looks very cute. Don't worry about the "divot". It will grow out so quickly. I know from experience. Once I took the clippers horizontally too far down from the top and Beau had a "stripe" of shorter hair. He didn't care. LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am thinking this is why I bought my Andis clippers because many blades and clipper combs from other brands could be used. 

The Andis clipper is rated to be on the quiet side....another reason I chose the Andis and the Andis was recommended by a grooming school I was considering and was reading a lot in a grooming forum on another site, that the clippers were a favorite. 

So, if you buy another pair of clippers go for the Andis.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

DorothyS said:


> Yes, Christy, that's exactly what happened. It clogged with hair and I couldn't get it to glide through. The cut ended up all raggedy and uneven, and I felt like I had no control of it.


As long as there are no knots/tangles....the Andis clipper is FAST! No clogging, you will be done in less than 5 minutes. The clippers glide through like cutting through soft butter!

The 1 - 1/2 inch comb attachment that I used is also a #10; The combs are made by Oster. They can be bought in a set. They are plastic, but have metal that attaches them to the blade.


----------



## DorothyS

Well, I have just gone out and bought the Oster A5 Golden clipper. I compared to the Andis 2-speed and they seemed very similar. The reason I got the Oster is I already have the #40 blade and according to the salesperson, it won't work on the Andis (the combs are interchangeable though). I have also made the plunge and ordered the Shaper shears from Jodi Murphy. Boy, between the two things, that's a big chunk of change! 

I'm going to try the clippers on Rascal today or tomorrow, even though I don't have the shears yet. I need to get some of that fur off of him - he mats just by looking at him! I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## good buddy

DorothyS said:


> Well, I have just gone out and bought the Oster A5 Golden clipper. I compared to the Andis 2-speed and they seemed very similar. The reason I got the Oster is I already have the #40 blade and according to the salesperson, it won't work on the Andis (the combs are interchangeable though). I have also made the plunge and ordered the Shaper shears from Jodi Murphy. Boy, between the two things, that's a big chunk of change!
> 
> I'm going to try the clippers on Rascal today or tomorrow, even though I don't have the shears yet. I need to get some of that fur off of him - he mats just by looking at him! I'll let everyone know how it goes!


I hope you love the new clippers! I have the UltraEdge ACG Andis 2 speed and this is what the website says about blades.

•Works with all UltraEdge and CeramicEdge blades (sold separately) - the largest selection in the industry 
•Blades also compatible with Oster Model A-5 and most detachable-type clippers 

?? I bet they are very similar clippers! Hav fun!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I looked at the looked Oster A5 Golden clipper seriously prior to making my decision on the Andis and think you will be happy. Well....Have you buzzed them off yet? 

Pictures? 

Let us know what you use the "Shapers" on.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I got reckless and ordered a set of three Kenchii Scorpion shears; found a great price on this at www.ShearsforHair.com.

I don't know what is wrong with me that I don't just get a clipper and make my life easier (and less expensive), but I like to keep Mojo's "do" a little longer and I like what I perceive as a somewhat more natural look with scissored job. That said, Dexter looks great, and natural, and he really is a poof ball!


----------



## good buddy

Mojo's Mom said:


> I got reckless and ordered a set of three Kenchii Scorpion shears; found a great price on this at www.ShearsforHair.com.
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me that I don't just get a clipper and make my life easier (and less expensive), but I like to keep Mojo's "do" a little longer and I like what I perceive as a somewhat more natural look with scissored job. That said, Dexter looks great, and natural, and he really is a poof ball!


There's nothing wrong with that at all! I have clippers and a longer guide comb because I like a longer cut. I never would've cut my boys down at all if the vet hadn't shaved Rufus' whole patootie! Even using clippers, we still have to use shears too. It's a combo cut! I hope you like the shears!


----------



## ls-indy

Mojo's Mom said:


> I got reckless and ordered a set of three Kenchii Scorpion shears; found a great price on this at www.ShearsforHair.com.
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me that I don't just get a clipper and make my life easier (and less expensive), but I like to keep Mojo's "do" a little longer and I like what I perceive as a somewhat more natural look with scissored job. That said, Dexter looks great, and natural, and he really is a poof ball!


I've got the Kenchii Scorpion 8" curved and straights and I LOVE them. They are so sharp! The hair cuts instead of bending and sliding off the blade.

Nothing wrong with not using clippers! LOL The best part of doing our own grooming is that we can CHOOSE exactly what we want in terms of length and use the equipment we want to use to achieve that look. I keep them longer in the winter - and shorter in the summer.

Their hair grows so fast we can experiment with different "looks"!
:tea::tea:


----------



## Leslie

Wow! You all have been busy bees since I last checked in here! 

Dorothy~ I found that the right tools make a HUGE difference, not only in the finished product/haircut but, also in your confidence. I know you'll be feeling so much better using your new clippers to cut Rascal and Pixie. Can't wait to see the hoto: hoto: when you're done.

Linda~ I didn't think you'd last til June  Tori gets that same "poof" when I let her coat grow. But, I love the look on people's faces when her coat is long and they pick her up expecting her to be heavy. I always hear comments like, "Wow, she's all hair, isn't she?" ound: You did a great job w/Dexter, as always :clap2:

I've been using the #10 ceramic blade my Andis came with. I really need to get a #40, don't I? Although the #10 works, it does get clogged pretty fast. I also want to get some better/longer curved shears. Think I'll check out those Kenchii Scorpion ones.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences, recommendations, reviews of tools, advice, mistakes, hoto:, ect., ect. :grouphug:


----------



## Trish

Dorothy..I would love to hear how you like the Shears from Jodi when you get them...thinking seriously of buying them. It really is all about the equipment and lots of practice!!! Jodi's recommendations hit home with the coats of my pups and the investment might be worth it since I do my own grooming.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Thank you all for sharing your experiences, recommendations, reviews of tools, advice, mistakes, hoto:, ect., ect. :grouphug:


Wanna talk about mistakes? :redface: I hadn't said anything yet, because I was just too down about it but I injured my lower back badly grooming Rufus on Monday. I was too caught up in the groom and pushed myself harder and harder until I was in serious pain. I was so excited to try my new thinning shears! I never really finished his grooming but at least got him to a stopping point.

Hubby and son were gone and I had R. on the grooming table in the bathroom. The bath is really too small an area and because I couldn't get around the table like I wanted and was too lazy to unscrew the grooming arm and turn him to the other side, I foolishly was pushing and lifting the table with him on it to turn him to the other side...several times. :redface: :redface: :redface:

By the time hubby returned home I could barely move. I've spent the last couple days walking carefully with a cane and using a heat pack and today is the first day I can get around much at all.

DON'T DO WHAT I DID!


----------



## ls-indy

Oh Christy! I am so sorry you've strained your back so badly! I tend to over do things too, so I can commiserate. Only 11 more days until hip replacement surgery! 

I HOPE Rufus came out looking really great!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I have a question. I want to cut Bentley's top knot off. I still want a top knot but one that only requires a single band. I have to triple band so it doesn't flop back in his face. Leeann was so gracious in giving great instructions how to double band it but he looks like he's sporting a pom-pom on his head. So, do I just put in up in a single pony and "snip" until it doesn't flop over anymore? Or should I leave it to a groomer. How badly can I mess it up?


----------



## SMARTY

quote=Evye's Mom;336610]I have a question. I want to cut Bentley's top knot off. I still want a top knot but one that only requires a single band. I have to triple band so it doesn't flop back in his face. Leeann was so gracious in giving great instructions how to double band it but he looks like he's sporting a pom-pom on his head. So, do I just put in up in a single pony and "snip" until it doesn't flop over anymore? Or should I leave it to a groomer. *How badly can I mess it up*?[/quote]

I said the same thing and Smarty ended up looking like this all last summer :behindsofa:[


----------



## good buddy

Evye's Mom said:


> I have a question. I want to cut Bentley's top knot off. I still want a top knot but one that only requires a single band. I have to triple band so it doesn't flop back in his face. Leeann was so gracious in giving great instructions how to double band it but he looks like he's sporting a pom-pom on his head. So, do I just put in up in a single pony and "snip" until it doesn't flop over anymore? Or should I leave it to a groomer. How badly can I mess it up?


My thought is longer is better. Short topknots stick straight up, but when they are longer they lay down nice. Are you getting enough hair in it? When done I pull gently towards the back to make it lay down. I'll try a couple pics to see if it helps.


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> Oh Christy! I am so sorry you've strained your back so badly! I tend to over do things too, so I can commiserate. Only 11 more days until hip replacement surgery!
> 
> I HOPE Rufus came out looking really great!


Thank you, I'm doing quite a bit better today. The pain level is manageable, so now the important thing is not to overdo. I wish I could say Rufus came out great. He came out well enough, but tweaking the cut will have to wait. I tried to do like Jodi did, but oooh she makes it all look so easy!

Hip replacement?? Ooh I hope you feel musch better after the surgery!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Smarty looks like she had plenty of hair remaining for a top knot. She looks so little in that picture. I'm thinking I should just let the groomer do it. If I cut it while in a top knot I would guess he would have all uneven hairs. I know my limitations. Hair, scissors and clippers should never me used in the same sentence.


----------



## Evye's Mom

good buddy said:


> My thought is longer is better. Short topknots stick straight up, but when they are longer they lay down nice. Are you getting enough hair in it? When done I pull gently towards the back to make it lay down. I'll try a couple pics to see if it helps.


That is a gorgeous top knot. I am envious. Evye's is the stick straight up and out like a porcupine from lack of hair. Bentley's just flops all over the place, mostly back in his eyes. The only way I can get it lay back nice is to triple band it. I was so in the mood...but I think I'll let the groomer do the deed. I'm sweating just thinking about it.


----------



## good buddy

Evye's Mom said:


> That is a gorgeous top knot. I am envious. Evye's is the stick straight up and out like a porcupine from lack of hair. Bentley's just flops all over the place, mostly back in his eyes. The only way I can get it lay back nice is to triple band it. I was so in the mood...but I think I'll let the groomer do the deed. I'm sweating just thinking about it.


Thank you for the compliment. I like it now that it's finally come in well.  Rufus had a mess of broken scratched off hair when he was a year old and it took some time to grow in nice. Marley had a lovely one when he was young and then the same thing happened when he blew coat..it all broke off short! I don't do them on him or they will stick up too. Maybe next year for him.


----------



## SMARTY

good buddy said:


> My thought is longer is better. Short topknots stick straight up, but when they are longer they lay down nice. Are you getting enough hair in it? When done I pull gently towards the back to make it lay down. I'll try a couple pics to see if it helps.


That is a beautiful dog and topknot. Which dog is that?


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> That is a beautiful dog and topknot. Which dog is that?


Thank you. That's Rufus.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Gives me faith Evye's hair will grow back in....eventually. Her face, head, ear and neck hair is about 2 inches long, if that. It is so thin on top of her head but still long enough to fall in her eyes if I don't band it. I notice even Bentley has lost some face hair. Taylor :nono:


----------



## SMARTY

Galen's head and face hair is getting so thin I've blamed it on rubbing, eating and Smarty but the other day at Agility the instructor said she had the same problem with one of her Havs and a Havanese breeder had recommended Davis TheraCoat. In three months her dog has a full face and head of hair. There were a couple of bitches at some shows with the same problem and the owners didn't know what caused it. Now I'm wondering if this could be a phase-Havanese thing.

I bought the TheraCoat at www.highlandgroomery.com, they had the best price and shipping cost. It should be here in a few days.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just to remark on grooming Havs. Yes......................Professional groomers make is look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo EASY! They have dogs that stand and behave while they are being groomed. After all.......they are filming! And, you have to have lotssssssssssssssss of patience with your dog. Be firm. I have found, if Dexter decides to lay on one side or stand on a particular side, then I will be grooming that side. 

Scissoring does require some practice and a dog that will stand for a few seconds or more. Be patient with your dog. And, learn to cut small lengths of hair at a time, you can always take off more, but you can't put it back!


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> Galen's head and face hair is getting so thin I've blamed it on rubbing, eating and Smarty but the other day at Agility the instructor said she had the same problem with one of her Havs and a Havanese breeder had recommended Davis TheraCoat. In three months her dog has a full face and head of hair. There were a couple of bitches at some shows with the same problem and the owners didn't know what caused it. Now I'm wondering if this could be a phase-Havanese thing.
> 
> I bought the TheraCoat at www.highlandgroomery.com, they had the best price and shipping cost. It should be here in a few days.


I'll check into the Theracoat thanks.  Sandi how old is Galen? I originally thought Marley was doing the damage to Rufus' hair because he is a horrible hair puller, but who's doing it to Marley now?? I sorta suspect it was part of their coat blow and then the adult hair came in stronger and less apt to break.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Galen's head and face hair is getting so thin I've blamed it on rubbing, eating and Smarty but the other day at Agility the instructor said she had the same problem with one of her Havs and a Havanese breeder had recommended Davis TheraCoat. In three months her dog has a full face and head of hair. There were a couple of bitches at some shows with the same problem and the owners didn't know what caused it. Now I'm wondering if this could be a phase-Havanese thing.
> 
> I bought the TheraCoat at www.highlandgroomery.com, they had the best price and shipping cost. It should be here in a few days.


Very interesting. I may go ahead and order some. I bought some EQyss Mega-Tek coat rebuilder. It had great reviews on Amazon (even on humans). I wasn't really sure how to apply it. I was putting on a blob full strength and then just wetting the hair with a towel and combing through. I haven't noticed much difference. Then I took put it my spray bottle and mixed ?? 75% water/25% cream. I can't say I'm impressed with it. I'll give that TheraCoat a try.


----------



## DorothyS

Before everyone gets mad at me, I _will_ post pictures! Just haven't had a chance since I can take better pictures outside in daylight and hubby took the camera to the job site. But I did want to let everyone know how the big clip went.

Well, the new Oster Golden A5 clippers made a HUGE difference! Good equipment is worth every penny. I trimmed Rascal yesterday evening and it took about half the time as when I did Pixie. Plus the clippers weren't clogging up with hair - it really was like cutting butter. I used the #40 blade (the #10 does start to clog - I saved it for fine hair at the groin and belly). I started with a 1-inch comb to remove a lot of the hair mass before transferring to the 3/4-inch comb for a closer trim. Then it still seemed longer than I wanted so I finished with the 1/2-inch comb. Moving with the grain or lie of the fur keeps it longer than 1/2 inch - more like 1 3/4 to 2 inches all over. Since I didn't know what the clippers would do, I wanted to proceed with caution.

The challenging part was cutting the legs and head area and still trying to keep it from looking choppy. I didn't use the clippers on these areas and I think when I get the Shapers from Jodi Murphy, it will improve these areas tremendously. Also, touching up the clippered areas isn't as easy with regular shears as you don't get that nice transition that Jodi gets. I loved her tips on doing the head hair - combing it forward and cutting at the eyes so that it is layered to the back of the head.

Overall, I am quite pleased, but can still see areas for improvement. Practice will also help.

By the way, Christy, I feel your pain somewhat, as I find the grooming really gets me in the back and shoulders. It was much better with Rascal as it took a shorter time.


----------



## Luciledodd

That is interesting about the head hair. Rosie had two spots that were bald about a dime in size--treated for a type of mange and they finally stopped growing in size and seem to be cured. But a lot of her head hair fell out and broke off. The top of her head is finally growing back but just barely covers the scalp. All of the top hair around the ears, etc is very fragile and big hunks come out when combed. Could this just be a part of coat blowing? The vet told me to give her Vitamin E and I did until the bald spots started growing back in--maybe I should continue. All of the head hair is single coated and very fine--not like the rest of her which is so thick I can barely get the comb to go through even without any mats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wonder if anyone has done a study on Havs who have pony tails who have hair problems comparing to those who do not have pony tails and no problems?

This is a good questionnaire to start!


----------



## SMARTY

good buddy said:


> I'll check into the Theracoat thanks.  Sandi how old is Galen? I originally thought Marley was doing the damage to Rufus' hair because he is a horrible hair puller, but who's doing it to Marley now?? I sorta suspect it was part of their coat blow and then the adult hair came in stronger and less apt to break.


Galen's head hair is getting thinner, I stated a thread about it but now I'm almost sure it is not just her rubbing and gnawing on her cheek hair.


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> Very interesting. I may go ahead and order some. I bought some EQyss Mega-Tek coat rebuilder. It had great reviews on Amazon (even on humans). I wasn't really sure how to apply it. I was putting on a blob full strength and then just wetting the hair with a towel and combing through. I haven't noticed much difference. Then I took put it my spray bottle and mixed ?? 75% water/25% cream. I can't say I'm impressed with it. I'll give that TheraCoat a try.


Ann, the instructor said to give it 3 months, her dog had no trouble with it in his food. I ordered the 2 bottles, just in case.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Where are the pictures Dorothy? You know the rules!


----------



## DorothyS

> Where are the pictures Dorothy? You know the rules!


I know, I know! My weekend was very busy (birthday for me! - at my house! - lots of people, etc) and then the pictures I took were a) blurry, b) crappy, c) useless. I will try again. There will be pictures, I promise.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We willllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll take anything you have! Rules are rules! :rockon: 

Oh! Happy Birthday!


----------



## DorothyS

Here, finally, are pictures of Rascal (and one of Pixie because she's so cute!). He has decided to play shy with the camera so I had to stalk him like a paparazzi, but I think you can see that the cut came out quite nicely. We gave them both baths this weekend – a nice, fluffy blow-dry helps to make the coats look more even.


----------



## marjrc

Dorothy, Rascal has a gorgeous new cut! I love that pic of him on the step. It is such a great angle! Pixie is adorable and I love her very Hav-like head. Can you post these pics in the 'puppy cut' thread please?

Christy, I love Rufus!! Are those pics of him after you trimmed? He's gorgeous! Sorry to hear that it killed your back though. I understand only too well! I have a grooming table in our family room and can move around it which helps a lot. You'll have to find a better spot in the house to do your grooming, girl! 

That supplement/site doesn't list the ingdts. and I'm wondering why... ?

Linda, Dexter looks very good in his new cut. I can really see how diff. the two coats are. I wonder if Jack's coat texture will change with time. 

To be honest, I paid $15 for my cheapo thinning shears and though they aren't very comfortable to use, I have found they work very well and I use them around Ricky's head regularly. At first I was cutting down then pulling on the closed blades to get the hair to come off. I realized that isn't how to use them after I saw some grooming video somewhere. Now I just cut, open the scissors, cut in another spot, open the scissors .... Then I brush/comb through and all the cut hairs come out that way. It's actually fun to see so much come off, esp. on Ricky who has a ton of hair. lol


----------



## ls-indy

Rascal and Pixie look great!


----------



## Leslie

Rascal looks adorable! Great job, Dorothy! :clap2:


----------



## good buddy

Rascal came out very nice! I love the hiney shot too. You caught him at a great angle!



marjrc said:


> Christy, I love Rufus!! Are those pics of him after you trimmed? He's gorgeous! Sorry to hear that it killed your back though. I understand only too well! I have a grooming table in our family room and can move around it which helps a lot. You'll have to find a better spot in the house to do your grooming, girl!


Marj, That pic was aftere his previous cut. This last cut left me disabled and I never was able to finish it properly. It's been a week and I am still hurting so haven't even been able to get him back on a table!

How do you groom in the family room and not have hair everywhere? That is the one reason I do it in the bathroom, because with the blowdrying and the clipping there is hair everywhere. At least in a bath, I can attempt to contain the mess!


----------



## marjrc

I'm sorry to hear that you are still hurting too, Christy. It sucks!!!! I haven't brushed my guys in 6 days for the same reason.  

I sweep after grooming. When I don't trim anything, it's just the clumps that come off the brush and comb, like big dust bunnies and I scoop them up and throw them out. When I'm cutting, then I try to contain the mess around the table and sweep when I'm done. I'm not a neat freak, so if there are a few hairs floating around, it's not the end of the world. lol 

When I'm done, I wet my hands and run them all along my arms, sleeves, shirt and front and pick up the clingy hairs that way, flushing them down the sink. Works better than a lint roller!

I think the Hav's hairs are so much easier to control/contain than any other dogs' hairs. Well, maybe with the exception of poodles' hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks Dorothy! Nice pictures! Ok....Since the weather is warm.....All grooming/cutting is taking place on the porch or deck! The weather is warm, or should I say HOT! All hair can fly outside!

Now, that I have said this.....I guess I need to see how much hair my living room has in it...Grooming in the bathroom.............Only if it is in the laundry room, but being outside will give you the most light!

As for Jack....Big difference in hair texture between Dexter and Jack. And, the hair is growing soooooooooooo fast! 

As for Jack....I do have to work on the eye area....got to see the eyes and I need to work on the potty area, so I do not have to deal with butt baths.

This is Jack pre- EYE touch up.....I am still trying to figure out which hairs I can take off.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I tried to do a little bang trimming. I am trying to trim a little shelf for the bangs to flow over. Jack will let me comb the hair, but as soon as I get close enough to trim, he is moving around too much. I managed to get a few hairs....not enough though.... 

I might have to get him when he is good and sleepy.


----------



## good buddy

Linda, did you have any luck trimming Jack's bangs yet? hoto:

Has anyone had this problem with a hose dryer? I used mine a couple days ago and the hose fell apart. I was trying to be very careful and use a chair, go slow and not stress since I hurt my back so badly last time and then the hose falls apart when I'm using it! :frusty:

I don't even know what to do about it because I just had a complaint with Petedge and they are going to see me as a problem customer!


----------



## amrabbitry

Here is a pic of Maggie. We have only had her for 2 months and I trimmed her for the first time yesterday. I've never trimmed a dog before so she isn't perfect. I sheared all of her and it didn't take too long. She is a dream to groom!


----------



## good buddy

ok a little update on the dryer hose. I checked and I am out of warrenty...of course right? but they do sell replacement hoses. For now I had to suck it up and do the repair myself with black electrical tape. That looks like what they used. If it doesn't hold, I'll take it to an appliance repair place or get a new one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Jack is still tooooooooooooooooooooooo wiggly to do anything with trims. I must of cut some of the bangs earlier because I can see the eyes at times.


----------



## DorothyS

Little Maggie is very cute! You did a nice job for the first time.


----------



## marjrc

I like that you've kept Maggie's ears and tail long. She looks great!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I think all these dogs look very good!!! Love this thread, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## pacehavi

Okay, here's my try at DIY grooming with Felice. I think her head is not quite right...yet! I definitely need to get that Havanese grooming video everybody keeps talking about. Her hair is still about 2- 2 1/2 inches long overall.


----------



## good buddy

Aww Felice looks so cute! I really need to get some bows for Phoebe. I love the one you have on Felice. She looks so feminine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Too Cute! Let her ear hair grow long on the ends and she will look just like a Havanese. :ranger:


----------



## DorothyS

Felice looks good! The bow is very cute. The first time I trimmed Rascal and Pixie I just "winged" it, but then I got the Havanese video and there are some good tips and ideas. I found the information for the head very useful. I keep my dogs shorter at the top of the head so as not to have to use a bow or elastics. With two dogs, they just pull them out and use them for chew toys.


----------



## Leslie

Maggie and Felice look great! :clap2:

Carol~ I like the look of Felice's head. It reminds me of their cute puppy look. I trim Tori's ears to help keep them out of her food (she eats commercial raw). I know she doesn't look as much like a Hav w/them shorter but, she and I both appreciate not having to wash them after every meal.


----------



## pacehavi

Thanks everybody! I'll definitely get the dvd. I bought a few canisters of bows from Petedge. They are pretty reasonable and you get I think 45-90 small bows depending on the style. I put her hair up with a small band and then only use the bows with clips on the back. I've been putting her hair up since she was a puppy so she's completely used to it--and luckily Pace doesn't usually take her bows out. Over the last two months, I've started growing his hair out for a topknot and he hates having his hair up though! So right now we are just battling!

Leslie, I've been looking a lot at pictures of your pretty Tori because I think she and Felice are roughly the same size and somehow remind me of one another. With grooming size does seem to matter. For example, Felice has such a tiny little head and so while I may experiment with a little longer ear I think too long might make her look unbalanced. And she does eat commercial raw--so yeah, raw food in the ears isn't very appealing! 

Thanks everyone for this thread. It is both inspiring and practical!


----------



## good buddy

I like the head shape too and I think you're right with her being petite it's a good choice for her. I really do feel not all of our Havanese can get the same haircut and have it look great. Some hair hair that's thicker, thinner, straighter, curlier and even slightly different builds and bone structure.

I think Rufus would look silly if I tried for the same look only because he is a bigger guy--read that "manly man" lol!


----------



## amrabbitry

DorothyS said:


> Little Maggie is very cute! You did a nice job for the first time.


Thank you! I think I'm going to look into the video that everyone keeps talking about. Are there any particular hair bows used on Hav's? I found a site for Shih Tzu's.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Videos : "Before the Groom, " and "Start Smart, The Basics," also by Jodi Murphy are wonderful!


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Videos : "Before the Groom, " and "Start Smart, The Basics," also by Jodi Murphy are wonderful!


After seeing the one video on the Havanese, I would bet her videos are all really good. Tell me about these two. What kinds of things did she cover?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Now..................if I could only get a dog that will stay still LIKE a LOT of videos you see in grooming.


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> After seeing the one video on the Havanese, I would bet her videos are all really good. *Tell me about these two. What kinds of things did she cover?*


Ditto :ear:


----------



## marjrc

amrabbitry said:


> Thank you! I think I'm going to look into the video that everyone keeps talking about. Are there any particular hair bows used on Hav's? I found a site for Shih Tzu's.


Christy, any hair bow for Shihs or Yorkies will do for Havs. 

I love Felice's cut!!! Great job, really !!


----------



## irnfit

Felice is so adorable with the pink bow in her hair. Love the cut. I think that's what my Shelby would look like if (when) I cut her hair (which may be very soon).


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love the "Havanese" video. Jodi takes her time explaining things that need to be done in the video with grooming (scissoring or using a clip-on comb). I think I need to practice some more..... 

The other two videos that were mentioned talk about how a good bath and dry are very important prior to the groom. Jodi goes into nail clipping, sanitary trims, and how to use a force dryer....all information very important. To me......every little bit helps!

Jodi baths a dog from start to finish.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just ordered the Jodi Murphy DVD, everyone here wants me to cut Murphy's hair and I'm not doing it without some instruction. (After the Scooter disaster cut I did!)

For cute bows I buy them on ETSY. Everything is handmade and I just search for infant bows. They usually have clip on the back that's tiny and I just clip it underneath the elastic band, close to the top of Gracie's head. I LOVE them and the people who make them are all so nice.  Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## SMARTY

I haven't checked this thread in a while, you guys are doing a great job with
super cute clips. 

Today is bath and grooming day for my girls. Last night I used some Showsheen on Galen for her MEGA mats. Normally I don't use this but I had to have help. It took over an hour to work them out. I don’t know if my perfect little coated Galen is finally blowing coat or if something else is really going on. We started on the TheraCoat last week, hopefully it will help.

I bought the cheese cloth that Dale uses to keep the hair away from the nails when you grind them. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just looked at the TheraCoat and wondered if anyone used it yet. I'll be anxious to hear if you notice a difference.

Bath day here today too, all 5. I planned to do at least two of them yesterday but was too tired from brushing and trimming all of them! Baths and nails today. I'd love to go get my hair done and have a pedicure but I guess it's doggy day here instead.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> I just looked at the TheraCoat and wondered if anyone used it yet. I'll be anxious to hear if you notice a difference.
> 
> Bath day here today too, all 5. I planned to do at least two of them yesterday but was too tired from brushing and trimming all of them! Baths and nails today. *I'd love to go get my hair done and have a pedicure but I guess it's doggy day here instead. *


What's that? Hair done? Pedicure? Is that a new dog treatment?


----------



## Scooter's Family

It's been way too long for me, gray has reappeared!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I did get the Jodi"s "Havanese" and I will be viewing it again at least 2 more times. Dexter needs a decent clip-on groom this time around. Bath time tomorrow.


----------



## SMARTY

I must have done the cheese cloth WRONG. My littler grinder caught it and twisted it so tight I was five minutes getting little Galen's toes loose.


----------



## amrabbitry

How often do you all bathe your Hav's?


----------



## SMARTY

amrabbitry said:


> How often do you all bathe your Hav's?


Every 2 weeks unless we have a special reason to do it more often.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Christy....When Dexter was under a year.....it was just about every week. Because Dexter did get dirty and I did not want a dirty dog in my bed.

Bathing now.... any time from 7-12 days depending on activity.


----------



## amrabbitry

HavaneseSoon said:


> Christy....When Dexter was under a year.....it was just about every week. Because Dexter did get dirty and I did not want a dirty dog in my bed.
> 
> Bathing now.... any time from 7-12 days depending on activity.


What type of shampoo do you use? I've been bathing Maggie every week because I just can't do the doggy smell and I too like her clean in my house. But since I've been doing her weekly she has been scratching and she doesn't have fleas, I've checked. So, I figured it was the weekly bathing or shampoo.


----------



## amrabbitry

SMARTY said:


> Every 2 weeks unless we have a special reason to do it more often.


What shampoo do you use?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

After watching Jodi cut the dog's nails on her video, I feel so much more comfortable in doing them myself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

For the next month or so.................I have been trying to use up my abundance amount of shampoo and conditioners. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

Make sure you are getting all the soap out when washing, when you think you are finished, rinse again, and then again. I rarely see the boys scratching.

I use a quality shampoo and conditioner. When I have use up my supplies....I am going to buy more of the IOD shampoo and conditioner. I have got to try that Plum and Silky shampoo.


----------



## amrabbitry

I'm using the Fresh N Clean Oatmeal with Baking Soda Shampoo and Conditioner. I haven't heard of IOD so I'll look that up. Thank you!


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> I must have done the cheese cloth WRONG. My littler grinder caught it and twisted it so tight I was five minutes getting little Galen's toes loose.


:Cry: That would be me !!!! I bought a Pedi Paws. I look at the box wondering when I am going to get the courage to take it out and actually look at it.....using it? Another day.


----------



## LuvCicero

Sandi, I'm sorry your grinder caught the cheesecloth. I guess I've been lucky that mind never did. I pull it tight and hold tight around his foot. My grinder broke and I just clip now, but still use the cloth to keep the hair back. I hope cute Galen didn't get stressed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sandi, I feel for you....I still have my nail grinders, I think I have 2....they take so long to use and Dexter just does not have that much patience with me and the grinder. Clipping is much faster and it is a dreadful job but it has to get done. 

Watching Jodi on her video made me feel more comfortable in clipping the nails...I just dread the job anyway, I just can't take Dexter being mad at me. 

For owners who hate to clip the nails, make an appointment with your vet at least once a month.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Sandi, I feel for you....I still have my nail grinders, I think I have 2....they take so long to use and Dexter just does not have that much patience with me and the grinder. Clipping is much faster and it is a dreadful job but it has to get done.
> 
> Watching Jodi on her video made me feel more comfortable in clipping the nails...I just dread the job anyway, I just can't take Dexter being mad at me.
> 
> For owners who hate to clip the nails, make an appointment with your vet at least once a month.


I've used the nail grinder tool, the regular clippers and the guillitine style. I like the last two and I also use a nail file made for acrylic nails. I think it's a 60 grit. That way I can take off a little with the clipper and then file off more and smooth the nail out. A file might be a good thing to try for those people that are afraid of the clipper.


----------



## Leslie

I take Tori in to have her black nails :fear: clipped by the groomer at the store where I buy her food. However, even she doesn't get them very short. So, I usually end up bringing her home and using the grinder on them anyway...

Side note: My Peticure kinda "bit the dust" (the motor stops whenever any pressure is put on the sanding disk) Well, DH has a variable speed Dremel he uses in his shop. He discovered the guard/sanding disk from the Peticure works perfectly on his Dremel. So, I now have more power, which means it works more quickly, but, I still have the safety of the Peticure guard when I grind her nails :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*New Try at Clip-On Grooming*

Having watched Jodi's "Havanese" video at least a million times......I gave Dexter a really...................................... good bath. A bath is the most important step of all the grooming.

I do not have a force dryer, so I had to do the drying using my human dryer like I have been using.

I am slowly learning to cut a "hock" (the area in the back leg, just above the foot). Once this area is cut.....It is almost looks like your dog is standing on his tip toes in the back because it make the foot look longer....like he is wearing high-heels. Practice ....practice.....after all, it is only hair!

Now.....if I could only get Dexter to stand still! If Dexter would stand very still like the dog on the video....this grooming part would go so much faster!

I decided to take the grooming table out to the deck, because I just knew hair will be flying everywhere!

We are on a break now....I am sweating............water dripping down my face, my skin is wet, my clothes are wet from sweat, and my face is red and I really think.............Dexter needs a break!

And besides that....my dh comes out to see what I am doing and he says..."you sure are wet." It is only very humid here and pretty warm....but, I am grooming first thing in the morning and in the shade.....So, I have no idea why I am sweating and so wet!

I think I got Dexter's legs trimmed....maybe.....1 1/2 legs in the back trimmed. I did finish the clipper job, which is soooooooooooooooooo easy! I guess I am mainly working on the legs today and I want to try the under belly cut.

If I can get both back legs and the under cut done, I will be happy today. Everything else will have to wait until next time (end of June). I have a 4 nighter coming up, one day off and then another 3 nighter! So today is the day!

Hopefully, I can post pictures of Dexter late today....I ought to be finish with the back legs and the under cut by then..... Either that......I will be finished!!! And..... I will have to do some housework just to relax!

Grooming is work! You have to have LOTS of patience and not show your frustration when grooming. I call grooming work because Dexter will not stand still for the back side cut/back legs grooming. Dexter did love the clipper grooming!

I do like what Jodi said about grooming, .....grooming is an art, it is sculpting and making everything look right and balanced. It really is artwork!

Grooming does bring the artistic side out in you!

Thanks for reading all the way to the end!


----------



## ls-indy

Linda - Sounds like you're learning a lot on Dexter-grooming. I find the process takes less time each time I groom Daisy & Beau. I usually get 95% done on bath day and then find areas to clean up the next day. I struggle with the hocks too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am done until the end of June except for a little.....fine tuning on the hind end. I am dripping wet and I.................. need a break and shower and change of clothes! 

The thing about grooming, if you do not do it frequently......learning is going to be so slow!


----------



## krandall

amrabbitry said:


> How often do you all bathe your Hav's?


Kodi gets a bath about once a week. When he was blowing coat badly, I found that bathing him every 5 days or so made it easier to keep him mat-free. In between baths we sometimes have to do foot rinses after walks, though, since he's mostly white.


----------



## krandall

amrabbitry said:


> What type of shampoo do you use? I've been bathing Maggie every week because I just can't do the doggy smell and I too like her clean in my house. But since I've been doing her weekly she has been scratching and she doesn't have fleas, I've checked. So, I figured it was the weekly bathing or shampoo.


I use Biogroom on Kodi, and have had no problems with dry or itchy skin, but I think it really depends on the dog which shampoo works best for them.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> For owners who hate to clip the nails, make an appointment with your vet at least once a month.


Or for those of us whose dog turns into a screaming banshee at the sight of the clippers You would really think we are killing him. At the vet's office, it took two techs to hold him down while the vet cut his nails. Fortunately, I've found a groomer that he likes, and between the two of us, we can get his nails done. But there's still so much noise involved that I wonder what other people think we are doing to "that poor dog".:redface:


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am done until the end of June except for a little.....fine tuning on the hind end. I am dripping wet and I.................. need a break and shower and change of clothes!
> 
> The thing about grooming, if you do not do it frequently......learning is going to be so slow!


Linda, maybe you need a third Hav so you can practice more!eep:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That is not going to happen I am afraid Karen! But, I would love a 3rd if I had a fenced yard. I would have to do some fancy talking to dh if I wanted number 3.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*My 1st Attempt at Hock Grooming!*

This is my first attempt. Thanks Jodi! I am sure the next time will be easier! I can see by the picture, the hock needs some fine tuning with some hair removal.

The picture is the hind end, check out those feet and rounded tush! I think you can see the tuck up on the belly too.

A picture really shows what needs improvement.

The front half of Dexter is not completed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh! As for the nail clipping. Dexter thought someone was killing him too when he got his nails clipped the first time as a pup.

Dexter tolerates it not, but.....he still watches to make sure I do it right though!


----------



## krandall

Well, I wish Kodi would get OVER thinking he was going to die at the sight of clippers. NO ONE has ever hurt him with them. He starts screaming the minute you touch him with the clippers in your hand. The funny thing is that once we're half way done, he tens to calm down and just let us do the last couple of feet without much protest. But you'd think by this point (13 1/2 months) he would have figured out that a.) it doesn't hurt, and b.) we're NOT giving up, no matter how much noise he makes.


----------



## SMARTY

LuvCicero said:


> Sandi, I'm sorry your grinder caught the cheesecloth. I guess I've been lucky that mind never did. I pull it tight and hold tight around his foot. My grinder broke and I just clip now, but still use the cloth to keep the hair back. I hope cute Galen didn't get stressed.


I couldn't get my grinders cut off fast enough. LOL No worry, Galen has that sweet personality that nothing really rattles. She is not overly friendly to strangers, even a bit shy but she doesn't get upset either. I'll give it another try because I like the concept. My friend with a Peekapoo thought your idea was brilliant.


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> Well, *I wish Kodi would get OVER thinking he was going to die at the sight of clippers.* NO ONE has ever hurt him with them. *He starts screaming the minute you touch him with the clippers in your hand*. The funny thing is that once we're half way done, he tens to calm down and just let us do the last couple of feet without much protest. But you'd think by this point (13 1/2 months) he would have figured out that a.) it doesn't hurt, and b.) we're NOT giving up, no matter how much noise he makes.


I would get him out every day, run the back of clippers all over him for a few minutes then let him go. Just like you are training a colt or horse to tolerate the clippers.


----------



## SMARTY

I'm keeping my girls in full coats it is too much trouble reading Linda and Karen accounts to keep trimmed. I'll just deal with a few mats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The way we got Dexter use to the nail clippers.....Dh had to hold Dexter so I could actually cut the nails when Dexter was younger....I don't know why......????? Jack lets me hold him and I just clip away...

Anyway.....I would give Dexter a treat each time I would clip a nail, it was a slow process...Dexter now lets me hold him on my lap and I go slow...getting a nail here and there..... First babies are always a learning process....


----------



## marjrc

Linda, I like Dexter's back end. I like doing my boys' legs that way, but I haven't used clippers on Ricky in 1.5 years or more. Sammy - never! He'd look like a drowned rat if I clipped him!! LOL 

Christy, have a look in this section, the Grooming section, of the forum and you will see many threads on frequency of bathing, shampoos and conditioners, tools and supplies, etc... there are so many diff. opinions that they would be too long to list all in one place. (I only bathe mine once every 3-4 weeks and sometimes less often in the winter. Mine don't get terribly dirty and I have back and shoulder pain.)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks Marj! As for my post.....above....I thought we we talking about nails....my bad! 

It was fun with Dexter's first clip with the hair clippers.......nothing like he is today.... 

You can always use one of the clip-on combs to comb with by itself. Keep the clipper handy and turn it on once in awhile, so they get use to the noise and praise like crazy!

Buzzing the hair with clippers is sooooooooooooooooo easy! 

JUST MAKE SURE ALL THE MATS and TANGLES are OUT before using clip-on combs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh! Another thing I did today was use the #40 blade on Dexter's foot pads! And, he let me! This was the first time we use a #40 on the pads. 

And.......Whatever, Dexter let me do on the inner armpits (back legs)...I lightly buzzed with the #40. :rockon:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I threw out my Peticure!!! Like Leslie said, I would charge it and as soon as there was the pressure of a nail on it, it would die. I got frustrated with it and threw it away.

The other day when we were doing nails Gracie went nuts. She usually just sits calmly but wanted nothing to do with it and was screaming like we were killing her. We got it done though. Then we did Scooter who fights like crazy but doesn't yell. Just as I was clipping a dew claw he moved and almost all of the nail came out! :Cry: My poor baby! Then the blood started. Luckily I had corn starch there and I was able to put that on but I felt so bad for him. We finished up but I was a wreck.

Then I had to confess to Gavin that I threw away the stupid Peticure. I may start taking them over to the vet and having them do it, it's just too stressful!


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> I would get him out every day, run the back of clippers all over him for a few minutes then let him go. Just like you are training a colt or horse to tolerate the clippers.


Sorry, didn't mean electric clippers... he's fine with those. This is all about his nails. And yes, I tried for a very long time to desensitize him to the nail clippers too. Now I've kind of given up. I don't think the peticure would work any better, because his reaction is from you fiddling with his nails themselves, not the tool. You can play with his feet and pads all you want, but touch his nails and he wants no part of it.


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> I'm keeping my girls in full coats it is too much trouble reading Linda and Karen accounts to keep trimmed. I'll just deal with a few mats.


Kodi is in full coat, except for a belly trim (mostly to keep him cooler) and bangs. He doesn't mind that kind of clippers at all. That's what's so weird. Turn him upside down and trim his belly - fine. Touch his precious nails and he's a screaming banshee. He's done this since his very first nail trim.

The good thing is that there is a very good groomer who does a few dogs at our training center on Saturday mornings. So I take him in before class every few weeks and she trims up his face, belly and feet(she does a much nicer job than I do) and does his nails all for $20. I'm there with him the whole time, and she and I can do his nails together with much less histrionics than was happening at the vet's office.

I had been doing everything else but his nails before I found her, but she does such a nice job and she's so cheap, I figure if I've got to take him somewhere to get his nails done, I'll just have her do the rest too!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> The way we got Dexter use to the nail clippers.....Dh had to hold Dexter so I could actually cut the nails when Dexter was younger....I don't know why......????? Jack lets me hold him and I just clip away...
> 
> Anyway.....I would give Dexter a treat each time I would clip a nail, it was a slow process...


You're not kidding it's a slow process! That's what we are STILL trying with Kodi. Maybe he'll get it in another 5 years or so.:Cry:

Seriously, I guess I shouldn't complain. He's such a good boy, and so easy to work with and train on ALL other fronts, I guess I can make allowances for his one quirk.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the full coat on Gracie and Murphy, Scooter looks best with his body short but head and tail kept long. He had one really long bit of white hair on his tail that was longer than the rest and my son cut it off! :nono: I was mad and told him to never do that again!

Brushing them is much cheaper than having them groomed regularly and I LOVE seeing them run across the yard with their hair blowing behind them, it's so beautiful. Just seeing that makes it worth all the time it takes to brush and bathe them.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Thanks Marj! As for my post.....above....I thought we we talking about nails....my bad!
> 
> It was fun with Dexter's first clip with the hair clippers.......nothing like he is today....
> 
> You can always use one of the clip-on combs to comb with by itself. Keep the clipper handy and turn it on once in awhile, so they get use to the noise and praise like crazy!
> 
> Buzzing the hair with clippers is sooooooooooooooooo easy!
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE ALL THE MATS and TANGLES are OUT before using clip-on combs!


It was nails.<g> Kodi is in full coat, and doesn't mind electric clippers anyway.


----------



## krandall

Scooter's Family said:


> The other day when we were doing nails Gracie went nuts. She usually just sits calmly but wanted nothing to do with it and was screaming like we were killing her. We got it done though. Then we did Scooter who fights like crazy but doesn't yell. Just as I was clipping a dew claw he moved and almost all of the nail came out! :Cry: My poor baby! Then the blood started. Luckily I had corn starch there and I was able to put that on but I felt so bad for him. We finished up but I was a wreck.
> 
> Then I had to confess to Gavin that I threw away the stupid Peticure. I may start taking them over to the vet and having them do it, it's just too stressful!


It makes me feel better that Kodi's not the only one. (misery loves company?) That's why I gave up and started letting the groomer do it. In a way, It really irritates me. I've ALWAYS done all the grooming, clipping bathing, braiding on my horses, and here I have this LITTLE dog, and I can't do his NAILS? OTOH, I guess I shouldn't complain, since I've found a low cost/low stress solution to the problem.


----------



## DorothyS

Linda, I think you did an excellent job with Dexter's tushy and hocks. I didn't get Rascal's looking nearly as nice, but as everyone says, with practice it gets better! My new Shaper scissors from Jodi Murphy have arrived so I hope that next time I groom Rascal and Pixie, it will help to keep them from looking as choppy.


----------



## Trish

Dorothy..I am anxious to hear how you like your new shears!!!


----------



## Leslie

Scooter's Family said:


> I threw out my Peticure!!! Like Leslie said, I would charge it and as soon as there was the pressure of a nail on it, it would die. I got frustrated with it and threw it away.
> 
> The other day when we were doing nails Gracie went nuts. She usually just sits calmly but wanted nothing to do with it and was screaming like we were killing her. We got it done though. Then we did Scooter who fights like crazy but doesn't yell. Just as I was clipping a dew claw he moved and almost all of the nail came out! :Cry: My poor baby! Then the blood started. Luckily I had corn starch there and I was able to put that on but I felt so bad for him. We finished up but I was a wreck.
> 
> Then I had to confess to Gavin that I threw away the stupid Peticure. I may start taking them over to the vet and having them do it, it's just too stressful!


Poor Scooter! And poor you :hug: I know I'd be a wreck, too, if something like that ever happened to me and Tori  I've always had to have Tori's dewclaws done by the vet or groomer. They are very difficult to even get to and she is absolutely no help when they've got to be dealt with. She hates to have her front feet messed with and will continually pull them away whenever anything has to be done to them. It's definitely a 2 person job. Thank goodness they grow much more slowly than her other nails.

I was ready to throw my Peticure out, too. Then DH took the end off of it just to see if it might fit on his Dremel, and it did! Who knew?! I like the power of the Dremel over the Peticure (even when it was new). I like that his Dremel is a variable speed (although I always use the lowest speed). But, what I don't like is it's quite a bit heavier than the Peticure, which makes it harder for me to use it for very long periods. So, we've just been doing one foot per day until they're all done.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie thanks for sharing about he Pedicure guard fitting the regular dremel. I'm going to trash mine too. The battery is weak and doesn't hold a charge much at all. I'll just save the guard.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

DorothyS said:


> Linda, I think you did an excellent job with Dexter's tushy and hocks. I didn't get Rascal's looking nearly as nice, but as everyone says, with practice it gets better! My new Shaper scissors from Jodi Murphy have arrived so I hope that next time I groom Rascal and Pixie, it will help to keep them from looking as choppy.


Dorothy- Did Jodi say which kind of "Thinning Scissor" we would need? I have scissors and curves, but could use some decent thinners now.....My little "Sally's" thinners are not doing the job now.


----------



## DorothyS

Linda - I bought the Shapers based on a post to this thread - #671 on page 68, where Jodi has replied to an inquiry on which shears to get for two different coat types. I figured that those shears would work for my guys too. I have not actually used them very much but did trim Pixie's bangs with them and really like the fineness of the teeth. And they are very, very sharp! When I groom my guys again, probably in a couple of weeks, I'll be using them seriously and will post the results.


----------



## good buddy

I'll be interested in hearing how you like the Shapers. I bought the Kenchii Scorpion thinners and I like them. They aren't aggressive like the ones Jodi uses in her video but they do a nice job blending. I've used them a couple times but not for a complete grooming yet. I did all the dogs bangs and used the thinners to soften them and like the effect so well I did it on mine too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I figure I need a pair of thinners just to blend in some of the scissor lines. And.....the thinners would come in very hand on the legs, the rump, bangs area. So, I do not want something that is very aggressive, nor do I want to spend $175.00 when I can get them for less. 

All scissor suggestions are welcome. I am pleased with the scissors and curves I have...I just need some thinners. Off to more researching....


----------



## marjrc

Ann, I'm sorry to hear about poor Scooter and his dew claw! I've drawn blood on my boys' claws 3 or 4 times this past month, but they never felt a thing. Thank goodness! Still, what a bother. I used to get their nails clipped by a groomer, but decided since that was the only thing I wasn't doing to give it a shot. I need help though! Someone has to hold the dog, facing me so that I can do the front claws. Sammy will squirm and squirm like Tori and HATES having his front paws touched. UGH ! Clipping the hair between the pads is a challenge too!


----------



## gabdyl

HavaneseSoon said:


> This is my first attempt. Thanks Jodi! I am sure the next time will be easier! I can see by the picture, the hock needs some fine tuning with some hair removal.
> 
> The picture is the hind end, check out those feet and rounded tush! I think you can see the tuck up on the belly too.
> 
> A picture really shows what needs improvement.
> 
> The front half of Dexter is not completed.


This came out great. Did you do the rest?

My Petco thinning shears were worthless and they weren't even that cheap *sigh*. If you find some that work good, can you let me know? It looks like Peanut has a similar coat to Dexter


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwww...........there is Peanut! I have always loved Peanut's cut! 

No, I haven't finished the rest....Work is a killer this week! I will be off next Wednesday and I will most likely work on the rest next Thursday, then touch up the back again....then, take more pictures. Awwwwwwwwwwwwww to use my clippers again!


----------



## DorothyS

I originally bought some thinning shears from a "human" store, a beauty supply place. They were $25. They were crap. That is why I knuckled down and bought the Jodi Murphy shears. I figured she would only sell good equipment, and even though I have only used them so far on bangs, they are wonderful. Same with the clippers. First I tried to save money by getting less expensive clippers, but once again, I had to fork out the $200 to get really good ones that actually worked.

So in trying to save money, I spent more than I should have. Sigh. But now I have all this great equipment, I can at least start to save what I would have spent on groomers for two dogs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Originally I bought the cheapy thinners from a local hair supply place. The thinners did the job for learning to get comfortable using the thinners for bangs and a little trimming here and there. But, they are not cutting like the use to, or maybe I want them to cut like the big boys, so I will be getting a more expensive set and will probably pay more than $150. 

I am very pleased with my "Crocs" shears and curves, so I am looking into this brand for the thinners, they are not cheap by no means. It is a matter of deciding which one's will do the job better for lightly blending. I will go for the 42 tooth blenders for sure because the ones that have less teeth will take more chunks of hair.

I did a lot of research on the clippers and I am very happy with what I have, they were not cheap either....you get what you pay for....So, do your research carefully.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Paw Hair Trimming*

Started trimming on Jack's paws today. I got two of them done. He is getting less wiggly, which is a good thing. Two more paws to go!

Oh! Today was bath day! It now takes me longer to clean and dry Jack than it takes to do Dexter.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Started trimming on Jack's paws today. I got two of them done. He is getting less wiggly, which is a good thing. Two more paws to go!
> 
> Oh! Today was bath day! It now takes me longer to clean and dry Jack than it takes to do Dexter.


It sounds like it's time for new pictures! I would love to see how Dexter is cut these days and what Jack looks like!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am hoping to get a little more hair out of Jack's eyes (his eyes drain so much), then I will try to get some pictures tonight. I will get those other two foot pads trimmed for sure today.

I am using my "Peanut" trimmer on the foot pads. The trimmer is small and great for small areas. It is just a matter of holding the pup's foot and going for it before the pup decides he might not like it. Jack and Dexter are getting breaks right now....they are sleeping.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter & Jack July 2010*

Here are my boys! I have been working on Jack eyes lately. He has been so wiggly I have only been able to just snip here and there.

His head hair was so thick (poofy) you could not see Jack's eyes at all. Now, Jack is getting more tolerate lately of me messing with him, so I was able to trim a little today.

I did finish the paw hair trimming with Jack today. I still want to fine tune Jack's head. The lower legs (foot area) need to be trimmed, the hair is hanging long onto the ground.

Anyway......I am on my way to "Do it Yourself Grooming."


----------



## mintchip

Dexter and Jack are adorable!!!
You do a GREAT job!


----------



## Me+Sydney

Wow Jack is so big now!!!
Both boys look great!


----------



## ls-indy

Linda, they BOTH look great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Jack will be 6 months in July. It is hard to believe I have had Jack for only 3 months!


----------



## Luciledodd

Linda you did a wonderful job. I tried trimming Rosie's paw pads and gave up. I sent her to the groomer and told her only do the pads, neaten up the feet and sanitary cut. Well the pads and the sanitary cut are fine; but the feet, she trimmed them like a poodle. I will do that from now on. And after looking at her backside, I think I can keep that trimmed. But the paw pads--nooo.


----------



## SMARTY

Linda, you did a wonderful job. I love Dexter's expression and Jack is a charmer. Is Jack close to Dexter's size? He almost looks larger in the photo.

(PS Dexter's namesake should be starting again soon, I noticed all the reruns.)


----------



## good buddy

Jack has gotton so big! Is he as big as Dexter now? You do a nice job on them. Does Dexter's white lie differently than his black? His "bib" stands so much farther out than the rest of him. You have some mighty handsome boys!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Holy Smolly !!!! Oh where or where has our little Jack gone? He has grown SO much.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Last time I weighed Jack ....he was about 8-9 pounds. Dexter was creeping up to 14 lbs. and he is down to 13 pounds again.

Jack looks big when all that hair! I need to neaten up the head hair, then maybe they will look about the same size/age.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Luciledodd said:


> Linda you did a wonderful job. I tried trimming Rosie's paw pads and gave up. I sent her to the groomer and told her only do the pads, neaten up the feet and sanitary cut. Well the pads and the sanitary cut are fine; but the feet, she trimmed them like a poodle. I will do that from now on. And after looking at her backside, I think I can keep that trimmed. But the paw pads--nooo.


When I first started grooming....I asked how much a sanitary, paws, nails would cost.....and it was pretty expensive $30-$40-....and I thought....I can do that! I would think a regular groom with the works would be in the $50- range plus tip.

It just takes practice. I love to do the paw hair! It is so easy!

As for the poodle cut on the feet. My first groom with Dexter ...they did that...and it turned out to be a good thing if you can believe that...because, the cut kept the feet dry. No more poodle feet.....no matter how easy it is anymore.....I like the shaggy legs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

good buddy said:


> Jack has gotton so big! Is he as big as Dexter now? You do a nice job on them. Does Dexter's white lie differently than his black? His "bib" stands so much farther out than the rest of him. You have some mighty handsome boys!


I actually like more of a "Bib" look on Dexter, so I lightly trim it. I do not go close to the skin with the clippers like I do on Dexter's back. I "scupt" the "Bib." The "Bib" area on Dexter is white and poofy.

On the picture it looks like the "Bib" needs a little trimming, but it is good...it is just really clean.


----------



## DorothyS

Jack and Dexter are sooo cute! I find the more I trim my dogs, the faster it gets and better it looks. Plus you get to decide how to individually style them, rather than let the groomer decide how they should look.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Linda - Dexter and Jack look wonderful! You do a terrific job. They are quite a handsome duo!


----------



## Luciledodd

I love the Bib!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Here is another picture of Dexter with a clipper cut. Do you see the upper side area with a hair change. This is an area that looks like it was missed because it does not look like the rest of the clipped hair. 

Dexter looks really fat here....he isn't, he is weighing in around 13-14 pounds and he likes to sit for a lot of the pictures. 

You can see another view of the "Bib" area that I like on this pictures.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Here is another picture of Dexter with a clipper cut. Do you see the upper side area with a hair change. This is an area that looks like it was missed because it does not look like the rest of the clipped hair.
> 
> Dexter looks really fat here....he isn't, he is weighing in around 13-14 pounds and he likes to sit for a lot of the pictures.
> 
> You can see another view of the "Bib" area that I like on this pictures.


Linda, I can't tell what you are trying to show? Do you meant the color change from black to white?

I can see the bib area looks longer. In the second pic it looks like the white on his back leg? is longer too. Is it? It reminds me of one of the puppies Kimberly had once where the black and white patches of hair layed differently making one color stand out further. It was really different!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

See the area on the back area (black fur) where it is clipped nice....then, you see some soft unclear fur. I am thinking this fur needs to be clipped back (it is too long). When I looked....it was indeed longer than the rest of the black fur.


----------



## good buddy

Hmmm If I'm seeing the spots you mean, I thought that was just a couple tufties that were "blowing" out. It sorta reminds me of how my shepherd mix used to shed. She got "tufts" of hair you could grab and pull out. We would call her "tuftie-butt".
If those aren't loose then you might have missed them with the clippers. It's very easy to do. Like Jodi says just go over and over the area.


----------



## jacqui

I cut Phoebe's coat for the first time yesterday. Hoping it will grow into something silkier and thicker. Will keep you posted.

Photos are on my Facebook page because it's the only format I can figure out!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=189190&id=716314230&l=7d655902f8


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter got a bath today. I am finding out the older Dexter gets the less he needs a weekly bath. I can go for 2 weeks with Dexter now unless he has a crazy play week. 

I got out the clippers again and gave Dexter a Buzzzzzzzzzzzz, we did nails, and we cleaned ears. 

I clipped Jack's nails.....he is sooooooooooooo easy! 

I guess I need to get the camera out again!


----------



## clare

jacqui said:


> I cut Phoebe's coat for the first time yesterday. Hoping it will grow into something silkier and thicker. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Photos are on my Facebook page because it's the only format I can figure out!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=189190&id=716314230&l=7d655902f8


Did Phoebe lose a little hair after having the puppies,and therefore need tiding up?she has a sweet expression,how old is she?


----------



## clare

HavaneseSoon said:


> I actually like more of a "Bib" look on Dexter, so I lightly trim it. I do not go close to the skin with the clippers like I do on Dexter's back. I "scupt" the "Bib." The "Bib" area on Dexter is white and poofy.
> 
> On the picture it looks like the "Bib" needs a little trimming, but it is good...it is just really clean.


They look perfect!!What handsome boys.And they have their individual style!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Grooming Jack*

Jack is so laid back, he rolls on his back to automatically to offer suppression and of course belly rubs.

Here is the story.....I am sitting at the floor of the front doorway (It offers the best light), but terrible to get up. My plan.....take of some of the hair off that is covering the paws on Dexter. Dexter leaves because he knows what I am planning......

Jack stays around while I am on the floor and rolls overs as usual and I have my little "Peanut" shaver in my hand. I see Jack's belly and wonder.....will he let me? YES! I am shaving carefully around private areas, pee splash area (that was yellow with urine) shaved, everywhere that is possible on the lower belly, I also get those inner leg areas, thin out the poop drop area with thinners..........I found LOTS of baby fine angel hair mats on the belly area......OFF they go with the shaver! It took less that 5 minutes!

Oh! Also..... it is important to leave a little wick (hair extending) from the you know what, so pee has a good direction in which to flow.

I was so proud of Jack! He will feel better and smell better too and..........it will make it a lot easier to check his incision and to keep it clean.

Oh! There was no way I was going to try to comb those tangles out on the belly. Why put my pup through the trauma and me through more trauma!

2nd babies.....are so much easier!!!!

Oh! I am slowly working on Jack's Head/Eye area so he can see. Pictures later this week.


----------



## clare

Can't wait to see the pics.Oh when are you opening a Hav to Hav a Hair Saloon!!I'm sure you would get a lot of customers,as long as Dexter doesn't put them off!![although Jack will sing your praises]


----------



## irnfit

Well, I finally did it. I got my clipper and gave Kodi and Shelby a trim. I started with a 1" comb because I didn't want them to look shaved. After an initial trim with that, I switched to the half inch comb. Let me tell you, they have a LOT of hair. They are still in need of a touch-up to refine the cut, but I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. Here's a before and after of Kodi.


----------



## irnfit

Here's Shelby. She still needs a bit of work, but she needed a break. Kodi was perfect during his trim. He just didn't like it when I got close to his face.


----------



## ls-indy

Michele, Kodi & Shelby look very cute. It WILL get easier. Daisy is very good, but Beau hates me to trim his face. I do his face on the couch at night when he's fallen asleep! Both of mine like a "break" from the grooming process, too. I usually let them down to run around for a romp and bribe them back to the table with a "treat" of some sort. Home grooming is definitely a process.


----------



## irnfit

I'm having trouble resizing my photos today, so hope you can see the smaller one. The larger pic is the before and the smaller one is the after.


----------



## BeverlyA

They look beautiful Michele! great work!


----------



## DorothyS

You did a great job and they still have that nice shaggy look. We groom our two in stages also and alternate days too – two dogs in one day is too much!


----------



## ls-indy

DorothyS said:


> You did a great job and they still have that nice shaggy look. We groom our two in stages also and alternate days too - two dogs in one day is too much!


I agree! One dog per day is plenty!


----------



## irnfit

Thanks for your comments. I need all the encouragement I can get. I'm pretty pleased with the way they look. I didn't want a shaved down dog but more of the shaggy look. The foundation is there now, and I can tweak it from her on in.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You are doing great Michele! Grooming is a process of learning what you need to do, what you like and having the dog behave for you. Oh! And, taking days to groom! If you make a mistake, remember hair grows and most likely you will never make that mistake again.

Tip: A clip-on comb....you do not have to go all the way to the skin to cut the hair. Fluff the hair and sculpt certain areas. Legs....use your scissors for the shaggy look.


----------



## marjrc

Exactly Michele. It is so much easier to tweak things after a day or week, than it is to put back what you shaved off! Kodi and Shelby look wonderful.


----------



## irnfit

This is the after pic of Shelby. Since I took this once, I have fixed her legs and feet. When I look at her face now, she looks like she did when she was a puppy - so cute.


----------



## ls-indy

Michele - I love the "puppy face" look too. And I love to be able to see their eyes as they are so expressive. When I first started scissoring, I made a "guide" from cardboard the length I wanted their hair to be. I then combed the hair out at a 90 degree angle from their body and used the guide to cut the hair all the same length. Now I've come to like them trimmed shorter and I use clippers and a combs to control the length. I think Tori's mom uses very very long combs to get a long look on her....


----------



## Luciledodd

I have asked this before but no one answered. Do you put the clippers with the comb attached flat against the skin or stand them up?


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> Michele - I love the "puppy face" look too. And I love to be able to see their eyes as they are so expressive. When I first started scissoring, I made a "guide" from cardboard the length I wanted their hair to be. I then combed the hair out at a 90 degree angle from their body and used the guide to cut the hair all the same length. Now I've come to like them trimmed shorter and I use clippers and a combs to control the length. I think Tori's mom uses very very long combs to get a long look on her....


I love the cardboard guide idea! I think that might be helpful for me when I am scissoring legs. I like to have things even.



Luciledodd said:


> I have asked this before but no one answered. Do you put the clippers with the comb attached flat against the skin or stand them up?


You run the clippers with the direction the hair grows. The comb has like a foot? so the clipper is standing and slightly angled and the foot of the comb is flat to the skin. Did that make sense?


----------



## ls-indy

good buddy said:


> I love the cardboard guide idea! I think that might be helpful for me when I am scissoring legs. I like to have things even.


Christie - for legs, I made the "guide" out of an expired credit card - it holds up better. I ended up cutting the credit card to get the length I wanted on the legs. It worked well and I still do it that way sometimes - but more often than not, I make them stand on the grooming table and comb their hair upward until it's standing straight out from the leg, and then use scissors to get the "column look".

When scissoring, I let them fall asleep and worked on one side at a time. I used a longer "guide" on the body than on the legs - and then trimmed between the two hair lengths so it didn't look choppy.....


----------



## good buddy

ls-indy said:


> Christie - for legs, I made the "guide" out of an expired credit card - it holds up better. I ended up cutting the credit card to get the length I wanted on the legs. It worked well and I still do it that way sometimes - but more often than not, I make them stand on the grooming table and comb their hair upward until it's standing straight out from the leg, and then use scissors to get the "column look".
> 
> When scissoring, I let them fall asleep and worked on one side at a time. I used a longer "guide" on the body than on the legs - and then trimmed between the two hair lengths so it didn't look choppy.....


I just took a credit card and practiced to get a feel for your method. That's pretty clever. I WAS going to clip the boys this week but ended up just washing and drying them. I've tried how Jodi does in her video where she combs the leg hair up and they stand right out at the sides for clipping but it doesn't work so well for me. I wonder if it's because I am leaving the coat pretty long. It seems like all the examples where I've seen that method were done on dogs with shorter hair cuts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

As for the clipper with comb.....You can put the clippers against the body anyway you want. 

If you want a really close cut...then run the clippers in the opposite direction the hair grows.....sometimes I do the area below the tail using this method. 

Usually you run the clipper/comb in the direction of the hair. When clipping the sides of the body (I run the clippers down). 

Along the spine...I go from back of neck to tail about 3 rows wide, then work on the sides and kind of blend in the top and sides.

I have done shaping...in that....you fluff up the hair and take a little off here and there to blend the long and short hairs. You can do this shaping with clippers or scissors.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter Bath July 2010*

Gave Dexter a bath today. I used EQyess Premier Shampoo, that conditions, moisturizes and volumizes the coat. Then I used a tearless shampoo for the face. I am still trying to use up lotssssssssssss of extra shampoos/conditioners and while using up my extras, I am finding that I like the EQyess shampoo for Dexter. As soon, as I use up this shampoo, I have got to try that Plum Nice Smelling Shampoo and Conditioner that everyone here talks about.

With Dexter's shorter groom, the EQyess shampoo works for him.

The thinners I am using is a cheap pair from Sally's Hair Products. They are doing the job that is needed and I still have not bought a pair of nice thinners....they are are on my list though!

On with the grooming.....I combed up the bangs and held with my fingers and trimmed the edges of hair with thinners. Then I combed all the bangs forward and trimmed the edges around from one cheek, then up toward the eyes and back down to the other cheek. I held the ears back so I would not cut any of the ear length. Also trimmed between the eyes.

Then, I held the ears away, so I could comb the hair beneath the ear area....also combing it forward. I trimmed this hair area (edges) with thinners to come up with a pattern of cutting and what looks good with the long ears. Behind the ear grooming is an experiment, so this will be a learn as I go. Now.....I have used the clippers behind the ear area before and down the neck area.

Then used the thinners to take off some of that hair near the base of the tail and under the tail area, and hind area. I trim pretty close in this area........soooooooooooooooooo hairs don't hang down in poop. I held up the tail up with one of my hands, so long hairs do not get cut from the tail. This is not Dexter's favorite area to be trimmed. I mainly trim the base of the tail area also........so, I do not have to give those poop baths!

I am finding out the brush that we soooooooooooooooo love so much comes in very handy when drying off Dexter especially on the top side. Then.....I love the comb to separate the legs/feet hairs so the hairs dry faster.

Anyway.....sorry for being so long.... I know......where are the pictures? It has been so HOT here.....I mean H --- O --- T, I have not been outside just to take pictures in the evenings....maybe tonight!

Grooming Tip: Cut small amounts, you can't put back hair right away! Always remember....... Hair grows and you can start another groom in 3-6 months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter & Jack 2010*

#1 Jack with his face trimmed, if I did not trim his face, he would be a ball of fuzz on the top of a body!

#2 Dexter with bangs trimmed and eyes trimmed today. Clipper cut was done...few weeks ago.

#3 Dexter and Jack today.

#4 Jack's hair color and length today. Jack hair is very silky. The top of his head is very fine baby fuzz.

Both of the boys were not in the mood to have pictures taken today, they were too interested in other things.

I was actually sitting on the ground for these pictures.


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

You guys all do excellent jobs with grooming! This is my first time clipping Pepper. As you can see I'm a chicken. I used a 13/16" blade comb on his coat, some very light scissoring on his bangs and feet, and a 1/8" blade comb on his groin and upper thighs.

I don't think you can even tell he was trimmed at all! I have to work up the nerve to trim the ears and beard.

I bought the Andis AGP Super 2 Speed clipper. I thought I had bought the AGC Super 2, which is lighter, but this one worked really well. I was so nervous I didn't even notice the weight difference today. 

Oh well, at least I didn't hurt myself this time!


----------



## marjrc

Linda, good job on your two boys!! 

Wanda, it's better to take it slowly than to cut too much, too soon. I like Pepper's shaggy Hav look.


----------



## ls-indy

Linda - Jack's hair on top of his head looks like Daisy's. It is very fine, not curly and lays flat down on her head. I wish the rest of her was that way....she has spots of really cottony hair that matts up when you just look at her. Beau's is curlier and his head seems to trim up better on top than Daisy's. Jack and Dex look great!


----------



## ls-indy

Wanda - I have a two-speed clipper (AGC Super two-speed) and love the extra power when needed. Pepper looks very nice - especially his face. I have the same comb and love it. Now I need to figure out which slicker-brush to get! LOL It's always something.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cutting for the first time is very scary! I was shaking for the first month or so. Remember hair grows! 

Grooming is a balance of art. I started off with the longest comb attached to the clipper that I could get. You do not have to take the comb all the way to the skin if you want to just shape and balance out everything. You have a good clipper, you did your homework!

I am not cutting the ear length...trying to let them grow. 

Topside of Dexter is short. I run the clipper comb along the spine, then once on each side of the spine.....then I try to keep the sides a little long, chest a little long, legs thick to balance out the body. Dexter's belly is short, armpits are short, hind end is short. 

Remember hairs grows and you will get better each time you groom. 

When I first started out grooming, it took me days to finish something on Dexter. 

The last time I took the clippers to Dexter, it was so easy and fast. You will find the look you love on your Hav after you have groomed several times and letting the hair grow. 

Because I find the clippers so much fun.....I find myself getting carried away....so, remember you have to come to a stopping point or you will clip too much...then you will have to put those clippers/scissors away for a good 3-6 months so the hair grows back some. 

Let me see if I can find some leg pictures of Dexter to show you how I like the legs (thick). Because Dexter is heavier now.....a good 13-14 pounds, I want to balance that body out with his legs. Dexter's hair on legs is a good 2 inches. 

I have only been practicing for almost a year....I would of had more practice with the clippers, but I wanted to see what Dexter would look like with longer hair. Dexter is too much fluff when hair is longer and a lot of work keeping the tangles out....we are both happier now.


----------



## DorothyS

I think Dexter, Jack and Pepper all look great! Practice does make it easier and faster. And I find that I'm less nervous about going quite short as a) I know it will grow in again if I don't like it and b) it makes the combing and bathing so much easier. Now with hot summer weather, we don't even blow-dry our guys but bathe them and take them for a walk in the heat. They dry very nicely, albeit rather curly!


----------



## good buddy

DorothyS said:


> Now with hot summer weather, we don't even blow-dry our guys but bathe them and take them for a walk in the heat. They dry very nicely, albeit rather curly!


I'm jealous that you can do that! No matter where I take the kids walking their legs come home a dirty grey color. I bet it would be worse if they were wet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is not a great pictures of "Dexter's Thick Legs". I will probably trim the legs in the next few weeks. I keep in mind "Thick Stove Pipe Legs"

The front legs are straight down, thick, matching the body build. 

The back legs is my practice area, in which I learning......The back legs pictures was when I took this picture, they were were trimmed several weeks ago. I am learning to trim a "hock" on the foot. I did make a major mistake on the left back leg , by cutting the hock at wrong angle......Thankfully the hair has grown out and I can start all over again. 

You can always cut the back legs the same as the front legs, but you have to know your points on your dog's legs, so you do not accidentally cut the hair too short.


----------



## ls-indy

Linda - nice job on Dex's rear leg! I struggle with the hock too, but you did a good job on it. Like Dorothy, I am clipping shorter for the summer since I need to bathe them more frequently.


----------



## brugmansia

Michele - great job on both Kodi and Shelby. Wish I had the courage to do that. But then, I don't own a trimmer - yet!

Linda - Dexter looks great!!


----------



## DorothyS

Dexter has a cute little butt (er, hock!). 

Christy, we sometimes have to dip their feet in a little bowl of water after our walk, but it's worth it not to bother blow-drying.


----------



## Trish

Dorothy have you used your new shears that you purchasd from Jodi yet?? I am definitely considering purchasing a good set of cutting and thinning shears at some point. Would love to hear what you thought of them.


----------



## irnfit

brugmansia said:


> Michele - great job on both Kodi and Shelby. Wish I had the courage to do that. But then, I don't own a trimmer - yet!
> 
> Linda - Dexter looks great!!


I have to tell you that I was very brave clipping Kodi, but when it came to Shelby, I cried. When she ran, She had that beautiful, flowing Havanese coat. But, she looks so cute now, and she's not super short, I'm used to it.


----------



## brugmansia

I'm trying to figure out how to trim Dickson's 'bangs'. His hair is sooo different than Luna's. Luna is easy with her bangs. Dickson, on the other hand, has that thick, wavy hair. DH doesn't want me to cut him at all, but then I think about who's doing all the combing, brushing, grooming, going through mats (which are horrendous at the moment with the weather), etc., etc., etc., plus Dickson want to see so much and sees so much more when his hair is not in his eyes. I also have one person at DU that says Dickson looks silly with a hairband in is hair. I guess hairbands aren't a 'male' thing. She would rather I had football barrettes than the bow barrettes I use once in a while if his hair doesn't stay back from the bands. It's still in it's middle growing stage. You'll have to come over one day (when it gets cooler) so I can see them!


----------



## DorothyS

Yes, Trish, I have used the new Shaper shears from Jodi and they're really nice! I can make a feathery cut if I want, or by snip, snipping in the same spot, make a more even cut that still has some "roughness" to it. It is very nice for smoothing out those too clean cuts that make the fur look chunky. I also like it around the bangs and face to keep them looking a bit more raggedy instead of too overly groomed.

The other area I use the shears is around their necks. Both dogs seem to have very thick fur in their necks, like a mane, and it is hard to comb through. So in the thickest parts, I just took the shears and did one deep cut, pulling the fur out to thin it. I repeated until I had a texture around the neck that I liked.

My grooming tools are the Andis clipper with different combs (I think I used the 3/4 inch first and then trimmed a bit more with the 1/2 inch, but I use it with the grain of the fur, so the fur stays longer than that). Then I will do some extra trimming with the smooth shears in various places and finally finish up with the Shaper shears. So just the clippers and two shears, although I can see where the curved ones might be nice some day for doing hocks and butts!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I remember using the clippers on Dexter's neck and what a difference! The neck hair is so thick! After trimming, I had to adjust the collar because he slipped out of it! At a park ...no less! I about freaked out, but Dexter came when called. The collar is so much easier to get on and off now that the hair is not so thick.

It is bath time again for the boys this weekend, I am sure I will be doing something to Dexter....maybe working on the legs. It may be one leg at at time depending how long Dexter will stay still.

The curve shears come in very hand doing the feet.


----------



## Luciledodd

Christy when you let your dog dry off with a walk and it is curly, do you brush out the curls or let it stay that way? I love the look but have been afraid not to brush them out lest they mat. How does that work?


----------



## good buddy

Luciledodd said:


> Christy when you let your dog dry off with a walk and it is curly, do you brush out the curls or let it stay that way? I love the look but have been afraid not to brush them out lest they mat. How does that work?


Not me, you must mean Dorothy.  My boys get nasty dirty feet if I let them walk while drying. I use a dog dryer and fluff like crazy. I like them fully dried. The dryer straightens out their hair and it doesn't mat as much then. I would definately comb through after drying to make sure I caught anything that was starting to mat before it gets bigger.


----------



## Luciledodd

Christy you are right, Dorothy same question to you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I would be afraid to let the boys loose after a bath.....they would run around like crazy then they would settled down and go to sleep and I do not want them to go to sleep wet. Or...............I would be afraid they would rub all over the grass while they are still wet. 

I make sure the legs/feet are dry and combed out (longest hair), the hind end and tail. I comb out the face first to attempt to get those hairs to dry straight. I have been doing some of the trimming right after bathing. 

I will bath the boys during the day when the sun is shining and the grass is dry. 

I also comb out again later again that day. Now, that Dexter is shorter.....grooming has been a breeze! 

They potty prior to bath and potty again after the bath. Then, we are good for another 10-14 days with bathing unless they get nasty before that.


----------



## irnfit

Luciledodd said:


> Christy when you let your dog dry off with a walk and it is curly, do you brush out the curls or let it stay that way? I love the look but have been afraid not to brush them out lest they mat. How does that work?


Lucile, I do this with Kodi too. I let him air-dry and he gets curly. But, I'm afraid of mats, so I brush him out and then it's - pouf!


----------



## DorothyS

We don't let them loose after a bath – they walk on leash! That way we can control where they are walking and keep them out of dirty areas. It certainly helps that their hair is quite short. But we don't worry about dirty paws too much - just give them a little rinse if necessary when we get home. Once they are completely dry, we comb them out. They stay a bit curly, but I don't mind that.

Does that answer your question, Lucile?


----------



## Luciledodd

Thanks Dorothy, that is what I wanted to know. You just comb out and not brush. Think I will try that.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

After having trimmed down Dexter....I think in June.....I love it! He is still shaggy, I very rarely brush or comb out except after the weekly bath. Mats! What mats! I am not finding any! 

The comb is my best grooming tool.


----------



## marjrc

Lucille, I might be one of the few, but I actually hardly blow dry my two after a bath. That is, I will for a few mins., then let them down to RLH all over the place, then will put them up onto the table 2 or 3 more times for another few mins. of blow drying. I use a brush then, but they are about 30-40% still damp by the time I'm done and I will usually wait until the next day to brush them out more thoroughly.

I know it's not what the usual advice is, but it really works for Ricky and Sammy. I find it easier to comb through their mats when they are dry than when they are still very wet. Go figure... lol


----------



## krandall

For me, it depends on the time of year. Kodi gets too cold if I don't blow him dry when it's cold out. But at this time of year, I wrap him in towels for our snuggle/sop up the excess water time that he loves (so do I!!!) then I've been letting him RLH (in the house) for a while, then finish him up by blow drying and brushing. Doing it this way, the blowing and brushing can be finished up in no more than 10 minutes. When I have to blow dry him completely in cold weather it seems like it takes FOREVER. (probably about a half hour)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

What clipper do you recommend now? I have to purchase one. I will be clipping a little more than just feet, since Sir Winston did well in a Lowchen clip. His hair is growing out on his rear, but he lifts his leg and gets urine all over his fur on his down leg and front legs...phewww!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Same problem with Rosie--not the front legs though. She spraddles out and lifts one leg and pees on the other. She has just started doing this and I didn't notice until through brushing. Yellow fur on one leg.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I started off with a Wahl Peanut clipper. It is small and I have been using it on Jack. I have used the clipper on his belly for those belly trims, armpits, and paw hairs. Jack will just lay there and let me trim away....... I removed a a lot of yellow (urine) hair on his belly with this clipper. Jack is a dream to trim. 

I haven't had any yellow hair (urine) problems with Dexter, so I can't comment on this one with leg problems. Dexter squats close to the ground 95% of the time. 

For major trims, I have an Andis AGC Super Two Speed Clipper. I really think you only need one speed, because I only use the high speed on mine. 

Dexter is due for another trim by September, then I will let his hair grow for the Winter. I also bought some quality clip on combs for the clipper.


----------



## good buddy

Linda, I only use the high speed on mine too so I agree with you--one speed is fine. I was going to give my boysone more trim before letting them grow out too. Now after seeing all the beautiful full coats at Nationals, I am letting them grow! :whoo:


----------



## klomanchiodo

Okay, I've been reading here and I can't figure this one out: What are Sierra bangs?


----------



## good buddy

[email protected] said:


> Okay, I've been reading here and I can't figure this one out: What are Sierra bangs?


Here ya go hon

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+bangs


----------



## jetsetgo!

Great info! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## klomanchiodo

good buddy said:


> Here ya go hon
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+bangs


Many thanks! This may be an option to keep my hubby from saying all the time, "Where are you eyes?"

I simply have to learn to use the search tool better. I had tried a search last night and couldn't find what you sent me. Thank you again.


----------



## good buddy

[email protected] said:


> Many thanks! This may be an option to keep my hubby from saying all the time, "Where are you eyes?"
> 
> I simply have to learn to use the search tool better. I had tried a search last night and couldn't find what you sent me. Thank you again.


You're welcome! I had a hard time finding it this time too. The search function has always pulled it up quick for me before?


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Here ya go hon
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+bangs


:whoo:Thank you! That is one of the best threads:whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I hear you about wanting to let your Hav grow out. I might have a chance about a long haired Hav with Jack. Jack's hair lays down very close to the skin and it is almost 4 inches long now...it is a dream to comb....so far....so good!


----------



## clare

[email protected] said:


> Okay, I've been reading here and I can't figure this one out: What are Sierra bangs?


Fun question why are bangs called bangs?in England we call bangs a fringe.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is an American thing? I like the "fringe" term though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Trimmed up Dexter today. I used # 40 Blade with # 6 Clip-On Comb...scissored the legs. I will be fine tuning some more on the legs, trying to keep the legs straight like thick columns. No "hock" pictures of the legs this time...it was way to HOT outside.... and I was dripping wet! I did the clipper/scissor groom in two sessions....because I am so slow. We did the bath yesterday.

Believe me.....I did cut some hair off with the clippers.

I am still working on the head/muzzle and ears. The ears are looking ratty, so I will be trimming a little to clean them up.

This is exactly why I like to groom Dexter myself....I can learn...and I can stretch out the grooming sessions into days....

I will post the other pictures of Dexter and Jack in another thread...I got a few cute ones!


----------



## clare

Dexter looks great as usual!!


----------



## Luciledodd

He looks good. How much did you trim off the length of his ears? And he appears to have a neck. Rosie's front end looks like her back end. If I didn't know the front was black, I wouldn't know which end I was looking at when she lays down.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes....Dexter does finally have a neck. I was finally brave enough to use the clippers on the neck area. Head up and extended and neck clipped and then blended longer into the "bib" area....and the collar fits great now!

Ears are a good bit shorter. I am thinking the ears were dragging in the food and getting in the food and getting nasty and greasy.

I need to take some more hair off the front end (underneath). This last groom almost looks like the September cut from last year! I compared the two pictures the other day and I was pleasantly surprised. I probably need to post both the pictures just to show how much you can improve with your grooming over the year.

Maybe .....I can practice some more this Friday or Saturday! I will use any excuse to get a chance to use the tools! Besides.....Dexter needs practice!


----------



## pixieboy

how should the sanitary areas look like?


----------



## SMARTY

pixieboy said:


> how should the sanitary areas look like?


Very good question. I have wanted good butt pictures for a long time. We may need to start a new thread for that if this one is not getting enough hits.


----------



## mintchip

Linda I wish you lived closer and took appointments! You really do a great job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mintchip said:


> Linda I wish you lived closer and took appointments! You really do a great job!


Thanks! I did trim a good bit on Dexter "Bib" area over the weekend, ears trimmed....Hubby said, I cut the ears too short. I don't think so.....but, the ears are trimmed.

Anyway.....Dexter's sanitary trim is totally different than Jacks! Jack will just lay there on his back and I can trim a good bit off the belly and leg creases.

I also remove a little hair near the anal area, so stool does not get caught in all the long hairs.

Dexter's hair is short on the belly...I try to sneak in a scissor trim, when there is a little mat that I need to remove....I will do some more...as long as Dexter will let me trim.

I will have to get more pictures of Dexter after the latest trim.

My advice.....Trim what looks good to you! That's what I do....if I think it looks cute on Dexter...then, that is what I am going to do.


----------



## SMARTY

Some of you might enjoy this video. the Pure Paws products are good but I still have quite a bit of the IOD that I need to finish before buying more. I actually watched several of the breeds on the Pure Paws site.

http://www.purepaws.net/havanese.htm


----------



## clare

Those products look very good,but do you think it is necessary to use so many different shampoos,for a home bath and not for showing,has anyone used them?


----------



## pjewel

Maybe for show, but I would use not more than one shampoo and one conditioner and possibly a detangler. That video was clearly a pitch for their products. Not sure what other people do.


----------



## clare

Yes that was what I was thinking!


----------



## SMARTY

Sure it is an ad for their products but I thought some of the members might gain something from the actual grooming. At least I did on the feet.


----------



## ScarlettBlue

Wow. I would never put my dog through all of that. Of course, I don't show my dog and he requires a gentle hand when grooming, which is one of the reasons I am going the DIY route. The dog looked beautiful and seemed to take it well, but I thought the groomer seemed a bit rough. 

Currently I use shampoo, blueberry facial scrub around his eyes and mouth, conditioner and leave on conditioner. That seems like quite a bit. 

I did like the way he used the squirt bottle to get the shampoo all over the dog. I think I'll try that.


----------



## earfax

*Need help getting started*

Hi
I am thinking of starting to do my own grooming at home. I started to do research to get the best clippers and face trimmer. I would love your input on which ones you guys think I should get and what blades.. I wold like to keep them in puppy cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I use Andis 22360 AGC Super 2-Speed Professional Animal Clipper. If it does not come with a #40 Blade, you need to buy one, so you can use clip on combs. 

I only use the clippers on Dexter (Black & White Hav).


----------



## lanabanana

*Whew!!!*

This is a LONG thread!! So, so informative, though. Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed. Everyone has thoroughly scared me with the whole "blowing coat" discussion.  Baxter is only 4 months and currently has a very thick coat, but hasn't matted at all. I was thinking this is a good sign, but now I know this is not all there is to the story! You have all inspired me to try my own grooming. I prefer puppy cuts and "Sierra Bangs", for sure, so we'll see how that goes. Thanks, again!!

Alanna in Vermont


----------



## klomanchiodo

HavaneseSoon said:


> I use Andis 22360 AGC Super 2-Speed Professional Animal Clipper. If it does not come with a #40 Blade, you need to buy one, so you can use clip on combs.
> 
> I only use the clippers on Dexter (Black & White Hav).


I use the same Andis clipper. Mine came with a #10 blade and the groomers at the store told me that is the blade to use with the clip on combs. The Andis Universal combs are spring loaded so you hook them on the back of the blade and pull it forward over the teeth.

Since I just got the clippers at the beginning of the month I have only used them once on our Yorkie. I did have to get him used to the noise and do a little desensitizing to the noise. Otherwise they work great. I do plan on getting a #40 blade in the future.


----------



## ItsMare

The best blade to use with this is a #30 blade with clip on combs... be sure they are plastic and not metal.... careful of the 40's. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mahshid

I gave Sofie a bath for the first time on Friday. It was a traumatic experience for both of us!  She got out of the tub as fast as she could and wouldn't let me touch her again (let alone blow-dry her) for hours! Eventually she calmed down and let me brush her, but she was almost all dry by then.
Not sure I'm brave enough to try that again... Any tips on how you make it work would be appreciated!!


----------



## Luciledodd

here is a link for puppy that hates bath: http://www.pawnation.com/2011/08/10/puppy-wont-take-a-bath/


----------



## Suzi

The more you do it the better it gets. Zoeys breeder had started her young giving baths she has never been as hard to bath as Maddie. I would start with short ones do the combing the day before. Don't talk during the bath just get the job done. rap her in a towel and just sit on a chair or couch. Dry off as much a possible and let her down say good girl and give a treat. I have had much better luck when I bought my grooming table that fits on top of the dryer. The grooming arm really helps keep them from wiggling to much. Now I do most of the combing out on my lap. Starting with them on their backs. All I can say is it does get better.


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> here is a link for puppy that hates bath: http://www.pawnation.com/2011/08/10/puppy-wont-take-a-bath/


 I just saw that on TV today! I felt sorry for the poor dog I bet it was cold water too!


----------



## Luciledodd

Now Suzi lets be charitable and think warm water.


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> Now Suzi lets be charitable and think warm water.


 Okay I didn't see the whole thing it was funny. Zoey puts her paws on top of her head when I try to put a top knot in its so cute I need to take a picture.


----------



## Suzi

I'm tired of grooming It reminds me of house work you do it then the next day it has to be done all over again. I am thinking about becoming a professional groomer that way I could get payed. The problem I think I would have is that I bet shops make you do it fast and I don't think you can get mats out fast without hurting them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Mahshid said:


> I gave Sofie a bath for the first time on Friday. It was a traumatic experience for both of us!  She got out of the tub as fast as she could and wouldn't let me touch her again (let alone blow-dry her) for hours! Eventually she calmed down and let me brush her, but she was almost all dry by then.
> Not sure I'm brave enough to try that again... Any tips on how you make it work would be appreciated!!


Augie wasn't nuts about baths either when he was small. I don't think it was to the extent you are describing, but he certainly didn't enjoy them and struggled to get out of the tub. When he was about 8 months, we took him to a gal to board while we went on vacation. It was June and warm out and she let him play outside in the hose and said he loved it. So we got the hose out and put a nozzle on it and let it spray a bit and he did LOVE playing in it. After that, baths were much easier.


----------



## klomanchiodo

ItsMare said:


> The best blade to use with this is a #30 blade with clip on combs... be sure they are plastic and not metal.... careful of the 40's. My 2 cents.


Can you tell me a bit more. Maybe explain why. I'm very new to grooming dogs, and clippers are a whole new thing for me to learn. Any further information you can provide will be great.

Thanks,
Kristy


----------



## klomanchiodo

Suzi said:


> Okay I didn't see the whole thing it was funny. Zoey puts her paws on top of her head when I try to put a top knot in its so cute I need to take a picture.


Please do share a photo, it would be so cute to see.

Kristy


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I haven't had any problems with my #40 Blade and the snap-on combs. The #40 blade is a surgical blade and it will take the hair down to the skin, so they are sharp and they work great with the combs. 

Just..........don't use the #40 without a comb! 

You could use the #40 blade removing the hair from the bottom of the paws. Remember the blades get HOT, so work quickly and try not to touch the paw and just skim to get the hair off.


----------



## ItsMare

This is great to know about the #40 blade with snap ons, im going to try it Thanks


----------



## klomanchiodo

Thanks for the information about the #40 blades. What do recommend to do a sanitary clip?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

#10 for Sanitary Clip. I use my little "Peanut Clippers," which are basically beard trimmers to do the belly and only skim the hair...I do not like the hair too short.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oldie but a goodie. Lots of great information for grooming.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixiesmom said:


> I've decided that I'm going to be a "do-it-yourselfer" also. I think my groomer does a fine job, but she has gotten soo busy that I'm tired of leaving Pixie there for 3.5 + hours. The thought hit me that I know how to demat her, clean her eyes, face and body-why the heck can't I do the rest myself??!! So, I got an incredible deal on a professional grooming table (came with arm and loop too) for under $60.00, got a set of 4 grooming shears for under $11.00 including shipping, and I'm ordering my dremmel, clippers, ear powder, hemostat, safety scissors and mini trimmer, then we'll be in business. The Diane Klumb book I have shows how to do much of it. The rest I'll research, with some trial and error thrown in. I'm excited!!!


This made me CHUCKLE !!!
The new pair of Laube clippers have been collecting dust in my closet, the grooming table collecting dust in the garage, an unused dremmel in the junk drawer, etc......
I changed groomers 2 years ago once I realized I stink at this (it didn't take long). She is fabulous, and they love her. I know many of you are terrific at this and I think that's great.
Lots of old friends in this thread...hope they're all doing well.


----------

